# 2019 | What did you do with your lawn today?



## Ware

Happy New Year TLF! :thumbup:


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Happy new Year everyone!!

Am I the only one that took advantage of the warmer temps and got out in the lawn today? It was wet as heck but got all the leaves up that have blown over from the neighbors.

I also got the push mower out with the bagger and cut about 50% of the lawn. Pretty sure I'm the only one that did that :dunno:


----------



## Chris LI

I blew a few wet, matted leaves off the lawn in a high traffic area which I cordoned off during the fall to aid new seedlings. I had planned on throwing some seed down on New Year's Day as a dormant seed, but it hit 62* in the late morning, before the front came through, so I scrapped the plan for today. I'll be able to do it soon enough, though. I usually get caught up with other things and wind up dropping it a little on the late side in late March, so I'm trying to turn over a new leaf. Sorry for the bad pun.

I attached and ran my new hedge clipper attachment for my Echo PAS. It seems like a nice piece of equipment. I like all my other PAS attachments, and I think I'll like this one too.


----------



## Pest and Lawn Ginja

I sprayed a random persons lawn in Arizona to start the year out right!!!! (with their permission of course) Felt so good!


----------



## tomartom

I put some PGR out here in Queensland, Australia.


----------



## Chris LI

My Mazama and Beyond 50/50 blend arrived yesterday and went right into the freezer. Today, ~22 hours later I blended it with the Bewitched I had on hand to arrive at equal proportions (33.333%), and dormant seeded my entire yard at approximately 1 lb./k. I made extra passes over damaged/thin areas.

I know overseeding of kbg is not extremely effective. However, I've had some success, and am always trying to repair/improve areas.

I'm always fighting some type of battle (traffic, shade, animals, time, etc.) and need all the ammo that I can get.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Chris LI said:


> My Mazama and Beyond 50/50 blend arrived yesterday and went right into the freezer. Today, ~22 hours later I blended it with the Bewitched I had on hand to arrive at equal proportions (33.333%), and dormant seeded my entire yard at approximately 1 lb./k. I made extra passes over damaged/thin areas.
> 
> I know overseeding of kbg is not extremely effective. However, I've had some success, and am always trying to repair/improve areas.
> 
> I'm always fighting some type of battle (traffic, shade, animals, time, etc.) and need all the ammo that I can get.


Did you overseed in areas of full sun with the Mazama and bewitched as well?


----------



## MarkAguglia

Snow covered.. but measured the back yard for potentially installing some kind of above ground sprinkler system.


----------



## pennstater2005

Threw some chunks of ice that came off the car into the yard.


----------



## Chris LI

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Mazama and Beyond 50/50 blend arrived yesterday and went right into the freezer. Today, ~22 hours later I blended it with the Bewitched I had on hand to arrive at equal proportions (33.333%), and dormant seeded my entire yard at approximately 1 lb./k. I made extra passes over damaged/thin areas.
> 
> I know overseeding of kbg is not extremely effective. However, I've had some success, and am always trying to repair/improve areas.
> 
> I'm always fighting some type of battle (traffic, shade, animals, time, etc.) and need all the ammo that I can get.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you overseed in areas of full sun with the Mazama and bewitched as well?
Click to expand...

Yes. I seeded about 99% of my yard with the equal 3-way blend. I stayed away from two very small areas that would be considered mini-renos (Bewitched) which came in very well. It was all that I had kbg wise at the time. I'm also looking to see how uniform the monoculture comes out and how it performs...kind of a mini test plot.


----------



## Doug E Dee

Hi Chris,
I had very good results with a dormant seeding of TTTF last year. Germination was surprisingly good! My only problem was that I didn't get down a second app of Tenacity in the spring, so I had a bit of crabgrass and weeds come in.


----------



## MassHole

Doug E Dee said:


> Hi Chris,
> I had very good results with a dormant seeding of TTTF last year. Germination was surprisingly good! My only problem was that I didn't get down a second app of Tenacity in the spring, so I had a bit of crabgrass and weeds come in.


Can you describe your process dormant seeding TTTF? I'm in Western Mass and have some bare spots from this fall seeding that I want to tackle this spring, and would love any tips you can provide!

My plan was to seed the first week of April (weather permitting) with Milorganite and Scotts Starter with Mesotrione, and then put pre-emergent down mid-May.


----------



## Doug E Dee

I spread seed moments before the first substantial snowfall of the season and that's it. It was probably December or January last year. The thinking is the action of freeze/thaw and the snow melting in the spring works the seed into the soil a bit, eliminating the need for top dressing or manually working the seed in. It does seem pretty effective and I would definitely do it again. I was lucky and had good moisture and no late spring hard frost to mess things up. That's the chance you take. But I figured it's almost no labor, just the cost of seed that you risk. Also keep in mind that the TTTF takes off and gets rooted faster that KBG so will be better established when the heat comes.

I put down the Scotts with Meso in the spring but I think you really need to follow that up in 4 weeks with a spray app of tenacity. I missed that app. I finally got down some fert w/Dimension but believe I was too late. I fought crabgrass and other grassy weeds until I sprayed with tenacity as a post emergent, then applied prodiamine. All the while hand pulling undesirables, even though they were dying, because I couldn't stand the sight of them! The prodiamine stopped further germination in its tracks and it's what I'll used this coming spring.


----------



## gm560

I posted this on another thread. I am going to try on some thin spots in a month or so. TLDR: February is the best month, at least in Kansas. Might be a little later for you further up north. But their research had pretty good results by the time summer heat hit.

https://www.johnson.k-state.edu/lawn-garden/agent-articles/lawns/dormant-seeding-lawns.html


----------



## Chris LI

gm560 said:


> I posted this on another thread. I am going to try on some thin spots in a month or so. TLDR: February is the best month, at least in Kansas. Might be a little later for you further up north. But their research had pretty good results by the time summer heat hit.
> 
> https://www.johnson.k-state.edu/lawn-garden/agent-articles/lawns/dormant-seeding-lawns.html


Good point! I usually plan to dormant seed around that time, but either I get too busy with work, life, etc. and/or there is snow cover. I wind up seeding a bit late (March) for a dormant seed, so I aimed for January, with the hopes of better results. I've heard of people casting seed on top of snow, but that's not for me.


----------



## MassHole

So i guess the question is, which option is best:
1 - dormant seed in February, ahead of a snow storm, pre-emergent when the forsynthias bloom
2 - seed in early April once ground temps are above 50 with Tenacity, 4 weeks later Tenacity
3 - seed in early once ground temps are above 50 with Tenacity, pre-emergent 6 weeks after seeding
4 - 1 + 2 + 3?


----------



## ericgautier

@MassHole I might do Option 1... but do Tenacity when the forsynthias bloom, then pre-emergent 4 weeks later (only to the areas I dormant seeded).

Or, I might just do plugs. Haven't decided yet.


----------



## MassHole

ericgautier said:


> @MassHole I might do Option 1... but do Tenacity when the forsynthias bloom, then pre-emergent 4 weeks later (only to the areas I dormant seeded).
> 
> Or, I might just do plugs. Haven't decided yet.


I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## SD_erik

I did a full renovation in the spring and the grass is looking really great.

Today in my micro yards:

Raised the mower to the highest position and mowed the front. 
Put down some Humic acid granular.



I had some fungus about a month ago and treated it. Fungicide seems to have worked as the brown blades are much less now. I'll have to keep an eye out for more. 
Some areas are a little thin still and not growing thick blades but it's getting better. I think the cold winter weather has made those areas dormant. I'm in San Diego so not that cold.



The backyard is looking good. I haven't mowed the back in a while and the grass is very green and getting thicker. Lots of shade in the back yard during the winter so the blades are very thin and growth is slow now.

I need to be thinking about pre-emergents soon in my lawn and beds. I don't want to be pulling weeds when spring comes. Every year it's the same. Seems like overnight I end up with 1' hedge grass that Round Up seems to be the only way to kill it. I need to find a better grass killer for the flower beds. Thoughts?

I have areas that have moss on the patio and some of the grass that is always in the shade this time of year. I need to fix this soon.


----------



## LawnNationNate

Cut up leaves with the mower. 3 different passes, pretty sure my neighbors thought I was crazy.


----------



## g-man

Likely they always thought so; now it is confirmed.


----------



## Powhatan

Hand-pulled some poa annua that I found growing near the house and fed those to the compost tumbler.


----------



## Miggity

SD_erik said:


> I have areas that have moss on the patio and some of the grass that is always in the shade this time of year. I need to fix this soon.


There is a product called Wet N Forget available at Lowes and HD but it is way cheaper at Costco. It is perfect for any living discoloration on hard surfaces. Apply it to dry surfaces above 60F with a sprayer. It did wonders to 100 year old headstones (repeated apps, a month or more apart) covered in moss and lichens with no damage like bleach can cause, even on marble.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Sprayed some dallisgrass with roundup while everything is still in the dormant stage. Hopefully I can rid my yard of this horrible weed.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Leaf blew the rest of the leaves that were hanging around on the grass before the snow came in.

Also purchased 2 of the 4 gallon GCF custom combos that are now available.


----------



## Green

Well past 1:00AM and I hear someone snow blowing. Looked out the window and sure enough...


----------



## piotrkol

Snow finally melted and I noticed some snow mold spots, so I raked the whole lawn to give it some fresh air and get rid of those nasty spots. Need to spray I think, but lawn looks a lot better after a good old rake


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Miggity said:


> SD_erik said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have areas that have moss on the patio and some of the grass that is always in the shade this time of year. I need to fix this soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a product called Wet N Forget available at Lowes and HD but it is way cheaper at Costco. It is perfect for any living discoloration on hard surfaces. Apply it to dry surfaces above 60F with a sprayer. It did wonders to 100 year old headstones (repeated apps, a month or more apart) covered in moss and lichens with no damage like bleach can cause, even on marble.
Click to expand...

I'll need to look into this, for moss what happens to it? My retaining walls are getting covered in moss the last few years and i've been meaning to pressure wash them but its those slightly curved on the edge blocks with open(small) seams between and pressure washing just resulted in me getting obliterated by the moss and dirt flying out of those holes no matter how slowly i went and i have hundreds of blocks to clean. I doubt it will, but does this product kill it enough to fall off or will i just have dead brown moss on my wall instead until i pressure wash?

Follow up question is there anything i can spray on the wall once its cleaned off to slow/prevent moss from coming back? Is there a pre-emergent for Moss basically lol. I know people around here get that white powder treatment on their roofs to prevent moss damaging their shingles, something like that i can spray?


----------



## Miggity

FuzzeWuzze said:


> I'll need to look into this, for moss what happens to it? My retaining walls are getting covered in moss the last few years and i've been meaning to pressure wash them but its those slightly curved on the edge blocks with open(small) seams between and pressure washing just resulted in me getting obliterated by the moss and dirt flying out of those holes no matter how slowly i went and i have hundreds of blocks to clean. I doubt it will, but does this product kill it enough to fall off or will i just have dead brown moss on my wall instead until i pressure wash?
> 
> Follow up question is there anything i can spray on the wall once its cleaned off to slow/prevent moss from coming back? Is there a pre-emergent for Moss basically lol. I know people around here get that white powder treatment on their roofs to prevent moss damaging their shingles, something like that i can spray?


It takes care of moss quickly, it was the lichens that required repeated treatments where heavily covered. When you first spray it, it looks greener, almost like you fertilized it but then it dies, dries out and flakes off on its own or with a light dry brushing, no scrubbing required. Always treat and brush off while completely dry or the dead plants will make a mess. If it does not fall off after brushing, retreat if it has been a month or more. I use the same thing for prevention. Once the surface is clean, it takes far less product to keep it clean. One bottle of concentrate (less than a gallon, 3/4th of a gallon maybe) will last me more than a year now but I think I went through 3 or 4 bottles getting it clean initially.


----------



## Tsmith

Spring is in the air!

And by that I mean Shamrock Shakes are back at McDonalds &#128077;


----------



## Robberthoffman

Just call me crazy! 
We have a period of warm weather coming. So today i scarified and reseeded the lawn.
With a bit off luck everything grows early this year. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Nothing on the lawn lately because of the snow and rain but I organized my supplies for 2019. All I need now is Carbon X and we should be good to go!


----------



## KCBen

Temps on Maui = REEL low
Temps in Kansas City = REAL low
Had to do my best @wardconnor style inspection while there, sans mustache.
Reel mowed lawns were all over and were a tease for the growing season.


----------



## wardconnor

KCBen said:


> Temps on Maui = REEL low
> Temps in Kansas City = REAL low
> Had to do my best @wardconnor style inspection while there, sans mustache.
> Reel mowed lawns were all over and were a tease for the growing season.


I like the first warm picture better. The only reason I like winter is so I can appreciate the warm seasons.


----------



## MarkAguglia

KCBen said:


> Temps on Maui = REEL low
> Temps in Kansas City = REAL low
> Had to do my best @wardconnor style inspection while there, sans mustache.
> Reel mowed lawns were all over and were a tease for the growing season.


😂


----------



## bosox_5

KCBen said:


> Temps on Maui = REEL low
> Temps in Kansas City = REAL low
> Had to do my best @wardconnor style inspection while there, sans mustache.
> Reel mowed lawns were all over and were a tease for the growing season.


Love Maui. If I am not wrong you are somewhere near the four seasons?


----------



## Chris LI

Nothing, since I'm out of town, but I took this an hour ago.


----------



## Green

Chris LI said:


> Nothing, since I'm out of town, but I took this an hour ago.


Cool! I think I saw those here once a few years ago when they said to look out for it, extremely faint, and it was like a distortion of the sky you had to look really hard at and then question if you were truly seeing it, because the peripheral vision (which is more light sensitive) was able to pick it up as a flicker, but it didn't register in the brain as actual visual imagery...lol.


----------



## KCBen

bosox_5 said:


> KCBen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Temps on Maui = REEL low
> Temps in Kansas City = REAL low
> Had to do my best @wardconnor style inspection while there, sans mustache.
> Reel mowed lawns were all over and were a tease for the growing season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Maui. If I am not wrong you are somewhere near the four seasons?
Click to expand...

You are correct! Our whale watching trip was cancelled 4 times but the sun chairs and terraces at the four seasons never disappoint. This time of year is apparently when mom's teach their young to do whale things, so mom jumped and had a huge splash just before I caught a pic of her baby repeating it.


----------



## bosox_5

I mean, there is a reason that Modern Family had the wedding there.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-uUT9MSPTQ


----------



## Chris LI

Picked rock salt out of the first 10-20' of the lawn. The town hwy dept doesn't plow my side of the street too well, but they get a bit overzealous with the salt.


----------



## alpine0000

Trying to brush some snow off the lawn so I can pull out Poa that is invading my new Everest KBG renovation


----------



## KCBen

Chris LI said:


> Picked rock salt out of the first 10-20' of the lawn. The town hwy dept doesn't plow my side of the street too well, but they get a bit overzealous with the salt.


That is frustrating. That happened to me last year when they turned around in my driveway and caught the corner of my lawn and it was pretty nuked. Hindsight I wish I had been more aggressive than I was in getting it out. I have a bit of PTSD from it i think.....when I hear the snow plow I jump up and run to the window to make sure they don't do that again. :?


----------



## GlennBlake

With the snow melting I poop-a-scooped!

I also read that BC is set for spring-like temperatures, which could well be higher than normal, to be with us in two weeks. Then I can get going on the lawns. Yay. Happy dance.


----------



## Chris LI

KCBen said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked rock salt out of the first 10-20' of the lawn. The town hwy dept doesn't plow my side of the street too well, but they get a bit overzealous with the salt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is frustrating. That happened to me last year when they turned around in my driveway and caught the corner of my lawn and it was pretty nuked. Hindsight I wish I had been more aggressive than I was in getting it out. I have a bit of PTSD from it i think.....when I hear the snow plow I jump up and run to the window to make sure they don't do that again. :?
Click to expand...

It made me cringe when I saw it. Luckily, most of it was sitting on top of the canopy or easy to see and dig out. I was hoping that the post would spread some awareness, so others on TLF would scout out their lawns and dig some out, too.


----------



## pennstater2005

Expecting 6-10 inches of snow Sunday into Monday. Yay.


----------



## Rule11

First Low cut of late winter/early spring with the new machine. .40" HOC


----------



## Pete1313

pennstater2005 said:


> Expecting 6-10 inches of snow Sunday into Monday. Yay.


 



Rule11 said:


> First Low cut of late winter/early spring with the new machine. .40" HOC


Must be nice! :thumbsup: it's going to be a while yet for me.


----------



## GlennBlake

Rule11 said:


> First Low cut of late winter/early spring with the new machine. .40" HOC


 :thumbup: I'm hoping to be able to mow in 7-14 days time. We are still having frosts north of you on Vancouver Island and I've a little snow lingering from 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Rule11

GlennBlake said:


> Rule11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> First Low cut of late winter/early spring with the new machine. .40" HOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I'm hoping to be able to mow in 7-14 days time. We are still having frosts north of you on Vancouver Island and I've a little snow lingering from 2 weeks ago.
Click to expand...

I am so glad we are done with the Snow. We usually don't get much but was hammered this season for about a week.


----------



## Chris LI

Picked up several decent sized branches, with the largest about 10' long and 1.5" diameter. I remembered that I had some real old TTTF/FF dense shade mix in the freezer, so I threw it down in the very thin, highly compacted area near the gate to the backyard, in case my kbg dormant seed doesn't pop.


----------



## Rule11

Triple cut, De-Tahtched in both directions, then rolled to get the spring started of right for year 2 in the back yard Reno. Then I hung this beauty my wife found. This is for you @wardconnor


----------



## wardconnor

Rule11 said:


> Triple cut, De-Tahtched in both directions, then rolled to get the spring started of right for year 2 in the back yard Reno. Then I hung this beauty my wife found. This is for you @wardconnor


I want


----------



## Powhatan

The forsythia and daffodils starting to bloom in lower part of county. Put down 1st preM app (mesotrione). Soil temps anticipated to be in 50s by middle next week along with higher air temps. I would have waited till soil temps were a little higher before putting down preM, but I won't have time for yard work this weekend.


----------



## ales_gantar

Took a picture and wondered if it's ok to start irrigating on march 7.


----------



## Tsmith

Sunday is looking like a decent day for some cleanup that I've been slacking on like cutting back my ornamental grasses for new growth and tying up branches that I trimmed off the dogwood which is probably heading into its last year

Time to pickup some dimension and order some Magical so I have it when the time comes which also means it's time to clean up the shed


----------



## FORT

Took some core samples and detached some matted down patches of grass.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Pulled cores for soil samples. Put down some AMS, prodiamine, RGS, Humic 12. Round 1 is done! So nice to get back into the yard!


----------



## bklusa1

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Pulled cores for soil samples. Put down some AMS, prodiamine, RGS, Humic 12. Round 1 is done! So nice to get back into the yard!


Where are you at, says MD/DMV in your info? I'm in northern MD and the soil temps were looking a little too low still I thought, I was guessing probably 2 or 3 more weeks until the prodiamine goes down for me anyhow.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

bklusa1 said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pulled cores for soil samples. Put down some AMS, prodiamine, RGS, Humic 12. Round 1 is done! So nice to get back into the yard!
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at, says MD/DMV in your info? I'm in northern MD and the soil temps were looking a little too low still I thought, I was guessing probably 2 or 3 more weeks until the prodiamine goes down for me anyhow.
Click to expand...

I'm in MD but close to DC. Mid 40's here. I prefer to hit it early so if I get busy, I don't miss the optimal window. I also do a split app of prodiamine. 2 apps, one now and one in april. Both the 3 mo rate. This way I'm covered for crab which is mid 50's and an extra dose for goose which is mid 60's. Yesterday, my soil temps peaked at low 50's and it's going to be warmer today and tomorrow...

Last year, I timed each app I put down for weather and temps but I ended up spending a ton of time in the yard. While I really enjoyed it, I'm trying to cut back and have time for other things so I'm aiming for 1-2 days a month for fert and squirt.


----------



## g-man

^ great strategy.


----------



## g-man

Soil was warm and no longer frozen. Took soil samples with the great help of my 3yr old. She almost dropped the sample bag. 

Noticed the front yard soil profile looked different than the backyard. Kept them separately to test them independently.

It is starting to green up.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

g-man said:


> ^ great strategy.


Thanks! I'm trying the Matt martin approach. Another benefit I think would be if I missed a spot the first round, I have another chance to cover it for round 2.


----------



## bklusa1

I was planning on split app's as well, first time using prodiamine and it will be granular. Last year was the first time I had ever put down a pre-emergent (newer to this stuff) and I did the Scott's/tenacity starter first because I wanted to do some seeding, followed up by Dithiopyr in May.

Was kind of thinking around Apr 1 for the first one and May 15 for the 2nd, give or take. Seem reasonable? Trying to think ahead 'in case' I need to seed again this fall and get the second app in early enough so that it doesn't interfere with that.


----------



## Lawnguyland

Got some seed down on my cousins crabgrass plantation of a yard today after a quick raking. I wanted to get it down before one of our mediocre snowfalls but I was too busy. I've got the tenacity ready to go!


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Pulled the grass plugs out of my garage (never got around to building racks with growing lamps). Hoping to get them in the ground next week when the sun comes out.


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed the front and back at 3/4". Front is plush with the bluegrass/rye mix. The backyard always lags behind in the spring. It's all bluegrass.


----------



## jabopy

A great feeling when I managed to mow the tops off the grass last night. Got up this morning we had an inch of rain last night, at least I now know where I need to level with sand next time.!!


----------



## Avalawn T

1st mow and planted a vanilla strawberry tree form hydrangea at the end of my encore azalea hedge.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Friday 03.15 : spray 1st app {of 2} of Pre_M
Saturday 03.16: spring pruning with the wife & some transplanting
Sunday 03.17: local dump of pruned stuff


----------



## Chris LI

@Avalawn T 
Nice spring greenup!


----------



## Chris LI

@ronjon84790
Strong start to the spring! It's very interesting to see kbg/rye with palm trees in the background.


----------



## ronjon84790

@Chris LI

Dead palm trees! My neighbors palms died 4 years ago with a cold front that lasted for a month. It's an eye sore that he haven't removed them. The area I live in lost 75 percent of its palms that year. My bluegrass/rye mix does great until late August. But then it's Reno time in September. I'd take the one month struggle for soft bluegrass year round.


----------



## rec_n_crew3




----------



## g-man

@gravylookout it looks like you have some competition in the amount of snow in a yard. :-D


----------



## rec_n_crew3

I'm only 28 degrees away from putting down my preemergent however


----------



## Avalawn T

@Chris Li Thank you! It actually stayed that green all winter, super mild temps this year in Nashville. Put down the free screaming green couple weeks back along with N ext products.


----------



## beastcivic

Double mowed (first to 3.5", then down to 3"), sprayed down RGS and Air8 in a hose end sprayer. Then tank sprayed the beds to kill off any errant grass or weeds in them. 
My daughter (3 yrs old) came out while I was edging and said "The grass looks good, Daddy!" I couldn't have been prouder at that moment.


----------



## Rule11

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed the front and back at 3/4". Front is plush with the bluegrass/rye mix. The backyard always lags behind in the spring. It's all bluegrass.


Looks
Absolutely Beautiful!! Nice work


----------



## Rule11

Cut at .40", sprayed Prodiamine today for the first time at a 6 month rate. Built my 2019 Application tracking page. Here is to spring.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @Rule11 How's the trueputt holding up?


----------



## Shindoman

Cut at 3/4" with the Push mower. Aerated, raked up the plugs. Put down some some fert and sprayed some Iron and Nualgi. Now just wait for it to start to grow before I Use my new fancy mower for the first time.


----------



## j4c11

Cut the grass, not today but yesterday. At around 3" currently. Made it out of winter in pretty good shape.


----------



## Rule11

ronjon84790 said:


> Thanks! @Rule11 How's the trueputt holding up?
> [/qu@Rule11
> 
> Pretty good. Got a little fungus but clearing up. Looking forward to some heat and new growth. Adding some sand soon to work on some low spots and get flatter.


----------



## bklusa1

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed the front and back at 3/4". Front is plush with the bluegrass/rye mix. The backyard always lags behind in the spring. It's all bluegrass.


Beautiful house.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @bklusa1


----------



## ronjon84790

Rule11 said:


> Pretty good. Got a little fungus but clearing up. Looking forward to some heat and new growth. Adding some sand soon to work on some low spots and get flatter.


I look forward to seeing some pics when it warms up.


----------



## Chris LI

Sprinkled some of my 3-way kbg blend on a spot that heaved and will be covered with the anticipated rainfall tomorrow. I had 100% clover in this area last year (entrance to vegetable garden) and wiped it out with some CCO, leaving no ground cover for the remainder of the summer. It's filling in nicely from a fall seeding, but saw the opportunity to get good seed-to-soil contact, so I went for it.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Lightly raked the matted grass from winter snow. Blew leaves out of sidewalk gaps and off the lawn. Gathered soil for soil test.

Felt reeaally good to finally be out doing something!


----------



## Rule11

First Fertilizer app went down today with a little Humic. I am trying a new product this year. This makes all applications spray form. Exited to watch this preform, http://www.growthproducts.com/pages/golf.asp?tables=featured.


----------



## ales_gantar

First cut \o/
It looks thin, so I kneeled to get a decent photo.


----------



## Darrell_KC

It was gorgeous in KC today, so I figured Id smoke a few chicken breasts and do some raking while I waited. I didnt figure Id get that much, but hey every little bit helps for fert and future seed drops.


This was after doing one row...


At this point, Im stunned at how much crap is coming out of the lawn


Finally done, including a spot where the lawn was mostly dirt, but now instead pulled out large amounts of dead grass.



I didnt even get to the other side of the house, or the islands next to the sidewalk/street. Dinner was finally ready and the hands needed a break. Last 2 pics are the grass without about 2 lawn bags of dead crap


----------



## Butter

I mowed. It's kinda early and not very green but I mowed anyway.


----------



## Chris LI

ales_gantar said:


> First cut \o/
> It looks thin, so I kneeled to get a decent photo.


Not bad for a start! It doesn't look too thin for the first mow. What are the air and soil temperatures in your area? It's always nice to hear from folks around the globe who have the same interests.


----------



## g-man

@ales_gantar thin? It looks great!

Do you remember this?








[


----------



## FORT

Yesterday I got on the roof and cleaned out the gutters, raked up the leaves from the flower beds, applied Pre-M (half rate) and put down N-Ext Bio Stem pack at 3 ounces per 1,000 sq. ft.


----------



## ales_gantar

Thank you.
Soil is around 3 C, air average around 5, high somewhere around 15 C. Above freezing, but we still have morning frost.



Chris LI said:


> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cut \o/
> It looks thin, so I kneeled to get a decent photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a start! It doesn't look too thin for the first mow. What are the air and soil temperatures in your area? It's always nice to hear from folks around the globe who have the same interests.
Click to expand...


----------



## ales_gantar

That is a reality check, and I thank you for it. I want a deep blue and am prepared to cry for it! 
Thank you.



g-man said:


> @ales_gantar thin? It looks great!
> 
> Do you remember this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


----------



## ronjon84790

Cut yesterday and today at 3/4". Back turf still filling in but looking good for spring.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Got out in Northern Mass today. Snowed last night and this morning but was just a dusting that melted so I walked around and picked up a few branches and sticks and other debris off the lawn. Main goal was to get a read on wet spots and do a general assessment of how things faired over the winter. Also spent some time in the woods on my property picking up debris and making a plan to cut a path in this year.

Tomorrow's supposed to be in 50's. May break out the mower, leaf blower blower and edger to ensure everything starts.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

jdc_lawnguy said:


> Got out in Northern Mass today. Snowed last night and this morning but was just a dusting that melted so I walked around and picked up a few branches and sticks and other debris off the lawn. Main goal was to get a read on wet spots and do a general assessment of how things faired over the winter. Also spent some time in the woods on my property picking up debris and making a plan to cut a path in this year.
> 
> Tomorrow's supposed to be in 50's. May break out the mower, leaf blower blower and edger to ensure everything starts.


I'm in southeast mass and did the same. Mostly just picking up debris. The wind was brutal all day so didn't get too far with that. The more I picked up, the more the smaller branches fell. Took out my spreadermate for the first time to take a couple practice runs on the driveway with water. The wind is kicking up like crazy that I couldn't get an accurate assessment of the swath.
Hopefully tomorrow is a better day for that.

All I know is, that spreadermate put out a gallon of water down in no time! It's certainly going to make lawn care even more enjoyable.


----------



## Iceman

100 lbs of lime, 2nd app of prodiamine, RGS, and Air 8


----------



## Chris LI

ales_gantar said:


> Thank you.
> Soil is around 3 C, air average around 5, high somewhere around 15 C. Above freezing, but we still have morning frost.
> 
> 
> 
> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ales_gantar said:
> 
> 
> 
> First cut \o/
> It looks thin, so I kneeled to get a decent photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a start! It doesn't look too thin for the first mow. What are the air and soil temperatures in your area? It's always nice to hear from folks around the globe who have the same interests.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Give it a week or two. When the temps rise a little bit more, you should see some nice results!


----------



## g-man

I managed to do the first reel mow today. It is nice to see stripes on the lawn. It got too late/dark for pictures and the stripes are not straight. The sun was blinding me.

I had to deal with this one. He had just made the tunnel today. I used the reel to get the tunnel flat. When I came back to the backyard, I spot him going back and forming the tunnel again. I took a video of it moving away from the reel. It is faster than what I assumed.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

[/url

Practice makes perfect!


----------



## GoPre

Light raking and clean up mow. Felt real good.


----------



## SantiCazorla

Spread 350lbs of solucal calcitic lime to 25K sqft using a push spreader. Not fun at all. Pro tip- don't try filling a Leaco 80lbs with 150lbs of product.


----------



## cusomano

March 19 - Applied 10-40# bags of lawn lime to front and side. Sprayed Prodiamine to front and side at 6 mos. rate. I'll split spray next year since I didn't know the advantage of that method until I read the forum. (I'm still new at this). 
March 24- Sprayed front yard and side with Kelp-4-Less Extreme Blend 12-0-6 fertilizer. First time using a spray fert. I'm hoping for the best


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Cleaned up about 10 loads of leaves from the fall at our cottage. Still a lot of snow on the ground and ice on the lake but the yard was thawed enough.


----------



## Banzai51

Yesterday (Sunday), I walked the lawn, did a light rake to perk up anything matted down, picked up the kid's toys still in the backyard, and did a soil temp check. I'm sitting at 39/40 degrees in my lawn right now. I have Pre-EM, NeXT products, and some fert sitting in the garage, but now is nowhere near the time for any of that. I'm in a holding pattern until nature does its thing in the Spring.


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed the front today at 3/4. Had quite a bit of clippings for three days in between mowings. Looks like it's time to put down some PGR.


----------



## Green

I saw a lawn mowing guy driving along the street near mine with a trailer full of equipment behind his truck.

I would not be surprised if I start seeing yellow pre-emergent signs in the next week or so.


----------



## Doug E Dee

@ronjon84790 Do you spray all the stone areas with prodiamine or something? Looks great!


----------



## Lawnguyland

Tested out my new "irregular" pro plugger. I don't notice anything irregular about it. Used it to take my annual soil sample and then had some fun removing a few wild onions.


----------



## ronjon84790

Doug E Dee said:


> @ronjon84790 Do you spray all the stone areas with prodiamine or something? Looks great!


Thanks! I do spray my rocks every spring with prodiamine. I spray the full dose on the rocks and do a split app on my lawn.


----------



## TravisH06

First mow of the year then I threw down some prodiamine. First day in the 60's in northern utah. Last fall was my first attempt at the nitrogen blitz. This is by far the best my lawn has looked this early.


----------



## ronjon84790

Looks great! @TravisH06


----------



## FORT

@TravisH06 Way to dominate your neighbor early in the season!


----------



## arrigetch peaks

First post here. I am waiting for the snow to melt. Plotting on how to dominate the old man across the street. Any recommendations how I can get my soil tested?


----------



## g-man

@arrigetch peaks welcome to TLF. I think you are the first member from Alaska. I think the best thing would be to USPS mail your soil samples. Check with the lab before to see if they have a special form to fill out.


----------



## ksturfguy

Yesterday I mowed for the first time this Spring. HOC was 2.75". Today I applied my pre-emergent. I used Lesco's 14-0-7 with .43% prodiamine at a rate of 4 LBS per 1,000 square feet. This equated to approximately .56 LBS of N per 1,000 sqft. I was going to buy the Prodiamine 65 WDG product but I wasn't confident enough to make the switch. Bought a backpack sprayer last fall but haven't used it yet and have never applied pre-emergent in any thing other then granular form so just wasn't sure how much work it would be for my 20k sqft yard. Maybe next year????

My next project will be to clean up my flower beds, they have been neglected the last couple years and look terrible. I like dealing with the lawn and know what I'm doing fairly well but flowers and stuff I'm no good at. For flower beds that contain annuals can I apply prodiamine or would that prevent the annuals from coming up in the Spring?


----------



## Dkrem

I'm pretty sure I'm doing my first mow tonight.


----------



## Tsmith

Actually spent a few hours in the yard today after taking a ride to Site One to get my Dimension for the year and gas for the mower with plans of a cleanup mow today but ended up spending more time cutting down ornamental grasses and pulling weeds from beds than I expected so cleanup mow will have to wait until Saturday.

Planning on dropping Pre-M on Saturday and firing up the irrigation to make sure everything pops up and works.


----------



## Riverpilot

Hello everyone! Hope all are having a great day.

Yesterday I went to one of my favorite stores, Site One. Great bunch of guys who are always willing to bend over backwards to help out anyone that goes into the store. While their picking up Dimension, Momentum and 21-0-0, we started talking about milorganite.

Seems they have a bunch in stock, at my store, and they pointed out they have a Lesco 15-3-7 that they said has milorganite in it. Looks like it's Lesco's equivalent to Screamin' Green. I grabbed a bag to try out this year.


----------



## ABC123

Snowblowed the last of the snow. Used the hose to break surface tension and keep the full sun crowns from drying out. Sub soil temps are just below freezing so I cannot irrigate yet. I believe I'll have it turned on shortly as the mono is wanting to come to life already.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

:nod:


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Got out and put down 150#'s of AMP XC High Cal before the rain we are expecting today. First app of the year. The excitement is building.


----------



## TravisH06

Thank @ronjon84790 your lawn looks amazing. Thanks @FORT
I guess I'll be taking the day off.


----------



## Darrell_KC

It took 7 total hours across 3 days, but I finally finished raking out the lawn. 3 full yard waste bags of dead grass and plant material came out. Then, I went over the lawn with the lawnmower and got another full bag of dead grass and trimmed the lawn to look even. Now, I can actually see the open ground and got the grass standing up again just in time for the 2-3 inches of rain this weekend.

My first batch of seed arrived yesterday, and my 2nd batch arrives on Wednesday. I still need to hit up the store to get some topsoil for leveling and a seed bed, and Im ordering a sprayer and some Tenacity to start on full lawn weed control. This site has been an excellent resource.


----------



## steven harnois

The rain in the beginning of the week caused me to have to push back my 4th mow, after it dried out had to pull the mulching plate and let the grass fly so I wouldn't have clumps to deal with, gave the clippings 2 days to dry out and just mulched it all in, looks good so far. Need to order a jug of PGR to slow down the top growth and force the roots to grow deep. Looking like it might be a repeat of last year with fungus so a mix of fungicides will be in the order also.


----------



## jabopy

Cool but sunny day 11c. I mowed, then dragged the rake round and the core aerater. Tomoz I may just put some feed down with my new spreader.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Managed to gather soil samples and get them sent off today. Ground was still frozen in a couple areas but I was able to get samples from enough areas to get a proper test. I'm going with waypoint this year instead of logan labs. From the tests I've seen posted I like the report they send back so I figured I'd try them this time. It looks clear and easy to understand.

Expecting some snow this weekend so I'm glad I was able to get the samples out. Pretty early for me but I had time so I went for it.


----------



## Chris LI

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> :nod:


Oh, yeah!!! :dancenana:


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Just threw down 600 lbs of lime on 30k sqft. Grabbing lunch and getting back out for round 2 with RGS/Air8 application


----------



## Rp9110

Sprayed some hairy bittercrres with Cross Bow this morning. Seeing signs of some wilting already.


----------



## Tsmith

Fired up the mower for a cleanup mow, dropped Pre- M, and turned on the irrigation to water it in. One head hasn't popped yet so I may have to do some digging tomorrow.

Cleaned the screened in porch and now relaxing while listening to the Phillies game

It's good to be back


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed at 3/4. Sprayed PGR, Iron, Air8, 24D, and some Eagle20EW as a preventative.

And replaced a broken sprinkler out back.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Got out today and got all the toys going. Picked up sticks raked most of the yard lightly. Rode around on the tractor and sucked everything up.

Built 2 4'x4' raised beds


----------



## Riverpilot

Raked the lawn, picked up a bunch of sticks from the neighbors horrible birch tree. 
Installed new edging around the front sidewalk.

Put down pre-m... I normally do this a week ahead of what the GDD tracker states, areas right around the house get crabgrass sooner than normal due sun reflecting off of siding.

Also decided to do another soil test from my local Site One. I'm curious how the results will be compared to Logan Labs.


----------



## Green

Green said:


> I would not be surprised if I start seeing yellow pre-emergent signs in the next week or so.


...started seeing them today. :mrgreen:


----------



## TroyScherer

I might be a week early but I went ahead and put down my pre-emergent. (Liquid prodiamine)

Today we were in the upper 50's and 100% chance of rain. So early this morning I got my stuff and went about spraying. Less than an hour later we started getting nice light rain showers that came in waves.

I only put down a 5 month rate so I can do a split app or decide to do an overseed in the fall.


----------



## DocJott

Found this forum today, read the Cool Season Lawn Guide, identified the things I did wrong in the last ten years (and understood why my lawn looks like this today) and made a lawn care plan for this year.

Now I hope to find anyone to send Prodiamine WDG from a split to me so that I can get in control of weeds in fall...

Happy to be here!


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Picked up sticks and baby shampoo


----------



## rob13psu

Scheduled day off. Plan was to get sticks up and finish pruning. Guess that's not happening.


----------



## j4c11

Yesterday I sprayed my first dose of fungicide for the year as April tends to be warm and rainy. I got a gallon of propiconazole 41.3 and a gallon of azoxystrobin 22.9 - bring it on. Going to be spraying every 2 weeks through September. Applied Lesco 21-4-11 at 2lbs/K rate. This evening T-Nex+ethephon+FAS going down. Prodiamine hopefully going down Wednesday if the chance of rain remains high for the end of the week.


----------



## Riverpilot

Picked up more branches from the neighbors tree. Bought a couple bags of Ironite.


----------



## SantiCazorla

Did a cleanup mow with the super recycler @1.75" and spread 2#/M of SoP. Lawn is starting to green!!!


----------



## Riverpilot

More branch pickup duty... :sigh:
Also picked up 4 bags of peat moss, going on the front and side lawn...


----------



## PostageStampLawnGuy

Put down prodiamine on Saturday here in PA. ordered the n-ext bio stim pack.


----------



## arrigetch peaks

Drank a beer and currently watching the snow melt.


----------



## FORT

Threw down a corrective application of fertilizer Lesco 14-14-14.


----------



## Rp9110

Threw down my second split app of 0-0-7 with prodiamine. First app went down poorly due to issue with spreader. Rain coming tomorrow to water it in.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Seed down on my playground reno!


----------



## Chris LI

Spent an hour hand aerating compacted/ thin/bare areas before the predicted rain, for tonight...details are in my journal.


----------



## g-man

1) 3hrs at topgolf with my son in the am
2) redo a retaining wall in the front yard in the afternoon.
3) 3 Aleve so I can move again.


----------



## Mark102

Took my first soil temperature of the year. Not even close to Pre M time in Vermont. 40F. It's going to be a long month.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Threw down some lime and had the first lawn-related fight of the year with my lady. I have my spreader out on the lawn, I am cutting and dumping a 40# bag of lime into it, and she comes outside and asks, " What are you doing?" in the wrong tone. Had to go over the rules of the lawn with her again.


----------



## Chris LI

1. Trip #1 to HD-picked up 25 bags of brown mulch, which is on sale 5 for $10 until 4/10. They had guys helping to load it into cars. Get it while you can!

2. Trip #2 to HD-picked up 27 bags of paver base (cleaned out the pallet and got a bunch of broken bags for 1/2 price) and 1 bag of mason sand. Loaded up on coffee, Advil and smeared some Capzasin HP on my back, before unloading. I walked the bags through the garage door and out the back door of the house to avoid trampling the grass. Craft beer to follow a long, hot shower.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Applied tenacity on seed beds, used the leftovers to spot spray some stuff, and transplanted a peony.


----------



## Green

Neighbor's mowing guy came and mowed their yard for the first time of the year.

In other news, finished up my nightmare project from last night.

Dug out the rest of the rocks but did not have enough soil to fill it back in, so went to buy 5 gallons of sand for under 5 bucks, and mixed it with a bag of compost I had laying around to make soil.

It started sleeting about halfway through.


----------



## ronjon84790

Used my verticutter on the Swardman and then mowed at 3/4".


----------



## RichS

I finally kicked things off for the year. With soil tests received, I put together a plan and ordered from my local supplier last week.

On Wednesday I dug the mower and tractor out of storage, put the battery and gas in, and knocked the top 1/4" or so off the top as I picked up the leaves, sticks, and other debris that accumulated over the winter. I did a bit of raking where leaves had matted down, but it wasn't too bad overall.

Yesterday I went down to pick up the supplies for the first half of the year (650 lbs/13 bags - learned my lesson last year about buying all at once). I handed the pick list to the guy at the dock and he looked at the list, then looked at me, then the list, then me, and finally said "I'm going to have to go downstairs and get this stuff. We keep typical homeowner supplies up here - all this stuff is what we usually deliver to golf courses, not homeowners". After a decent wait, I was on my way home with SOP, Prodiamine, Gypsum, Ferrous Sulfate, Milorganite, etc.

Today I made the first applications, mixing gypsum, SOP and about 1/2lb Urea/K (left over from fall) to perk things up just a bit. Cris-crossing twice to get an even application, my iPhone tells me I walked about 4 miles in the 4 hours it took to mix, apply, repeat several times. I called it a day - I need to get back in lawn shape.

PreM still needs to go down soon. GDD and my forsythia out front tell me I have about a week left in the window. With rain coming Sunday night and then Thursday/Friday, I have a couple of opportunities to get it down, along with some Milorganite carrying various micronutruients and some iron.

I also tossed some seed down in bare spots - need to remember to avoid it with the PreM. The season has started...


----------



## Alpine

Starting the 2019 season with a basic spring cleanup - light raking for a bit of snow mold and leaves around borders. Have been looking at GDD Tracker and I think I'm ready to apply some PreM this weekend. This year I will be using Scott's Halts Crabgrass Preventer (Pendimethalin) - *No fertilizer*. In the past have used Lesco 0-0-7 with 10% Dimension from SiteOne but I had a hard time finding it this year. My local SiteOne seems to stock mostly 19-0-7 w/Dimension, and I didn't want to use fertilizer in the spring due to aggressive urea applications in the fall/winterizer.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Operating Pre- Em drop has been completed! Put down a split app of .36 fl oz of Dimension per 1M, throughout my 30k M.

Going to apply my second app in 4 weeks. This should give me protection until early August where I plan to start my Reno and overseed.


----------



## GlennBlake

ronjon84790 said:


> Used my verticutter on the Swardman and then mowed at 3/4".


Looking magnificent @ronjon84790


----------



## Revlus

Dug out some wild onions. I think some dogs peed on some as they were extra huge.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @GlennBlake


----------



## Mark102

Took some soil samples to be sent to the University today. Found this little guy in one sample. Never seen them in my soil before but I have been struggling with a thinning lawn the past couple years. May have found my answer. :x


----------



## Avalawn T

Got my mow on before work. Azalea hedge I set up as a salad bar buffer starting to bloom.


----------



## zeus201

First mow of the year. Backyard is a bit behind the front.


----------



## ronjon84790

Looking great! @zeus201


----------



## Riverpilot

Put down mulch around front trees, bushes, etc... First 70 degree day of the year.
Cleared grass out from around lawn irrigation system. Getting ready to fire it up in another week or two.


----------



## GoPre

Second clean up mow, then first app of Prodiamine went down with RGS at 6 oz/K.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Finally started the spring seeding program. Ive spent about 8 hours on the lawn the last 2 days.

Friday - Dug out the 3 dead saplings that were planted with the house 3 years ago. They were planted so terribly, only one had even tried to root. It took an hour and a half. The other 2, were 15 minutes combined. Chopped them up and bagged them for yard waste. Mowed the front yard for one more trim and to get the grass nice and even.

Today - Dumped 320lbs worth of topsoil, organic mix and miracle grow to fill the holes from the trees and to level out some bare spots. Set up my test planter with one side bluegrass, one side bermuda and a mix in the middle so I can be able to identify which seed is growing and have an idea of progress. Put down seed, seed mulch and a bit of milo in the tree spots and some open areas. Going to get more down in sections as I can, but already need to head back to home depot to reload on soil mix. This will take a lot more than I thought, which was already a lot


----------



## zeus201

ronjon84790 said:


> Looking great! @zeus201


Thx, felt good to finally mow with reel mower again after a long winter.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

Changed the oil in my Honda, blew out air filter, put some sea foam in the gas, mowed, trimmed, touched up with the blower, put down 4 bags of procare, and then cooked steaks on the blackstone griddle! Busy day, time for bed!


----------



## TrialAndError

First Mow @ 2.5" HOC TTTF (Full Reno last fall) Sprayed 3oz/M MicroGreene, 3oz/M Greene EfFect, 8oz/M Air-8, 3oz/M RGS & 3oz/M Humic-12. Probably a little premature being that I'm in Western NY, but it was a nice day.


----------



## TrialAndError

zeus201 said:


> First mow of the year. Backyard is a bit behind the front.


You are clearly Dominating you neighbors!


----------



## Pete1313

2nd mow of the year. Worked it down to 3/4". Minimal growth, but its greening up in northern IL.


----------



## ronjon84790

Pete1313 said:


> 2nd mow of the year. Worked it down to 3/4". Minimal growth, but its greening up in northern IL.


Looking great! Love the wide stripes. Makes me want to buy some land and a fairway mower.


----------



## Mark102

Lightly raked the lawn today and cleaned up sticks for 2 hours.


----------



## Wlodyd

Got my first mow in of 2019... mostly a charity mow and good opportunity to bag all the winter debris off the yard. Also put down my first fert app (keeping N low) and applied tenacity in overseeded spots that didn't get proD.


----------



## Chris LI

Yesterday, I sharpened and balanced all of my four my Snapper blades. I love my new Oregon balancer. It should significantly reduce vibration. I also pulled and cleaned the plug (which looked pretty clean) and lived up some moving parts.

Also, I ordered my b day present from R&R products; their 36" level rake (level lawn/Acculevel version). The 48" looked great, but the 36" is better for storage and on the budget.


----------



## arrigetch peaks

Raked where I could. Winter hit us so fast last year leaves were still dropping after 3" of snow.


----------



## gravylookout

I shoveled a bunch of snow from the larger piles onto the diveway. This should speed things up a bit.


----------



## BarakaRS

Did nothing in the yard except Take a photo to compare to another photo that I took a week ago. Applied Milo/RGS/Air8 4 days ago.

So excited things are greening up! Soil temps are hovering near 50 in West Michigan.


----------



## ErosionWizard

First day here. I put gypsum down on my yard today. But not the regular granular stuff. I used 95% pure water soluble gypsum. Next I'm going to apply the Secret weapon. A high tech super polymer that will help with my soil structure. Lots of lawn trouble is linked to soil structure. So that's part of my goal as I work on my yard.

The super polymer will be used instead of Air8. The SP will bond to the clay particles at a molecular level. It's real neat stuff and something not many home owners or lawn guys even know about.


----------



## RichS

Milorganite and micros were the order of the day yesterday - Borax and Manganese Sulfate, plus some Zinc Sulfate and Copper Sulfate I had left over, plus a bag of Ferrous Sulfate. Just in time for overnight rain. Another 6.6 miles walked, according to Apple.

All that's left for Round 1 is PreM - that should go Thursday. Rain's coming Friday, the buds on the forsythia are just about to go, and GDD says the end of "Optimum" timing is Sunday.

A couple of days in the 70's and soil temp has jumped to 56F. I walked out this morning and could tell growth has started.


----------



## g-man

@ErosionWizard a copolymer?


----------



## ErosionWizard

@g-man It is a High Tech Super Polymer. I'm just learning about it now. My dad had some soil erosion at his mountain house and we did a bunch of research on how to fix it. I found a company with 20 plus years in the farming community. So we have kind of been doing test to see what it can do. I have been told this stuff could be incredible on my lawn and flowerbeds. Our house has hard packed soil and a little bit to much clay. The landscape people that I over paid should have done a better job fixing it before planting. But now it's up to me to find a fix.

I wonder about the machine that can put holes in the lawn and sand fill it. If I could do that with this super material...... It could be a game changer.

Update *** Called the owner. Looks like it is a copolymer involved. It's a liquid that has a small % in it. I just put it in a hose sprayer and let it soak down in the soil.


----------



## g-man

@ErosionWizard yes, copolymers if one of the wetting agent strategies.

This webinar is really good info. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=208&start=180#p130709


----------



## ErosionWizard

The problem I am learning is that many different kinds of polymers are out there and they have often been over sold. Snake oil comes to mind. This one I'm testing is different than most that people know of. It is not holding on to the water like a baby pamper or a neck cooler. Those are sometimes sold for farm or home use but they are bad. They do hold the water but can also hold bad stuff. So if you put bug killer or fungicide down, that can become locked in the wetting polymer. It will hold there and than release when you water down the line. Therefore having lasting negative effects on soil. Other polymer may lock the top soil but it will still allow erosion under that top layer. They do not allow the water to peculate down.

The one I'm testing, only bonds to the clay particals at a molecular level. When it brakes down over time the polymer will become co2 and disappear. The ability to hold water better or to feed your roots better is just a side effect of properly structured soil. The pic is my dads land that was having all the trouble. You can see he even tried the silt fence thing. Nothing helped till we put the SP down.


----------



## Rp9110

Got the first mow of the Spring in yesterday.


----------



## TommyTester

Sprayed PRE M and played with a snake.


----------



## GlennBlake

Verticut the front lawn on Sunday, followed by its first mow at 18 mm of 2019. A mow planned for this evening.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That looks great @GlennBlake. I see the for sale sign. You moving?


----------



## GlennBlake

@SNOWBOB11 thank you. My wife wants to move. I don't. So we will see who wins!


----------



## ksturfguy

GlennBlake said:


> @SNOWBOB11 thank you. My wife wants to move. I don't. So we will see who wins!


Looks like she is currently winning since you have a for sale sign in the yard lol
Also what pre-em do you use in your mulch beds? Yours look really sharp. I'm working on getting mine cleaned up. They went to hell over the last 2 years with 2 little ones and no free time.


----------



## g-man

I'm not sure if keeping the yard this nice will help with not selling.

But maybe you can negotiate a triplex for the new house.


----------



## GlennBlake

ksturfguy said:


> GlennBlake said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SNOWBOB11 thank you. My wife wants to move. I don't. So we will see who wins!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like she is currently winning since you have a for sale sign in the yard lol
> Also what pre-em do you use in your mulch beds? Yours look really sharp. I'm working on getting mine cleaned up. They went to hell over the last 2 years with 2 little ones and no free time.
Click to expand...

No pre-m in the mulch beds. Just good ol' hand weeding. Thank you for the compliment.

A dozen viewings, listed 4.5 months and no offers, so who is winning? :lol: You always get what you wish for!


----------



## Riverpilot

More mulching around trees, bushes etc... beautiful couple days, now back to reality for a bit.
Also changed positions of the snowblower and mower in the garage. Bought more lawn products (grub ex, etc..) will be putting that down tomorrow before the rain.


----------



## Tsmith

I have a ridiculous amount of annua heads already. Not even going to try fighting it this year and plan on just nuking wherever I have it and hope lawn fills in quickly or just end up moving plugs


----------



## rob13psu

First mow of the season! Had a rough winter but the lawn is waking up nicely.


----------



## pennstater2005

rob13psu said:


> First mow of the season! Had a rough winter but the lawn is waking up nicely.


Looks good!


----------



## nclawnguy

Mowed. Spring lawn growth started to take off, plenty of rain and warm temps. Still have a bunch of weeds from the wet winter to kill off.


----------



## ksturfguy

nclawnguy said:


> Mowed. Spring lawn growth started to take off, plenty of rain and warm temps. *Still have a bunch of weeds from the wet winter to kill off.*


Glad I'm not the only one. I sprayed some Gordon's SpeedZone 2 days ago and it appears to be working pretty good. Might have to do a 2nd round here in a couple weeks.


----------



## FORT

Got the first mow of the season under my belt!


----------



## GoPre

Mulch mowed. Fast acting lime at 4 lbs/K and sulfate of potash at 1 lb/K. 
Been seeing a lot of posts about Triv. Thought I was dodging a bullet as I haven't noticed any in my yard and I have battled it in the past. I now notice a few spots...soured my mood a bit. Really not in the mood for a patchy yard.


----------



## Contigo2017

Got the big league striper. Couldn't make checkered stripes though. Maybe the double fat stripes matted it down too much? Enjoy the mow.


----------



## Green

pennstater2005 said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of the season! Had a rough winter but the lawn is waking up nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!
Click to expand...

@rob13psu, wow, that's pretty far along for the Northeast. I have family not too far from there, and it tends to be a bit colder than here, but your lawn is way ahead of mine as far as waking up.


----------



## Green

I mowed the first section. I was beat to the punch for first mow this year by 2 sets of LCOs, of all people, during the past week.


----------



## rob13psu

Green said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> First mow of the season! Had a rough winter but the lawn is waking up nicely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @rob13psu, wow, that's pretty far along for the Northeast. I have family not too far from there, and it tends to be a bit colder than here, but your lawn is way ahead of mine as far as waking up.
Click to expand...

@pennstater Thanks!
@Green It really came alive last weekend with temps in the 60s. Most of the neighbors yards are still waking up. So happy the season has begun!


----------



## NJ-lawn

FORT said:


> Got the first mow of the season under my belt!


Wow nicely done.....your not lacking iron!


----------



## FORT

@NJ-lawn The funny thing is my soil test results said iron was low so I've been working on bringing it up lol.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Did a Combo spring bagging of debris and mow. Dropped my HOC down to 3" in the front and managed to fill up a good
1 1/2 bags of fresh clippings. Grass is greening up really well. I still have a few spots in the front lawn that are fairly thin and bare from fall overseed. Going to start spoon feeding very soon to get the kbg to start filling in. May get that done tomorrow along with putting down a blanket post em to kill off the clover.


----------



## ksturfguy

Applied my first batch of N-EXT products today. Applied 3oz of RGS and 3oz of Air8 per 1k sqft. My plan is to apply 3oz per 1k sqft once a month of the 4 bio-stimulant products. I will apply in APR, MAY, JUNE, SEPT, OCT. I will only apply this to 8k sqft of my yard. This will almost use up all 128 ounces of my product for the year. If I think it's worth it then might buy enough next year to apply to entire yard.



I had some issues with my Chapin 20v backpack sprayer while spraying. Not sure if its the sprayer or user error. Filled it up to 3 gallons and sprayed the first 5K sqft and it worked fine. Felt like the normal 30-40 psi. Ran out of water so shut it off, took about an hour break, filled it up to 2 gallons to finish the rest of my yard and it feels like it has no power. It's spraying but seems to be very weak. The battery was fully charged when I started so shouldn't be a battery issue. But just in case went and charged the battery. Put it back in after fully charged. It felt like it was spraying a little better but still not 100%. Then about 1/2 through my last 3k sqft, all of a sudden it started spraying a lot harder again and ran like normal until it ran out. Not really sure what was going on.

Also made a rookie mistake today while spraying. Just wore tennis shoes and one of my nice pair of jeans. Whoops shoes and bottom of my jeans are all brown. Hopefully it will come out, but we'll see. Guess I need to invest in a pair of boots to spray with. Plan to spray Humic 12 and Microgreen next weekend so better buy a cheap buy of chemical resistant boots on Amazon.


----------



## Riverpilot

Put down more mulch on side and back. Picked up more branches/sticks from the neighbors horrible birchwood that fell from the 50mph winds yesterday.

Looks like we might get a little snow tomorrow (Sunday) then supposed to be back in the 70's on Monday.


----------



## GoPre

ksturfguy said:


> Applied my first batch of N-EXT products today. Applied 3oz of RGS and 3oz of Air8 per 1k sqft. My plan is to apply 3oz per 1k sqft once a month of the 4 bio-stimulant products. I will apply in APR, MAY, JUNE, SEPT, OCT. I will only apply this to 8k sqft of my yard. This will almost use up all 128 ounces of my product for the year. If I think it's worth it then might buy enough next year to apply to entire yard.
> 
> 
> 
> I had some issues with my Chapin 20v backpack sprayer while spraying. Not sure if its the sprayer or user error. Filled it up to 3 gallons and sprayed the first 5K sqft and it worked fine. Felt like the normal 30-40 psi. Ran out of water so shut it off, took about an hour break, filled it up to 2 gallons to finish the rest of my yard and it feels like it has no power. It's spraying but seems to be very weak. The battery was fully charged when I started so shouldn't be a battery issue. But just in case went and charged the battery. Put it back in after fully charged. It felt like it was spraying a little better but still not 100%. Then about 1/2 through my last 3k sqft, all of a sudden it started spraying a lot harder again and ran like normal until it ran out. Not really sure what was going on.
> 
> Also made a rookie mistake today while spraying. Just wore tennis shoes and one of my nice pair of jeans. Whoops shoes and bottom of my jeans are all brown. Hopefully it will come out, but we'll see. Guess I need to invest in a pair of boots to spray with. Plan to spray Humic 12 and Microgreen next weekend so better buy a cheap buy of chemical resistant boots on Amazon.


Those N-ext products are pretty thick. You may have had a little restriction in your pump system. May help to try to keep mix agitated.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Cleaned out the mulch beds of all the remaining leaves and debris.
Mixed and broke up the old mulch

Used my Scott's Wizz to spoon feed 1Lb per 1M of Lesco 18-24-12 starter fert to jump start my 2018 fall overseed to address the low P,K and some thin and bare spots. Hoping the spoon feeding will get those areas to fill in with KBG and get my Macros to head in the right direction. I'll be doing this 1x a week for the next 4 weeks and see how it does.


----------



## TrialAndError

Sprayed Prodimine and RGS and Air-8 at compaction cure rate


----------



## Rp9110

Mow number two down. Noticing a whole lot of clover activity. Will probably spray some tenacity later this week.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Dealt with my early season weed emergence. Laid down speedzone lawn weed killer: their mixture of 2-4D & Dicamba.


----------



## jha4aamu

got an app down of FEature + Air-8/RGS, and grub-ex. dropped my HOC down to just over 1" w/ the rotary. looking forward to bringing out the reel mower here soon


----------



## DiabeticKripple

New to the forum!

Just had the last of the snow clear off the lawn so it was time to do something.

I bought this house at the end of last summer so all I really got a chance to do was throw some Scott's fall Fert down and did some overseeding.

Today I just did a dethatch and mow to suck up all the thatch.

I got 6 big garbage bags full off 3100sqft. It really needed it.


----------



## bullet

Mowed the lawn. Pollen everywhere.


----------



## Tsmith

Edged and cut yesterday with the plan to spray poa today but every time I plan on spraying we end up with a windy day...phone even woke me up at 3:30 this morning with a tornado warning


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@Tsmith When you going to post a picture of that bewitched monostand? I know you've said you've had some issues but It would be great to see how it's looking now that it's a few years old.


----------



## Tsmith

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @Tsmith When you going to post a picture of that bewitched monostand? I know you've said you've had some issues but It would be great to see how it's looking now that it's a few years old.


When i get the annua under control and it's pic worthy so maybe spring 2026 

The bewitched parts look nice and dark but I have an insane amount of annua which I've tried to fight the last couple years but planning on just nuking and dealing with the dead spots


----------



## Ike

Mowed and put down my first feeding of AS on my 2018 reno.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Tsmith said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Tsmith When you going to post a picture of that bewitched monostand? I know you've said you've had some issues but It would be great to see how it's looking now that it's a few years old.
> 
> 
> 
> When i get the annua under control and it's pic worthy so maybe spring 2026
> 
> The bewitched parts look nice and dark but I have an insane amount of annua which I've tried to fight the last couple years but planning on just nuking and dealing with the dead spots
Click to expand...

Poa annua can be a pain. Hopefully you can get it under control. Looking forward to that pic in 2026. :lol:


----------



## Baretta

3rd cut of the year. Still no fert down. Waiting for warmer and dryer weather to overseed and top dress. Hopefully this weekend.



Any notice the arrow pointing up the lawn???


----------



## drenglish

@Baretta Yes! How did that get there? Domination arrow. Wait, I bet it's your shadow holding the phone up for a picture.


----------



## Alex1389

First mow! This is one of my few areas that didn't have some kind of construction or grub damage. I'll keep those other pictures to myself.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

This picture was from Sunday after a spoon feeding Goes to show the quick green up effect of a fall blitz.


----------



## FORT

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> This picture was from Sunday after a spoon feeding Goes to show the quick green up effect of a fall blitz.


Looks great!


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Sprayed my back yard with 4oz Tenacity to light it up and kill any Poa back there. I am fairly convinced some of it is Triv though and im screwed because its a very large patch. It all popped up out of nowhere, i renovated this 2 years ago and this last year after i started mowing low it started to take over so i do have some regrets that may have caused it, or atleast allowed it the light it needed to take off. Its such a large section its probably a whole reno or at least a large portion of the back(only 1k sqft).

Figure ill spray it with Tenacity, throw down some rye seed i got and see how it looks come the end of Summer if i just zap it all and start over again.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

FORT said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture was from Sunday after a spoon feeding Goes to show the quick green up effect of a fall blitz.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
Click to expand...

I plan on doing an overseed with the TTTF from SSS, that you used last fall, this upcoming fall. Im in search of that dark green you have!

Also walked around the yard and spot sprayed the clover patches and other broadleaf with SpeedZone @ 1/2 oz for 1/2 gallon.


----------



## Riverpilot

Turned on irrigation for the year. Changed heads on my irrigation system to the Hunter I-20, from the Hunter PGP.. I wasn't real happy with the PGP and am hoping the head change will result in a better result.

Put down GrubEx as well.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Mix of Black Beauty Ultra and Hogan's TTTF Blend is really showing off this spring. 




@a@Alex1389 that looks really good


----------



## g-man

Dropped P and K. Edge, trimmed and mowed with single doubles. Ended up having to use the mower light to be able to finish. Reno area got some AMS.


----------



## Alex1389

@Jconnelly6b that is some sweet color! You seem to be in full spring flush mode already. When I was picking up Carbon-X, I noticed the central Jersey lawns were further along than the northern neighborhoods so far.

Gonna see how dark I can get my old NoMix using Feature before renovating later this year.


----------



## GoPre

Jconnelly6b said:


> Mix of Black Beauty Ultra and Hogan's TTTF Blend is really showing off this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[email protected] that looks really good


Your yard looks phenomenal. Kudos.


----------



## TommyTester

Spread 0.7 N and 0.5 K per 1000 thanks to Milo. Rain now comin' down.


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy

Jconnelly6b said:


> Mix of Black Beauty Ultra and Hogan's TTTF Blend is really showing off this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[email protected] that looks really good


I overseeded with Black Beauty Ultra last fall for the first time. Are you happy with it? It looks great. Do you have it in any shady spots?


----------



## Riverpilot

First mow of the year... clean-up mow. Grass is greened up, but lots of thinning/bare spots. May look into over-seeding this fall.


----------



## Butter

I mowed.
We're having a wonderful spring!


----------



## GoPre

I'm going to mow tonight in anticipation for my first Tenacity app this weekend. I am going to wait until Saturday to see how I am with the wind...might need to wait until Sunday.

I'm noticing more and more Triv patches. I'm a little nervous about what the Tenacity is going to expose. Lawn looks pretty good, even the Triv is a darker green than I am accustomed to.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Did my first app of PGR..... spring flush is beginning


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

GoPre said:


> I'm going to mow tonight in anticipation for my first Tenacity app this weekend. I am going to wait until Saturday to see how I am with the wind...might need to wait until Sunday.
> 
> I'm noticing more and more Triv patches. I'm a little nervous about what the Tenacity is going to expose. Lawn looks pretty good, even the Triv is a darker green than I am accustomed to.


Do you mind sharing pictures of what you come up with after the tenacity application?


----------



## GoPre

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> GoPre said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to mow tonight in anticipation for my first Tenacity app this weekend. I am going to wait until Saturday to see how I am with the wind...might need to wait until Sunday.
> 
> I'm noticing more and more Triv patches. I'm a little nervous about what the Tenacity is going to expose. Lawn looks pretty good, even the Triv is a darker green than I am accustomed to.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mind sharing pictures of what you come up with after the tenacity application?
Click to expand...

No problem!


----------



## GoPre

Got my mow in, as I said I'm a little alarmed with the amount of Triv. Sours the mood pretty quickly.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

This is what I have in the back yard. Total eye sore. Poa Triv, Bentgrass and Poa A. I'm going to nuke the hell out of all those light spots and the entire strip on the right hand side of the picture. The hell strip leading up to the playground will be nuked and renovated and along the flowerbed. There are other patches that will be destroyed with glyphosate and seeded. The rest of the grass is great and I'm going to overseed that instead of killing everything.


----------



## Muddysneakers77

Today I aerated...put some Mag-I-cal down, starter fertilizer, overseeded with some Champion HQ PRG and top dressed with some peatmoss....and I'm typing this from my bed and my back is killing me!!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

My tenacity and scalp spots are almost gone from lowering it 3 inches in 2 weeks.

Beds and edging.

New blower.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Blueberry monostand is looking good @HoosierLawnGnome. :thumbsup:


----------



## arrigetch peaks

After a weekend of raking, mower tune up, cleaning, and pruning I was looking forward to this weekend to obtain soil samples. I looked out the window this morning and we had 5" of snow, so I shoveled the driveway.


----------



## TommyTester

Added an Eley Hose Reel.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zOOrfZQqEzg[/media]


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy

First cut of the season. Quite happy with it. Some dead spots and thin spots but such is life.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

Jconnelly6b said:


> Mix of Black Beauty Ultra and Hogan's TTTF Blend is really showing off this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[email protected] that looks really good


Ahh a fellow cub cadet man, as well as a fan of Johnathan Green...hell yeah. Lawn looks good dude.


----------



## LawnCreepsLtd

https://youtu.be/osBCI65T1WU


----------



## Jconnelly6b

LawnCreepsLtd said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mix of Black Beauty Ultra and Hogan's TTTF Blend is really showing off this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @[email protected] that looks really good
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh a fellow cub cadet man, as well as a fan of Johnathan Green...hell yeah. Lawn looks good dude.
Click to expand...

Thank you!! I love my Cubs, they are really nice machines.


----------



## Killsocket

Woke up early and got to it. Today is the kick off to my season!

.27 oz/1000 of Prodiamine
3 oz/1000 RGS
.5 lbs/1000 Urea. If my math is right, that is .23 lbs N/1000.

Watering it all in now and enjoying the morning!


----------



## Alpine

Spot sprayed CCO on a few areas of hairy bittercress - they always seem to pop up this time of year. Although much fewer than last year. Then I dropped the monthly application of SOP - 2 lb/K. I used the Scott's Wizz - new toy I picked up. I was surprised at how well it worked - I love it.


----------



## Riverpilot

Edged my lawn. I always forgot to do this before I put down pre-m, but... one reason why I do split.

Thinking about changing a few nozzles on my irrigation for better coverage.


----------



## Tsmith

Sprayed annua patches on Tuesday with Glyphosate and finally seeing some yellowing. I plan on digging the smaller patches out but others I'll just scalp and just hope dont come back.


----------



## Rp9110

Sprayed my first app of tenacity this spring. Noticing some weeds coming in strong (probably from fall nitrogen blitz).


----------



## GoPre

Layed some sand and topsoil on a low trench. Sprayed Tenacity at 4oz/acre, and Bayer weed control at 3oz/M. Scared to death of how bad a decent lawn is going to light up.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

@NorthJerseyLawnGuy yes I seeded the BB Ultra in shady areas as well. To be honest I don't think it has done so well. I overseeded those areas again heavily last fall with Hogans TTTF blend.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Jconnelly6b said:


> @NorthJerseyLawnGuy yes I seeded the BB Ultra in shady areas as well. To be honest I don't think it has done so well. I overseeded those areas again heavily last fall with Hogans TTTF blend.


I have a question for you.....I overseeded a couple yrs ago with the Hogan tttf blend but now I'd like to introduce more kbg. Do you recommend a good cultivator to go along with the blend? It's full sun.....I should have went with higher % of kbg so it would fill in some bare spots.


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed yesterday, but today, encouragated guests to take their shoes off


----------



## NJ-lawn

Looks great!


----------



## Tsmith

Finally took the ride to pickup OceanGro today with another trip coming later in the week.

I called the Garden Center before taking the 40 min ride to make sure they had enough stock saying I wanted 20 bags and after checking they said they had plenty...get down there and they had 23 bags, go figure. They always ask what I use it for and always surprised when I tell them it's just for my lawn.

Will be dropping first app tomorrow after cutting.

Happy Easter!


----------



## kds

Mentally preparing myself to start a dangerous spring overseed tomorrow. All in the front yard but also partitioned off a portion of the back yard as I'm having some issues with erosion from the dogs.


----------



## Chris LI

Tested out my new Fiskars weeder after dinner. I'm behind the 8 ball right now with mowing. Check out my journal for details.


----------



## kds

Chris LI said:


> Tested out my new Fiskars weeder after dinner. I'm behind the 8 ball right now with mowing. Check out my journal for details.


I just came across this on Amazon today and was going to ask TLF for a review, nice!


----------



## lobitz68

"Dethatched" the yard with one of those electric numbers on the highest setting (just trying to get some air in there), gave it a trim to clean up a little, put down some N and applied humic and prodiamine. Supposed to rain all day tomorrow.... Nice to finally get back into the yard.


----------



## rockinmylawn

First cut of the year.
Much later than past years - about 20 days late.
Grass wasn't waking up this year.
Lots of strangeness in my lawn this year. 
Tall weed like grasses (too many to try & id) standing head & shoulders above sleeping lawn.

So after the cut -laid down some 10-10-10 Fert @ 0.75lbs/K of N or 55lbs worth.
Set the sprinklers on to get it watered in.

Hoping the weeds will get crowded out once the grass wakes up.
Sun shone on the freshly mowed grass - there's hope @ the end of my tunnel....


----------



## Chris LI

kds said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tested out my new Fiskars weeder after dinner. I'm behind the 8 ball right now with mowing. Check out my journal for details.
> 
> 
> 
> I just came across this on Amazon today and was going to ask TLF for a review, nice!
Click to expand...

One thing to note, since the weeder tends to get all of the roots, it takes a bit of soil with it. I'll have to add some back in, in several places.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Sprayed my 2nd app of Tenacity to hopefully get these weed grasses under control. My back yard is taken over with what i believe to be Poa Triv but i'm not entirely sure. There is definitely some Poa Annua but others are not seeding and look different, but I cant find any stolons so i am at a loss. With the folded vernation i dont know what else it could be....its definitely whitening the grass from the first app so i figure ill do 2-3 follow up half dose(2oz/acre) apps to see if i can if not entirely kill it at least severely push it back. It seriously is probably 25% of my back yard now and only popped up when i started mowing low last season.

We are planning on probably getting a paver area put in our back yard later this spring which will mean a lot of foot traffic and possibly mini bobcat diggers coming through my back yard so this is more of an experiment because I have enough tenacity to last me 5 life times with 1 bottle anyways.

So i threw down 10# of Rye seed, .75N of fert, sprayed the 2nd app of Tenacity, and dethatched with the electric dethatcher i got for Christmas. The plan at this point is to just get at least a bunch of grass growing so my kids have somewhere to play that isnt a mud pit for the spring/summer, and if things dont pan out ill nuke it come August and reseed with the Bewitched i bought from Pete. Thankfully its only 1k sqft so it should be pretty straight forward.


----------



## steven harnois

After church yesterday gave the lawn a quick mow and blow then hit it with an application of 1.25oz/m T-zone and 1.5oz/m ppz 14.8 to address some weed pressure I noticed and to also get ahead of the curve on dollar spot and brown patch.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Had a few spots with Red thread. I spot spread those areas with left over Disease X I had from last year. Rain has been relentless


----------



## Ecubed

kds said:


> Chris LI said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tested out my new Fiskars weeder after dinner. I'm behind the 8 ball right now with mowing. Check out my journal for details.
> 
> 
> 
> I just came across this on Amazon today and was going to ask TLF for a review, nice!
Click to expand...

I have one, absolutely love it. Can get pretty precise with the claw to tackle dandelions. Can feel them pop right out effortlessly.


----------



## rob13psu

Dropped elemental sulfur on the front lawn. 3lb/M.


----------



## kds

Crossing my fingers 🤞 for an unusually wet and cool summer to make a successful spring overseed to repair some damage. I didn't get the sprinklers set up tonight because I was running out of daylight but I'm hoping to get it done some night after work this week.


----------



## Drew1527

Got a mow in last Monday night. Yards coming in thick for only being 6mos. Did a Fall and spring application of milorganite and then pre-emergent which I don't think did too much.


----------



## mribbens

Mowed down to 2.25, and added 30 bags of mulch to beds after edging, transplanting turning over all beds, exhausted.


----------



## Tsmith

Sharpened blades on the Timemaster, edged, cut, dropped the first OceanGro app of the season and ran Irrigation

I can get so much done when work isn't in the way


----------



## Zak2883

Cut and then dethatched with a power dethatcher. Bagged everything and then spread 40lb. Of urea over 20k sq. Ft. . Trying to darken the lawn. Just moved here and I don't think the previous owner did anything. I'm a novice but would like to become much more in depth. Tonight I plan on sharpening blades, replacing belts and doing an oil change on my mower.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@mribbens Great looking lawn and landscape.


----------



## Alex1389

mribbens said:


> Mowed down to 2.25, and added 30 bags of mulch to beds after edging, transplanting turning over all beds, exhausted.


Looks great!! How's that TimeMaster deck holding up?


----------



## mribbens

Alex1389 said:


> mribbens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed down to 2.25, and added 30 bags of mulch to beds after edging, transplanting turning over all beds, exhausted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!! How's that TimeMaster deck holding up?
Click to expand...

Pretty good, I tried EZ Mow spray for the 1st mow, and it worked ok. Here is a picture of the deck right after that first mow, not bad. I cleaned it up and tried PB Blaster for the 2nd mow, I did not take a picture but the deck was much cleaner. My next trial will be with Mow Deck, so we will see how it does.


----------



## mribbens

SNOWBOB11 said:


> @mribbens Great looking lawn and landscape.


Thanks!


----------



## NorthJerseyLawnGuy

Jconnelly6b said:


> @NorthJerseyLawnGuy yes I seeded the BB Ultra in shady areas as well. To be honest I don't think it has done so well. I overseeded those areas again heavily last fall with Hogans TTTF blend.


And you're happier with that?


----------



## O_Poole

Applied SpeedZone and Turf Formula..


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Applied Eagle fungicide that I had left and finished off the rest of the lawn with propiconazole, to address the small outbreaks of red thread that is popping up from all the rain.

Applied triplet to address the broad leaf and clover weeds


----------



## IaHawk

Got my first mow in at 2.5 in, felt great getting back out in the yard.


----------



## Alex1389

O_Poole said:


> Applied SpeedZone and Turf Formula..


I'm just gonna take down all my lawn pics now. :shock:


----------



## Thenenk

Wednesday night Mow, applied Milorganite and Humic. Raised HOC tonight and took barely any off the top.

Hoping this fert will get me to my Desired HOC.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Sprayed kelp 4 less extreme blend. Grass has really greened up and started to grow in the last week.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

NorthJerseyLawnGuy said:


> Jconnelly6b said:
> 
> 
> 
> @NorthJerseyLawnGuy yes I seeded the BB Ultra in shady areas as well. To be honest I don't think it has done so well. I overseeded those areas again heavily last fall with Hogans TTTF blend.
> 
> 
> 
> And you're happier with that?
Click to expand...

Absolutely. It's a much higher quality seed blend for only $15 more when you work out the cost of 50 lb vs. 40 lb bag.


----------



## TommyTester

Mulched today. 2018 lawn renu worked! Thanks TLF!


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

Plucked my first piece of poa annua and threw it asunder.


----------



## Riverpilot

Mowed and trimmed the lawn. Tomorrow I'll be spraying kelp, baby shampoo, etc...


----------



## Mr McTurf

First mow of the season.


----------



## Powhatan

^ :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TommyTester

@Mr McTurf

First mow here too (before a cold wet week ahead). Lakeville MN.


----------



## Thenenk

Mr McTurf said:


> First mow of the season.


Looking like a great start for the season!


----------



## ronjon84790

Used the scarified attachment to stand up the seed heads. Mowed at 5/8.


----------



## g-man

I finally managed to mow. All the rain this week made it impossible. Apparently it starts raining tomorrow again until next week.










Edit: still no nitrogen this year.


----------



## ronjon84790

g-man said:


> I finally managed to mow. All the rain this week made it impossible. Apparently it starts raining tomorrow again until next week.


Looking great!


----------



## iowa jim

g-man said:


> I finally managed to mow. All the rain this week made it impossible. Apparently it starts raining tomorrow again until next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: still no nitrogen this year.


g-man: Are you using feature yet or do you wait until the spring flush is over with?


----------



## g-man

@iowa jim not yet. I go by visual. If it starts to fade the color, then I will apply it. I also know that pgr will make it darker green.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@g-man That is ridiculously thick. You should win LOTM this month. Looks outstanding. :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11

Cut the grass.


----------



## KevCarter

j4c11 said:


> Cut the grass.


WOW, seldom do I see a lawn that looks so perfect, extremely impressive!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Mowed my weeds. Maybe I'll start something this fall.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Busy Saturday: 
-First mow of the year and edged

-Application of 6.9 fl oz per 1M of dylox to kill off grubs and crane flies/Larvae

3rd spoon feeding of 18-24-12 Lesco Start Fert @ 1lb per 1M with Scott's Wizz


----------



## pennstater2005

Renovation from nearly two years ago is looking dark green!


----------



## NJ-lawn

^^^^^. Wow you both have great color and density!


----------



## Tsmith

finally got off the couch around 4:30 today and decided to edge and cut the lawn even though it was still a little wet from yesterday's crazy rain...I wanted to spray more annua but couldn't due to the crazy wind which made blowing out the edge more eventful than usual


----------



## Chris LI

Tsmith said:


> finally got off the couch around 4:30 today and decided to edge and cut the lawn even though it was still a little wet from yesterday's crazy rain...I wanted to spray more annua but couldn't due to the crazy wind which made blowing out the edge more eventful than usual


Similar day for me...I did a little housework, while the lawn was drying out (minus the edging). My journal has the details.

@Scagfreedom48z+
@pennstater2005 
Nice color, gents!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Chris LI said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally got off the couch around 4:30 today and decided to edge and cut the lawn even though it was still a little wet from yesterday's crazy rain...I wanted to spray more annua but couldn't due to the crazy wind which made blowing out the edge more eventful than usual
> 
> 
> 
> Similar day for me...I did a little housework, while the lawn was drying out (minus the edging). My journal has the details.
> 
> @Scagfreedom48z+
> @pennstater2005
> Nice color, gents!
Click to expand...

Thanks Guys. Just finished the back before another bout of rain comes in. Relentless rain


----------



## mribbens

j4c11 said:


> Cut the grass.


Spectacular!!! Looks amazing


----------



## Tsmith

Picked up another 20 bags of OceanGro while it's still on sale and stopped at true value to pickup the two bags of Magical I ordered one of which will be going down this week

Sprayed more annua with glyphosate since the first round went so well. Dealing with brown spots now obviously but at least it's not seeding anymore, just have to hope it doesn't come back next year now.

The 18v Ryobi backpack sprayer I purchased last year is working really well and finally getting some use.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Installed new gator blades. Put down 12 lbs per 1000 of 8-0-1 corn Gluten.. installed new check mate striping kit... Started dominating my neighbourhood....


----------



## MarkAguglia

Enjoyed the mow. Nothing special or anything just mowed.


----------



## g-man

@MarkAguglia winter damage this year looks minimal if any. :thumbup:


----------



## MarkAguglia

g-man said:


> @MarkAguglia winter damage this year looks minimal if any. :thumbup:


You sir, have an amazing memory! Had some damage, but not nearly as bad!! Between the N-Ext products and starter fertilizer I'm off to a good start this season.

This was this year's in comparison, taken a couple weeks ago:


----------



## BXMurphy

Cut Northern Mix lawn to 2 inches yesterday. Today applied 4 tablespoons FAS (ferrous ammonium sulfate) and 1.15 oz. PGR (T-NEX plant growth regulator) in 2 gallons of water for 2,500 SF of lawn. Spread 40 lbs. 4-3-0 Bay State Fertilizer (Milorganite). Fertilized arborvitae and blueberries with Holly-Tone 4-3-4 all at 55° F. Light rain sprinkles 4 hrs. afterwards. Pruned raspberries. Brought out hose reel box. Expect 38° at 4:00 a.m. Nice lawn day!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

BXMurphy said:


> Cut Northern Mix lawn to 2 inches yesterday. Today applied 4 tablespoons FAS (ferrous ammonium sulfate) and 1.15 oz. PGR (T-NEX plant growth regulator) in 2 gallons of water for 2,500 SF of lawn. Spread 40 lbs. 4-3-0 Bay State Fertilizer (Milorganite). Fertilized arborvitae and blueberries with Holly-Tone 4-3-4 all at 55° F. Light rain sprinkles 4 hrs. afterwards. Pruned raspberries. Brought out hose reel box. Expect 38° at 4:00 a.m. Nice lawn day!


I'm a New Englander as well and trying out FEature and Tnex for the first time this year. Would you be able to post before and after pics of your color change from the application?


----------



## mribbens

Double cut with the Fiskars and put down T-Nex, @ .33 oz/M, hoping to see the benefits from this as I am cutting every 3 days taking .5-.75 off each time. HOC is 2.25 here, we got around 2.5 inches of snow on Saturday, but by noon Sunday everything was melted. We are forecasted to get 2-3 inches of rain in the next 72 hours, quite a swing back and forth with this Upper Midwest weather.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

mribbens said:


> Double cut with the Fiskars and put down T-Nex, @ .33 oz/M, hoping to see the benefits from this as I am cutting every 3 days taking .5-.75 off each time. HOC is 2.25 here, we got around 2.5 inches of snow on Saturday, but by noon Sunday everything was melted. We are forecasted to get 2-3 inches of rain in the next 72 hours, quite a swing back and forth with this Upper Midwest weather.


Great color!


----------



## Riverpilot

Watched over 3" of rain come down in the last 48 hours. Expecting another 2-4" in the next two days.
This showed a couple more areas I need to shampoo, and several areas I need to level out, with either topsoil and/or sand. Perhaps a combination of sand and topsoil.

Also think I'm going to overseed with a Hogans blend of TTF and KBG elite this fall.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Watched the snow from the snow storm we got Saturday melt and then I went out and dethatched again. I got 2.5 more bags out for a total of 8.5 now. Lawn looked much better.

So I decided to throw some 32-0-10 fert down and water it in. We will be getting a bit of rain each day this week too so the grass should pop out of the ground.


----------



## Killsocket

First mow of my season. 9 days after .23 lbs N of Urea and 3 oz RGS. By no means perfect, but I'm happy so far. Plenty work to go. Kind of crummy pictures, but quick ones I took tonight.


----------



## g-man

@Killsocket random question. Is that a car parked in the backyard in a platform 2 houses down? How they managed to get it up there?


----------



## Killsocket

g-man said:


> @Killsocket random question. Is that a car parked in the backyard in a platform 2 houses down? How they managed to get it up there?


Yes it is. Good question. I have a similar picture from September 1st that doesn't have the car there. It was just there one day and missed out on how they did it. You know, I looked at that car all winter and spring and never once thought how they got it there. :lol: 
I'm not a big car enthusiast and you may can tell, but it looks like an El Camino or similar.

Here's a close up!


----------



## BXMurphy

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> BXMurphy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut Northern Mix lawn to 2 inches yesterday. Today applied 4 tablespoons FAS (ferrous ammonium sulfate) and 1.15 oz. PGR (T-NEX plant growth regulator) in 2 gallons of water for 2,500 SF of lawn. Spread 40 lbs. 4-3-0 Bay State Fertilizer (Milorganite). Fertilized arborvitae and blueberries with Holly-Tone 4-3-4 all at 55° F. Light rain sprinkles 4 hrs. afterwards. Pruned raspberries. Brought out hose reel box. Expect 38° at 4:00 a.m. Nice lawn day!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a New Englander as well and trying out FEature and Tnex for the first time this year. Would you be able to post before and after pics of your color change from the application?
Click to expand...

That would be a good idea if... my schedule would allow it. I have been wanting to post before and after since I found TLF and applied what I learned. THAT contrast is AMAZING!

I went from a lawn that looked our grandmother's lawn to something bordering on a work of art! Same grass... no extra seeding... just proper care and proper application of fertilizer and weed management.

Now I think I am ready for a lawn renovation just to get all the grass the same mix of species and cultivars... just because I can! 

Murph


----------



## MassHole

BXMurphy said:


> Cut Northern Mix lawn to 2 inches yesterday. Today applied 4 tablespoons FAS (ferrous ammonium sulfate) and 1.15 oz. PGR (T-NEX plant growth regulator) in 2 gallons of water for 2,500 SF of lawn. Spread 40 lbs. 4-3-0 Bay State Fertilizer (Milorganite). Fertilized arborvitae and blueberries with Holly-Tone 4-3-4 all at 55° F. Light rain sprinkles 4 hrs. afterwards. Pruned raspberries. Brought out hose reel box. Expect 38° at 4:00 a.m. Nice lawn day!


Western Mass guy here. Why are you using the PGR?


----------



## BXMurphy

I am told by smarter minds than mine that it slows growth rate, increases root mass and color, and thickens turf. I just do what I am told.


----------



## Drew1527

Started tearing into this to see what it needs to get all cleaned up.


----------



## GoPre

g-man said:


> @Killsocket random question. Is that a car parked in the backyard in a platform 2 houses down? How they managed to get it up there?


Very carefully...


----------



## Pete1313

Was able to squeeze in a mow after work between all the rain northern IL is receiving.


----------



## Chris LI

Pete1313 said:


> Was able to squeeze in a mow after work between all the rain northern IL is receiving.


WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## mribbens

Pete1313 said:


> Was able to squeeze in a mow after work between all the rain northern IL is receiving.


That looks amazing and I am impressed, this rain has been relentless since Monday, let's hope the PGR I put down on Sunday is doing it's job once the sun comes back.


----------



## Pete1313

@Chris LI, thanks!



mribbens said:


> That looks amazing and I am impressed, this rain has been relentless since Monday, let's hope the PGR I put down on Sunday is doing it's job once the sun comes back.


Thanks! I was on vacation all last week and luckily didn't witness the 4" of snow last Saturday. Before that it was fairly dry, but since, it has been really wet and no sun. Yesterday's mow was the first mow in 11 days and 10 days since I applied primo. I had to raise the HOC 3/8" but the primo did its job. Lots more rain today. I'll let it dry out a bit and mow again on Sunday before more forecasted rain next week.


----------



## mribbens

Pete1313 said:


> mribbens said:
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing and I am impressed, this rain has been relentless since Monday, let's hope the PGR I put down on Sunday is doing it's job once the sun comes back.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was on vacation all last week and luckily didn't witness the 4" of snow last Saturday. Before that it was fairly dry, but since, it has been really wet and no sun. Yesterday's mow was the first mow in 11 days and 10 days since I applied primo. I had to raise the HOC 3/8" but the primo did its job. Lots more rain today. I'll let it dry out a bit and mow again on Sunday before more forecasted rain next week.
Click to expand...

The snow was gone at my place by noon, but this rain, over 2 inches for me, is a real downer. I will say where I applied T-Nex, the lawn still looks freshly cut and very little growth, but we haven't had any sun for 4 days, I would think this weekend, 3 days of possible sun, things could take off! I won't be able to cut until Sunday afternoon, but that would be only 7 days since PGR, should be ok.


----------



## Pete1313

@mribbens, just over 2" as well this week plus whatever we got today. Looking forward to seeing the sun this weekend!


----------



## Thenenk

Here's a shot of the backyard (mix of perennial rye and shade varieties) prepping for tomorrow's delivery 6 yards of hemlock bark and 3 yards of decomposed granite.

Previous homeowner left a very thin layer of mulch on top of ground cloth, so it's time to put down a legit layer of mulch. Recycled any mulch with weeds (as well as the sod from cleaning these edges up) into the bottom of these planters that will be topped with bagged soil and take tomatoes in a week or two.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Spent 2 hours outside, gave the lawn a nice mow after the 5 inches of rain we had the past few days. Got the trim all done, and put down the 2nd milo application of the year. Just before the deluge, I had finished planting my 10lb bucket of seed. Im seeing solid growth in some of my barespots, but its 99% bluegrass at this point. My test planter has some bermuda poking through, but with temps struggling to hit 60 I know bermuda is going to struggle for awhile. Those few days in the 80s were great for growth, but the past week has not been.

I will say, Im learning a lot from this spring seeding. I understand now why fall is the optimum time. Spring growth can be done, and its fun seeing life coming up from the ground, but spring's up/down cycles just make everything painstakingly slow. Thats why I wanted to do this though, to learn and see what happens!

Tomorrow Ill be planting my new giant sunflower seeds to grow along side the porch for fall decoration, and spot spraying some weeds to prep the ground for my next seeding session on the side of the house


----------



## Killsocket

Threw out .23lb N/1000 of 46-0-0 two weeks after last time. Plan is to spoon feed every other week at these lower rates in spring. 
Will spray some N-Ext this weekend or early next week. Plan to use 10-0-2 Lawn Food in about a week or week and a half.


----------



## boltfanindenver

When I get home from work today (hopefully to my 10lb bag of custom mix seed from seedsuperstore waiting on the porch) I'll be doing final prep (removing debris the dogs have surely placed there, setting up temp fencing around it to keep said dogs away from it) of the large dead spots im going to do some spring seeding on tomorrow morning. 
Also trying to find a plumber to come help me out. Want to install sprinklers in the back yard, but after testing my source yesterday I have good pressure at 60psi, but my flow rate is awful at 3GPS and change. So I need to find a solution for that.


----------



## zeus201

GM1000 got replaced today


----------



## Pete1313

Took some batting practice on it


----------



## Shindoman

zeus201 said:


> GM1000 got replaced today


Those Baroness look sweet. A fine choice!


----------



## Rp9110

Dropped a bag of Sta Green Rapid gypsum. Expecting rain tomorrow to water it in.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

That dark blue tint looks so good doesn't it?! Good as dead. Dropped glyphosate around the playground to kill off 1,200 sqft. The 12 yards of playground would chips are ready to get dropped in.
Hoping for 1 more app to complete the kill. This was good practice for the Reno! I have to say it was quite gratifying to kill off that bentgrass , Poa triv and Poa A around the playground parameter.


----------



## BarakaRS

Light Raking
Milorganite 12#/1000 .75#N
Scott's Disease Ex 4#/1000 (Curative rate for possible Leaf Spot)
Propiconazole 1 oz/1000
RGS 3 oz/1000
Air8 9 oz/1000
Microgreen 0-0-2 6 oz/1000

Sprayed Weeds

5/4/19


----------



## Wlodyd

Similar day to @BarakaRS

-Carbon X (3lb / M)
-Granular Azoxystrobin (3lb / M)
-MicroGreen 0-0-2 (6 oz / M)
-Humic12 (6 oz / M)

Gonna get down some PPZ down next week with some Air8 and another flight dose of RGS.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Just some good old striping... have been cutting at 2" this year, down from 3.5" last year, so the grass is a little stressed...


----------



## Tsmith

Spent a few hours in the yard yesterday, raked the dead annua spots that I glyphed, pulled weeds out of the beds, cut and bagged twice, edged, and dropped the second OceanGro app of the season before some nice rain on this Sunday morning.


----------



## BarakaRS

Reel mowed at 3". Pretty sure I only cut the tops off of all weeds.  The lawn is barely growing yet. So. Many. Cold. Days.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

BarakaRS said:


> Reel mowed at 3". Pretty sure I only cut the tops off of all weeds.  The lawn is barely growing yet. So. Many. Cold. Days.


How are you cutting at 3 in with a reel? Modify or large rollers??


----------



## rockinmylawn

Friday: 0.60N/K of 10-0-20
Saturday morning: 2nd of 2 split apps @ 0.30 oz/K of Prodiamine 65 WDG


----------



## TommyTester

Learning to mow like a pro. The best part about a riding lawnmower ... no footprints!


----------



## Rule11

Mowed and BBQ


----------



## rob13psu

Mowed and did some landscape work.


----------



## pennstater2005

Spot sprayed Tenacity. 8 gallons worth.


----------



## jingobah

I put down Barricade about a month ago & haven't done anything since then. Sprayed a few dandelions here & there but, the rain has just been relentless here in NY. Haven't had to mow yet with cooler than normal temps. Just been letting the grass green up on its own. Wanted to put down my first firt app of Ringer this weekend but it's been a washout. Will try during the week to get that down.


----------



## Pete1313

Edge, trim, mow, blow. Sulfur @ 2.5lbs/M. Moved some plugs into some bare spots... pic reminds me that I need to shoot some more stain on the fence.


----------



## Chris LI

rob13psu said:


> Mowed and did some landscape work.


How did you have sun today? I know that you're in the general area of Buffalo (which is far away from me), but it rained here all day (.98" worth). Good for you!


----------



## BarakaRS

HoosierLawnGnome said:


> BarakaRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reel mowed at 3". Pretty sure I only cut the tops off of all weeds.  The lawn is barely growing yet. So. Many. Cold. Days.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting at 3 in with a reel? Modify or large rollers??
Click to expand...

Sorry I should have been more clear. It's a push powered reel mower. Nothing fancy like a Swardman or the like. It's a Fiskars Reel Mower that you can adjust from 1" to 4" hoc.

Works pretty well though for what it is.


----------



## Chris LI

BarakaRS said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarakaRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reel mowed at 3". Pretty sure I only cut the tops off of all weeds.  The lawn is barely growing yet. So. Many. Cold. Days.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting at 3 in with a reel? Modify or large rollers??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I should have been more clear. It's a push powered reel mower. Nothing fancy like a Swardman or the like. It's a Fiskars Reel Mower that you can adjust from 1" to 4" hoc.
> 
> Works pretty well though for what it is.
Click to expand...

Would you please offer your opinion on the Fiskars at 3"? Some of us are unable to go "reel low" due to unevenness, trees, sticks, etc., but are interested in reel mower benefits @2"+. Thanks


----------



## rob13psu

Chris LI said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed and did some landscape work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you have sun today? I know that your in the general area of Buffalo (which is far away from me), but it rained here all day (.98" worth). Good for you!
Click to expand...

So I kept checking the radar and it stayed about 60 miles to our south near Jamestown and to our east. I'm glad because it's been super rainy this spring!


----------



## ronjon84790

Got in a quick mow before work. Wanted to let it grow out and cut over an 1" but I just wanted to mow. I think the under an 1" addiction is too strong and looks too good  Ended up cutting at 3/4".


----------



## Pete1313

@ronjon84790, beautiful! Agreed, the under 1" addiction is strong!


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @Pete1313


----------



## iowa jim

No disrespect, but i guess its not my cup of tea i think it looks nice, but with the low mowing stuff that goes on here your striping is a little weak and the color would be much better to if it was at least cut at 2" or up. pgr helps I'm sure and iron apps as well. I wish i could get my lines to look as straight as yours. I know I'm in the minority here, but your lawn could go from great to freaking awesome if it had a little more HOC.


----------



## Confederate Lawn

I moved about 45 St. Augustine plugs from my back yard to my front yard. I have a lot of brown patches with a lot of weeds... trying to fill some stuff in after overseeding a little less than a month ago. Long road ahead of me but I guess you have to start somewhere


----------



## wizardstephen

I finally got to test out my Toro Striping Kit my fiance got me for Christmas. I loved my first run of it.


----------



## rob13psu

iowa jim said:


> No disrespect, but i guess its not my cup of tea i think it looks nice, but with the low mowing stuff that goes on here your striping is a little weak and the color would be much better to if it was at least cut at 2" or up. pgr helps I'm sure and iron apps as well. I wish i could get my lines to look as straight as yours. I know I'm in the minority here, but your lawn could go from great to freaking awesome if it had a little more HOC.


I think the sun angle might have something to do with it. Looks like the sun is to his left and not behind him, so you don't get the pronounced stripes. I could be wrong though.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome

BarakaRS said:


> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BarakaRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reel mowed at 3". Pretty sure I only cut the tops off of all weeds.  The lawn is barely growing yet. So. Many. Cold. Days.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting at 3 in with a reel? Modify or large rollers??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I should have been more clear. It's a push powered reel mower. Nothing fancy like a Swardman or the like. It's a Fiskars Reel Mower that you can adjust from 1" to 4" hoc.
> 
> Works pretty well though for what it is.
Click to expand...

Ah I see.

I had a fiskars stay sharp. I didnt feel like it cut well that high. Missed a lot of blades.


----------



## ronjon84790

iowa jim said:


> No disrespect, but i guess its not my cup of tea i think it looks nice, but with the low mowing stuff that goes on here your striping is a little weak and the color would be much better to if it was at least cut at 2" or up. pgr helps I'm sure and iron apps as well. I wish i could get my lines to look as straight as yours. I know I'm in the minority here, but your lawn could go from great to freaking awesome if it had a little more HOC.


The pic taken today is in full sun. It is darker in person. My lawn only stays dark green early spring and fall; no matter what the height. I really love the low cut on the feet and have only been doing it since last fall.

Thanks for the compliment on the stripes. Its funny. Today I was thinking of how I can do better on keeping them straight 

This is a pic taken last August. Cut at 2 5/8". Pick your poison I guess.


----------



## SantiCazorla

First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.

HOC @0.875


----------



## BarakaRS

Chris LI said:


> BarakaRS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HoosierLawnGnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are you cutting at 3 in with a reel? Modify or large rollers??
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I should have been more clear. It's a push powered reel mower. Nothing fancy like a Swardman or the like. It's a Fiskars Reel Mower that you can adjust from 1" to 4" hoc.
> 
> Works pretty well though for what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you please offer your opinion on the Fiskars at 3"? Some of us are unable to go "reel low" due to unevenness, trees, sticks, etc., but are interested in reel mower benefits @2"+. Thanks
Click to expand...

Sure thing! I just purchased it and that was my first time using it. I'm training the grass back up after an overseed last fall. With the cold wet weather it's taking forever. Let me get some more time with it once my grass gets taller and I'll be sure to circle back to you. FWIW,@HoosierLawnGnome mentioned he didn't feel it cut well that high. I'll you know what happens for me. 😀


----------



## mribbens

SantiCazorla said:


> First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.
> 
> HOC @0.875


That is amazing!! I am putting down my liquid iron next week


----------



## SantiCazorla

mribbens said:


> SantiCazorla said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.
> 
> HOC @0.875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing!! I am putting down my liquid iron next week
Click to expand...

THanks @mribbens!

I went with the low dose of 1oz/M after reading on here about ppl turning their lawns black. Next app im going all in @2oz/M, for sure after see how well the grass responded.


----------



## Prospect

Burning the Single Double In


----------



## Prospect

wrong photo per caption
photo about 3 weeks ago


----------



## Killsocket

Just did 8 oz/1000 of 7-0-0 Greene Effect. I love the view from the street.


----------



## rec_n_crew3

Took a couple of months but the grass is pulling out of its winter mode


----------



## Bookworm

SantiCazorla said:


> First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.
> 
> HOC @0.875


Your stripes are killer.


----------



## MarkAguglia

Enjoyed a Monday mow.


Backyard was an overgrown swamp. Hasn't had a chance to dry out with all the rain we've gotten in WNY.


----------



## Chris LI

SantiCazorla said:


> mribbens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SantiCazorla said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.
> 
> HOC @0.875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing!! I am putting down my liquid iron next week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THanks @mribbens!
> 
> I went with the low dose of 1oz/M after reading on here about ppl turning their lawns black. Next app im going all in @2oz/M, for sure after see how well the grass responded.
Click to expand...

+1 on the FeATURE. I used the 1 oz. rate too, for the same reason, for my first time using it, which was on Friday. The color has popped a little more today with full sun, since it rained mostly from Friday afternoon until last night. I hope the foliar effect wasn't washed off too much from the rain. How long did it take for you to see results?


----------



## SantiCazorla

Chris LI said:


> SantiCazorla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mribbens said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing!! I am putting down my liquid iron next week
> 
> 
> 
> THanks @mribbens!
> 
> I went with the low dose of 1oz/M after reading on here about ppl turning their lawns black. Next app im going all in @2oz/M, for sure after see how well the grass responded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1 on the FeATURE. I used the 1 oz. rate too, for the same reason, for my first time using it, which was on Friday. The color has popped a little more today with full sun, since it rained mostly from Friday afternoon until last night. I hope the foliar effect wasn't washed off too much from the rain. How long did it take for you to see results?
Click to expand...

Same. Sprayed on Friday saw immediate results on Saturday but it really started to shine today with all the sun we had. I did mix 0.4oz/M of T-nex along with the Feature so that might have contributed to the increase in color... think i read that on here once.


----------



## GrassFarmer

Barely breaking the 1/3rd rule


----------



## Pete1313

@GrassFarmer, I need more pics of this grass back here! :nod: :thumbsup:


----------



## TommyTester

Killsocket said:


> Just did 8 oz/1000 of 7-0-0 Greene Effect. I love the view from the street.


 Looks great! I have some thinning near the street too ... not sure what to do about it.


----------



## Killsocket

TommyTester said:


> Killsocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just did 8 oz/1000 of 7-0-0 Greene Effect. I love the view from the street.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I have some thinning near the street too ... not sure what to do about it.
Click to expand...

Thanks. Winters on the curbs are kind of hell up around these parts, as you know!


----------



## Muddysneakers77

http://imgur.com/gallery/TrYA52u

ChampionGQ seed. On the 10th day, they sprouted and look very thick and green. Way more so than the hydroseed company grass I used last year.


----------



## mribbens

SantiCazorla said:


> mribbens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SantiCazorla said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.
> 
> HOC @0.875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is amazing!! I am putting down my liquid iron next week
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THanks @mribbens!
> 
> I went with the low dose of 1oz/M after reading on here about ppl turning their lawns black. Next app im going all in @2oz/M, for sure after see how well the grass responded.
Click to expand...

Ha! It was me last fall, I got heavy handed and hit some areas with a double dose, but it grew out of it.


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed after 10 (ten) days, after a period of low temperatures and a lot of rain. Oh, and I indoctrinated my daughter.


----------



## social port

@ales_gantar very nice. Grass looks great :thumbup:


----------



## jingobah

Finally put down my 1st application of Ringer Lawn Restore today, 1st time giving it a try. I haven't needed to mow yet this spring but I did a little trimming with the weed eater on some high spots. I got quite a few patches of clover sprouting that I didn't notice last year. Don't know if I should've sprayed them before I fertilized but, that's next on my list. Expecting more rain here in the coming days too.


----------



## Mike1Bravo

Did the following:

Mowed/Bagged @ 3 3/8" (Dealing w Poa)
Carbon-X @ 3lbs/1k. 
Scotts DiseaseEX @ 3lbs/1k. 
Scotts GrubEX @ 3lbs/1k. 
Watered it in at 30 mins per zone. 
Enjoyed a Land Shark(s).

This weekend I'll do MicroGreene + Air-8.


----------



## SantiCazorla

Welcome to TLF @jingobah! Nice to see more Islanders on here. Spraying after fertilizing is perfectly fine btw. What herbicide are you spraying for that clover?


----------



## jingobah

@SantiCazorla 
Hi, thank you. I was planning on just using the Ortho Weed B Gone for the clover that you attach to your hose...any other suggestions would be great!


----------



## SantiCazorla

jingobah said:


> @SantiCazorla
> Hi, thank you. I was planning on just using the Ortho Weed B Gone for the clover that you attach to your hose...any other suggestions would be great!


Since it's clover you're after https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/ortho-weed-b-gon-chickweed-clover-oxalis-killer-lawns-concentrate this would be a beter choice. Different active ingredient than WBG. They should have this in the hose end bottle too.


----------



## jingobah

@SantiCazorla 
Yes, I checked & they both have Triclopyr as the main active ingredient which is what I heard is best for clover.


----------



## Pete1313

SantiCazorla said:


> First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.
> 
> HOC @0.875


I just want to say your lawn has come a long way from where it was last summer. Awesome job! :thumbsup:

Before overseed Aug 30 2018


----------



## SantiCazorla

Pete1313 said:


> SantiCazorla said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.
> 
> HOC @0.875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to say your lawn has come a long way from where it was last summer. Awesome job! :thumbsup:
> 
> Before overseed Aug 30 2018
Click to expand...

This just made my day. Big thanks, @Pete1313!


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Just went out and took soil temps.

Around 47F. Still dormant! Come on spring flush! Grow grass grow!


----------



## iowa jim

Pete1313 said:


> SantiCazorla said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time using Feature and I'm loving it. Lawn has never looked this green.
> 
> HOC @0.875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to say your lawn has come a long way from where it was last summer. Awesome job! :thumbsup:
> 
> Before overseed Aug 30 2018
Click to expand...

Pete: at what rate did you apply? I have some coming Monday that i bought 5 bags at epesthero. It was the cheapest i could find at $88.45 and the shipping was free.


----------



## Pete1313

@iowa jim, that is @SantiCazorla's lawn. He mentioned earlier that he applied at 1oz/M



SantiCazorla said:


> I went with the low dose of 1oz/M after reading on here about ppl turning their lawns black. Next app im going all in @2oz/M, for sure after see how well the grass responded.


----------



## iowa jim

Pete1313 said:


> @iowa jim, that is @SantiCazorla's lawn. He mentioned earlier that he applied at 1oz/M
> 
> 
> 
> SantiCazorla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I went with the low dose of 1oz/M after reading on here about ppl turning their lawns black. Next app im going all in @2oz/M, for sure after see how well the grass responded.
Click to expand...

Thanks Pete , i read it wrong and should have known better because i know you you use the ferromic ac.


----------



## GrassFarmer

Here ya go Pete lol. Cold wet slow start this year.


----------



## ksturfguy

Looks great @GrassFarmer


----------



## Pete1313

Thanks for the pics @GrassFarmer. Looking good!


----------



## Stuofsci02

GrassFarmer said:


> Here ya go Pete lol. Cold wet slow start this year.


Amazing!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Mowed at 2.5"... love the dusk mow...


----------



## GMM

Decided I'm not interested in redefining beds every year, so I've begun putting in a stone edge. Also planted some hostas & coleus. It's been fine around the house, but I started in on a tree and it's been hell with all the roots


----------



## ctrav

GMM said:


> Decided I'm not interested in redefining beds every year, so I've begun putting in a stone edge. Also planted some hostas & coleus. It's been fine around the house, but I started in on a tree and it's been hell with all the roots


Nicely done on the edging...


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Learned that the soil test that I mailed on Tuesday arrived at Logan Labs today. Looking forward to getting soil test results next week!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Gave the front lawn a mow. Finally, a few days of sun and dry soil.


----------



## M32075

Cut front and back yard. Full rate of Milo in the front first of the season non in the backyard. Late fall fertilizer application really worked out well.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Aerated.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Wavey stripes before the rain..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Gave the front lawn a mow. Finally, a few days of sun and dry soil.


Looks great!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Stuofsci02 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the front lawn a mow. Finally, a few days of sun and dry soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
Click to expand...

Thank you. I'm going to be applying FEature and tnex soon


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Stuofsci02 said:


> Wavey stripes before the rain..


Liking the stripes! I've tried to get fancy and it didn't work so well lol. Great work!


----------



## The Walri

Fit in a mid-day mow between rain storms.


----------



## Killsocket

The Walri said:


> Fit in a mid-day mow between rain storms.


That is yummy.


----------



## Zak2883

Ordered a soil sample kit from MSU this morning. Also watered some seed I laid a few days ago.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gave the front lawn a mow. Finally, a few days of sun and dry soil.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. I'm going to be applying FEature and tnex soon
Click to expand...

I am putting down TNex on Sunday for the first time, weather permitting


----------



## TrialAndError

Trimmed, Mowed, Edged, and threw my first Fertilizer app of the season today, Carbon-X. Hopefully I got a good even spread, my Earthway 2600a was acting up. Kept clogging. Was going to spray Humic-12, RGS, Air-8, and MicroGreene today, but i'm exhausted. Out of shape from the long winter.


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed at 3/4. Sprayed PGR and FAS


----------



## Zak2883

Just a little trim. Yard has come a long way since winter. I purchased the house this past winter and the previous neighbor didn't do much to it.


----------



## Killsocket

Mowed my lawn at 2.75". This is the 4th day after the last mow. My neighbors mowed their lawn for the first time. Probably at 1". This is my view from my couch.


----------



## Togo

Gave the lawn a quick mow and then sprayed some weeds and fungus I have popping up.


----------



## Tommy26

Mowed and edged. Had some fun and laid down double fats today.


----------



## Wlodyd

Looks good @GMM!. I've been considering putting in a similar mowing strip for the same reasons. What stones you use?


----------



## GMM

Wlodyd said:


> Looks good GMM!. I've been considering putting in a similar mowing strip for the same reasons. What stones you use?


These, also snagged them on sale so it was a dirt cheap project. Mowed for the first time after installing them today, glided right over without fear of a tire dropping into the bed and I don't have to trim around them since I made them flush.

https://www.menards.com/main/building-materials/landscaping-materials/landscape-edgers/3-3-8-x-11-3-4-x-3-3-8-interloc-edger-block/1792495/p-1444441409195.htm


----------



## Rule11

Nothing today, but tomorrow will be first PGR app of the year. Poa Seed heads are hitting hard. Been cutting without catcher for the past 3 weeks. I am over fighting the Poa, I am jumping on the train

But took a couple azalea picks


----------



## trick

Mowed at 3.5


----------



## TommyTester

Power edged and mowed. Gotta love May mows.


----------



## M32075

Had a productive day. Changed the oil on my wife's traverse and my G6. Took out the yard furniture from the garage and sprayed a few weeds in the backyard. I need to come up with a game plan for the backyard. The zoysia cool season mix is not appealing at all.


----------



## SpiveyJr

Another rainy day so not much to do today. I did dump some bacon grease on a patch of pos annua. Results: TBD.


----------



## Mark102

Put down .5 N per 1K. Then 3oz RGS per 1K and followed it up with 6oz per 1k of Air8.


----------



## ctrav

Nothing today but I did go pick up this GM1000 to test drive. Seller is local to me and here are some details:

Asking price is $800
Starts on first pull
cuts paper with ease all the way across 
comes with grass basket and transport wheels which are in great shape















Feedback is appreciated...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

ctrav said:


> Nothing today but I did go pick up this GM1000 to test drive. Seller is local to me and here are some details:
> 
> Asking price is $800
> Starts on first pull
> cuts paper with ease all the way across
> comes with grass basket and transport wheels which are in great shape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback is appreciated...


Looks like a clean mower. If there's no issues offer him $500. See if he goes for it.


----------



## ctrav

@SNOWBOB11 $500 would certainly work better for my budget and confidence level. The seller is a super nice guy and comes across as a straight shooter. I don't want to offend him by going that low since his posted asking price was $900. The fact is this is a business transaction and two people should be able to find an acceptable price. Im excited about going down this road but better deals may be had in the off season...


----------



## SNOWBOB11

ctrav said:


> @SNOWBOB11 $500 would certainly work better for my budget and confidence level. The seller is a super nice guy and comes across as a straight shooter. I don't want to offend him by going that low since his posted asking price was $900. The fact is this is a business transaction and two people should be able to find an acceptable price. Im excited about going down this road but better deals may be had in the off season...


I understand what your saying about not wanting to offend him with a low offer but $900 seems a little high for a GM1000. At least from what I've seen some people on the forum get them for. I always feel you don't know if someone is willing to lower there asking price if you don't ask. If he's a straight shooter you be one too. Just say this is how much I'm willing to spend if you'd take that I can take it off your hands. If not all good. It also helps to have the cash in hand to show the seller you mean business. I'd think greens mowers are somewhat of a difficult sell so you'd think he'd at least be willing to listen to offers.


----------



## ctrav

SNOWBOB11 said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> 
> @SNOWBOB11 $500 would certainly work better for my budget and confidence level. The seller is a super nice guy and comes across as a straight shooter. I don't want to offend him by going that low since his posted asking price was $900. The fact is this is a business transaction and two people should be able to find an acceptable price. Im excited about going down this road but better deals may be had in the off season...
> 
> 
> 
> I understand what your saying about not wanting to offend him with a low offer but $900 seems a little high for a GM1000. At least from what I've seen some people on the forum get them for. I always feel you don't know if someone is willing to lower there asking price if you don't ask. If he's a straight shooter you be one too. Just say this is how much I'm willing to spend if you'd take that I can take it off your hands. If not all good. It also helps to have the cash in hand to show the seller you mean business. I'd think greens mowers are somewhat of a difficult sell so you'd think he'd at least be willing to listen to offers.
Click to expand...

All true buddy...


----------



## The Anti-Rebel

Found an old rain gauge without a hanger so I made one from a piece of pvc. Might paint it tomorrow to give it a more finished look.


----------



## FORT

Finally got a mow in after 9 days of rain!


----------



## Killsocket

9 ounces Humic12. 9 ounces Air-8. Looked like brownie batter with a caramel swirl in it. Thought I would have clogging issues for sure on the first 4K of lawn, but that Chapin spit it out like a champ.


----------



## jingobah

Can't do anything with my lawn, the rain here has been relentless, but the grass is finally getting tall enough to mow soon. Still not seeing too much difference from my 1st app of Ringer. Still gotta spray the clover spots too. Hopefully we get a break from this rain soon. Gonna sharpen my mower blade tomorrow for the upcoming weekend. Then a Memorial Day app of Milo to follow....


----------



## Tsmith

Glad I forced myself off the couch Saturday afternoon for a mow because it's literally been raining non stop since Saturday night.

Drive belt went on the Timemaster just as I was finishing so I fired up the HRX for the first time this spring and went over the lawn again. Good thing I have two mowers because the belt won't be here until later in the week and I'm sure I'll need to cut before then assuming the rain stops at some point.


----------



## kds

Looks really good @FORT!


----------



## FORT

kds said:


> Looks really good @FORT!


Thanks!


----------



## zeus201

Reel mowing action.


----------



## iowa jim

zeus201 said:


> Reel mowing action.


WOW!!!


----------



## lobitz68

TommyTester said:


> Power edged and mowed. Gotta love May mows.


This looks like my aunt and uncle's neighborhood... Have any neighbors named Al and Irene?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

iowa jim said:


> zeus201 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Reel mowing action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW!!!
Click to expand...

That's just not even normal lol. Epic turf!


----------



## ksturfguy

Mowed at 3.25" tonight.


----------



## TommyTester

lobitz68 said:


> This looks like my aunt and uncle's neighborhood... Have any neighbors named Al and Irene?


If they have moved in recently, perhaps, but I don't know any couples with those names. We've been here 34 years.


----------



## TommyTester

Mowed and planted the square foot garden. Tomatoes and cucs mainly.

Notables:
1. Eley reel on pole. Love it.
2. Acurite wireless Weather Station (they work GREAT).
3. A Grace Alley "No tangle flag" with a recently added USA Flag co. flag. The Grace Alley provided flag fell apart in less than a year.


----------



## Prospect

Put down 10 lbs of Anderson's Humic DG
25 lbs of 16-16-16 and 15 lbs of Ironite 
After a quick 5/8" mow
Burning in the Single Double Pattern


----------



## ksturfguy

That PRG stripes nicely!


----------



## g-man

@Prospect the landscaping give the stripes a nice background. It looks great.


----------



## GMM

Extended our single raised garden bed into a U. May extend it into a W later on.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Did some topdressing with screened loam. Need to do more today.

Seed will go down Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## g-man

Can you get tenacity in your area? That could turn into weed farm.


----------



## Thenenk

Converted four sprinkler heads to do drip hoses for my raised beds. Needed to raise these out of the ground for my decomposed granite I'm laying down surrounding the beds.


----------



## Thenenk

Also cut and edged last night the front lawn, trying to cut often and low for the early springtime before I let it get tall for summer.


----------



## RichS

Mowed and edged on Tuesday.

Sprayed azoxystrobin yesterday to treat red thread that's propagating. Propiconazole didn't seem to do much 2 weeks ago.

50 lbs. 25-0-10 and about 10 lbs. leftover urea to put about .8lb. N across the entire yard. First significant application of the year. I put off Milorg/micros until Labor Day to get down the remaining .2lbs, along with the 2nd split pre-emergent treatment.

I'm counting on that 0.9" of rain that's forecast over the next 3 days.


----------



## M32075

Cut and edged the front cut the back. Some red thread in the front will spray seranade this Saturday and hope for the best. I'm finished with Milo till the probably September. Had a guy come give me a estimate for a new driveway today there nuts with prices.


----------



## ctrav

M32075 said:


> Cut and edged the front cut the back. Some red thread in the front will spray seranade this Saturday and hope for the best. I'm finished with Milo till the probably September. Had a guy come give me a estimate for a new driveway today there nuts with prices.


Awesome color...


----------



## Killsocket

I blanket sprayer Round Up for Lawns. After a season and a half of battling all the weeds from 2017 to where I am today, I am thinking blanket spraying is overkill now. I do have spots and spots of weeds to go after but nothing that requires blanket spraying. Minus the what-appears-to-be-quackgrass patches (going to glypho that area soon), I am pleased my dandelion count is under 10 total for the year and everyone else is crazy bad.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

g-man said:


> Can you get tenacity in your area? That could turn into weed farm.


Ordered Tenacity last week from SeedWorld. Still hasn't shipped.

I have Killex and Weed B Gone and can hand pick anything they don't kill.

Once Tenacity shows up I'll do a couple apps and get everything else.


----------



## boltfanindenver

The seed I threw down 11 days ago started showing its tiny green heads today (the wide shot was from the day I put it down).

I sprayed down the whole yard with Hydretain (since I don't have sprinklers installed yet I need all the help I can get).

Have Air-8, micro Greene , RGS, and Greene start on the way along with a bag of carbon-x that all gets here tomorrow. I think if I throw it down tomorrow when it gets here it's still early enough to not make things angry for summer?

Have to seed the lawn in phases since I have dogs that need yard space, plus my wife refused to let me do it all at once anyway. Im only going to do some other small patches tomorrow, then do the big seeding job in the fall. I'm pretty sure a good chunk of the yard is already KBG so im hoping just feeding it, watering it, and mowing right will help start to fill some of that in.


----------



## FORT

Grilled some chicken while the boys rode bikes and chilled.


----------



## ctrav

FORT said:


> Grilled some chicken while the boys rode bikes and chilled.


Super nice...


----------



## M32075

FORT said:


> Grilled some chicken while the boys rode bikes and chilled.


Great pictures. Enjoy they grow up quick.


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Finished with the top dress.

3 cubic yards of screened loam spread out over 3000 sqft. Man am I sore.

I'll let it dry out overnight, rake it in more tomorrow morning, then water the crap out of it.


----------



## Darrell_KC

Got in a full mow and trim. Lawn is growing like crazy with all the rain from the past weeks. I mowed my lawn last Friday. In 7 days, the lawn grew so tall that you couldnt see my impact sprinker unless you were on top of it. Insane! Heavy seed heads as well, but its looking better now. I posted some new pics over in my Journal but here is mow results


----------



## JDgreen18

I took advantage of the nice weather and mowed my whole property. I also put down some N-Ext products I just got, Micro Greene and Green Effects in this section in the pic going down my driceway....its my first time trying these products so I'm curious as to how they perform.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Another day of rain. Was outside spraying 0.25#N/M and ~4 oz/M of MicroGreen at 5:45 this AM trying to be the rain.

Got 2/3 of the way through before my batter died.

Got the rest done this afternoon when work slowed.

Picked up a Stihl SR 200 for mosquito control.

The sun also came out for a bit.


----------



## Wlodyd

Major domination line!



Darrell_KC said:


> Got in a full mow and trim. Lawn is growing like crazy with all the rain from the past weeks. I mowed my lawn last Friday. In 7 days, the lawn grew so tall that you couldnt see my impact sprinker unless you were on top of it. Insane! Heavy seed heads as well, but its looking better now. I posted some new pics over in my Journal but here is mow results


----------



## bosox_5

Sun! Warmth! Mowing!


----------



## Darrell_KC

@bosox_5

Wow, well done sir! Beautiful lawn


----------



## Boberto

Bought my first spreader. Got the Scotts Turf Builder Pro EdgeGuard Deluxe off craigslist for $20
 Dropped soil samples off at the UofM-Extension to get the soil tested. Need to read up on what that stuff means.
 Cut my "grass" for the first time this year. So much to learn/do to get this yard into shape.


----------



## Killsocket

Boberto said:


> Bought my first spreader. Got the Scotts Turf Builder Pro EdgeGuard Deluxe off craigslist for $20
> Dropped soil samples off at the UofM-Extension to get the soil tested. Need to read up on what that stuff means.
> Cut my "grass" for the first time this year. So much to learn/do to get this yard into shape.


Take plenty of pictures through your progress. You'll be amazed where you are in a few months, next season, etc. I wish I had taken some more of what I started with. Hope to see some of that progress on here!


----------



## Mer2112

Put down RGS, AIR-8 and molasses this morning.


----------



## mowww

Did absolutely nothing today. Visiting London and I love a good "keep off the grass" sign:


----------



## Tommy26

Mowed the lawn. Trimmed the beds. Sprayed weeds and put down my first fiertilizer of the year! I have been using Menards organic fertilizer for a few years my lawn seems to like it. Front has been great. The back has the same weird purplish stem roots as in on of the posts and from the empty lot next to me came some Kentucky 31 which I hate. Mowed low looks good though


----------



## Tsmith

Changed the 3 belts on the Timemaster but noticed one of the pulleys was also chewed up on the inside so I ordered two replacements which should hopefully be here Wednesday. I actually think this was my main problem but was time to change the belts anyway.

Cut at 3" with my HRX and trimmed up some shrubs in prep of hopefully doing my mulch next weekend which I never got around to last year.


----------



## Bradymco11

Those edges look fantastic. You convinced me to start focusing more on my edging. I've been a slacker there.



Thenenk said:


> Also cut and edged last night the front lawn, trying to cut often and low for the early springtime before I let it get tall for summer.


----------



## Bradymco11

Professional landscaper and professional photographer. Now that's impressive. What an awesome pic!



JDgreen18 said:


> I took advantage of the nice weather and mowed my whole property. I also put down some N-Ext products I just got, Micro Greene and Green Effects in this section in the pic going down my driceway....its my first time trying these products so I'm curious as to how they perform.


----------



## BXMurphy

Cut grass to 3" starting at 5;30 p.m.. An hour later, applied 4 tbs. FAS and 2 oz. PGR in 2.25 gals. water... Mixed FAS first, PGR 2nd, followed by 1.5 tsps. NIS. 5:30 p.m. 68° F. No rain tonight going down to 49° overnight. 20% chance light showers before 1:00 p.m. tomorrow. Removed white pebble stone from front garden. Hoed small weeds. Really nice day. Sunny. High 75°. Light wind, gusts to 15 MPH. Calm-ish wind at 6:30 p.m. spraying.


----------



## jingobah

Sharpened my mower blade, gassed her up & finally, the first mow of the season! Was waiting for this for a long time. Mower started on the first pull, always does. Didn't get to spray my clover areas, maybe this week.


----------



## TrialAndError

Mowed at 3.5", Trimmed and Edged. Sprayed 3oz/M Air-8 and RGS ea. Got too windy to finish spraying Humic-12 and Microgeene. Last week I Spread Carbon-X at 3lb/M. Making a big difference.


----------



## Rp9110

Enjoyed the mow and used my Ego string trimmer for the first time. Major upgrade from my 20v Worx trimmer.


----------



## M32075

jingobah said:


> Sharpened my mower blade, gassed her up & finally, the first mow of the season! Was waiting for this for a long time. Mower started on the first pull, always does. Didn't get to spray my clover areas, maybe this week.


Fellow islander looking good 👍


----------



## M32075

Cut the front lawn also sprayed seranade to help control red thread. Made a little flower garden at end of the new patio.


----------



## NJ-lawn

TrialAndError said:


> Mowed at 3.5", Trimmed and Edged. Sprayed 3oz/M Air-8 and RGS ea. Got too windy to finish spraying Humic-12 and Microgeene. Last week I Spread Carbon-X at 3lb/M. Making a big difference.


Wow that looks amazing! Nice job


----------



## ericgautier

Threw down some Cx. First fert app of the season.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Got in good double mow and hooked up 2 new lights.


----------



## GoPre

Really wanted to spray my second application of prodiamine along with my first application of T-nex, but it was a little too windy today. Looks like I'll need to wait a few days. It's a bummer because I'm getting a steady, light rain right now.

Noticed today that my Triv is at its lazy stage where it flops over, looks like an animal bed. Way ugly.


----------



## Thenenk

Bradymco11 said:


> Those edges look fantastic. You convinced me to start focusing more on my edging. I've been a slacker there.
> 
> 
> 
> Thenenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also cut and edged last night the front lawn, trying to cut often and low for the early springtime before I let it get tall for summer.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I've got the front yard down to edging with a string trimmer with wheel on it. I can edge in about 3 minutes so it's worth doing often.


----------



## Thenenk

Thunderstorm last night really bumped the lawn I just mowed yesterday. This pic was from this morning, got my mower on the lowest setting now, .. double cut today after this pic was taken.

Pulled off an entire bag of clippings from one day of growth on my small front lawn.


----------



## ksturfguy

Got a mow in today before the big rains. HOC was 3.5". Were expecting 4 to 6 inches of rain over the next couple days. Also sprayed Humic 12 and Microgreen.


----------



## wizardstephen

Got a mow in tonight. Grass was still a little wet from all the rain the last couple days, but getting tall and more rain on the way. Ugliest house on the block, but hopefully people don't think my lawn is.


----------



## M32075

wizardstephen said:


> Got a mow in tonight. Grass was still a little wet from all the rain the last couple days, but getting tall and more rain on the way. Ugliest house on the block, but hopefully people don't think my lawn is.


Great color!


----------



## GlennBlake

Victoria Day long weekend here in Canada, so I mowed each day. Why not?! I also mowed my neighbours' yard as they'd asked before they left with their travel trailer. The first photo is of my lawn. Loving the deep green / blue colour from the BioFert 8-2-3 +3Fe and regular liquid humic acid applications [The Gardener's Pantry, Victoria, BC]. The other two photos are of my neighbours' yard. A reel mow instead of their rotary. I like the domination line! My HOC 25 mm and HOC on the neighbours' was 38 mm.

Yesterday I verticut both lawns and reduced my lawn's HOC to 18 mm. No photo unfortunately.


----------



## Drys

Sat back and enjoyed the view


----------



## GoPre

Dropped my first Milorganite app yesterday, along with my first T-Nex and second of Prodiamine. I forgot to add NIS, though. Hope its not a big deal.


----------



## Boberto

I've done absolutely NOTHING to my yard, as we are on day 3 of 5 for straight rain. In the mean time I've....

 Went and got the seed and peat moss for patching my front yard.
 Ordered "The Groundskeeper II" Rake
 Drew up my property in Draftsight and developed my 'square foot zones'.
 Along with the property layout, developing my above ground sprinkler system.
 Ordered some Tenacity to spot spray weeds once it's done raining.

:? Still waiting to hear back from the UofM-Extension on my soil results.


----------



## Rile78

Got a jump start on my Memorial Day/last fert app before fall by applying 6.25lbs per 1M of HyR Brix lawn fertilizer. First time using this product so will update the group with my results. Scanned my entire lawn and am super pumped to see my pre-m app worked this year, unlike last years' app. In several of my planting beds that I've yet to mulch there are literally hundreds of 1/2" tall crab grass weeds sprouting...but I have yet to find one in my lawn!!! Tomorrow's project is less fun...replacing spindle bearings on my riding mower.


----------



## TommyTester

Boberto said:


> I've done absolutely NOTHING to my yard, as we are on day 3 of 5 for straight rain. In the mean time I've....
> 
> Went and got the seed and peat moss for patching my front yard.
> Ordered "The Groundskeeper II" Rake
> Drew up my property in Draftsight and developed my 'square foot zones'.
> Along with the property layout, developing my above ground sprinkler system.
> Ordered some Tenacity to spot spray weeds once it's done raining.
> 
> :? Still waiting to hear back from the UofM-Extension on my soil results.


Yeah, the rain has been causing havoc in the Midwest, especially for farmers. Not much crop in the ground yet.

You mentioned you're working on an above the ground sprinkler system. I ran a bunch of tests on a range of hose-end sprinklers  types last year. You might find the results helpful.


----------



## Boberto

TommyTester said:


> Yeah, the rain has been causing havoc in the Midwest, especially for farmers. Not much crop in the ground yet.
> 
> You mentioned you're working on an above the ground sprinkler system. I ran a bunch of tests on a range of hose-end sprinklers  types last year. You might find the results helpful.


Awesome, nicely done! I was thinking of doing something similar but was going to go to the dollar storage and just 'make' my own catch cups. But loved how you controlled your variables to try to have a good comparison, not a lot of people do that, they just throw sprinklers out there with a cup and call it good.


----------



## Farmboy11

Last mow before leaving town for 10 days.


----------



## Thenenk

Decomposed Granite leveling and tamping 


While the kids do some "Hand Watering"


----------



## SullyCT79

Sprayed Hydretain in the backyard... hoping to mow tomorrow and hydretain in the front yard on Monday


----------



## Alpine

Fertilized the first time this season - had plenty of residual N from aggressive fall/winterize blitz.
Applied Milo at the standard bag rate along with monthly app of SOP. Spot treated a few weeds.


----------



## Tsmith

Finished fixing my Timemaster replacing two pullies that were pretty beat up after previously replacing all 3 belts. Sharpened new blades to get the paint off before a quick mulch cut in between rain drops and it's like a new mower.


----------



## ksturfguy

Just mowed Monday but mowed again today at 3.5". The days of no rain have been few and far between so have to take advantage of them.





Also saw this big fellow after I mowed. I hate snakes so almost killed it but black snakes can be good so decided to give it another day.


----------



## Mark102

ksturfguy said:


> Just mowed Monday but mowed again today at 3.5". The days of no rain have been few and far between so have to take advantage of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw this big fellow after I mowed. I hate snakes so almost killed it but black snakes can be good so decided to give it another day.


Oh hell no! That thing would be Dead and I would move.


----------



## ctrav

If my wife saw that not only would she beg to leave but also give birth to triplets &#128563;


----------



## Prospect

Mowed the front in a single double pattern single pass. I'm burning in the diamond pattern for Memorial Day. Turned sprinklers on for 3 minutes to "cool" the grass off from the mid 70's heat today.


----------



## Butter

I mowed.


----------



## Wlodyd

Butter said:


> I mowed.


Looking good! What height you mowing the TTTF there?


----------



## Butter

3 5/8" is all I can get from my mower even after some modifications


----------



## ksturfguy

Mark102 said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just mowed Monday but mowed again today at 3.5". The days of no rain have been few and far between so have to take advantage of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw this big fellow after I mowed. I hate snakes so almost killed it but black snakes can be good so decided to give it another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell no! That thing would be Dead and I would move.
Click to expand...

I'm good with snakes if I can see them but the thought of them somehow getting into my house freaks me out. I definitely joked with the wife that we selling the house. Sadly she grew up in the country so she cared less about it then I did.


----------



## Mark102

ksturfguy said:


> Mark102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just mowed Monday but mowed again today at 3.5". The days of no rain have been few and far between so have to take advantage of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also saw this big fellow after I mowed. I hate snakes so almost killed it but black snakes can be good so decided to give it another day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh hell no! That thing would be Dead and I would move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good with snakes if I can see them but the thought of them somehow getting into my house freaks me out. I definitely joked with the wife that we selling the house. Sadly she grew up in the country so she cared less about it then I did.
Click to expand...

In Vermont we have Garter Snakes which are only about 12-18" long. That thing you have in your yard is a bit much for me.


----------



## ales_gantar

I mowed some 10 cm grass down to about 5,5 and went over it 3 times. It was fun and messy.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Mowed with my new manual reel mower for the first time yesterday. I have some lighter spots that are starting to fill in but I loved the mower. I went from about 1.5" down to a little over an inch with the reel. Loved it, cut is real clean and it was pretty fun to use.


----------



## Tc200

Mowed at 2.5", edged and blew off sidewalk then applied humic/fulvic/kelp @3oz/M. Here's a front yard shot...


----------



## testwerke

ales_gantar said:


> I mowed some 10 cm grass down to about 5,5 and went over it 3 times. It was fun and messy.


Looks amazing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## jhov415

Before noon mow, Humic DG app and a little watering in.


----------



## pwnz

Ripped out some barnyard grass with my new Fiskars weed puller and sprayed the entire lawn with Loredo.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Called out my neighbors across the street.....


----------



## g-man

What filter are you using? :lol:


----------



## social port

Stuofsci02 said:


> Called out my neighbors across the street.....


Good grief. 
Think you called out TLF, too, on that one.
You've got a LOTM shot right there, IMO. Update your journal, and I'll nominate you if I can figure out how to post your picture.


----------



## CenlaLowell

Stuofsci02 said:


> Called out my neighbors across the street.....


Man this is beautiful.


----------



## JDgreen18

CenlaLowell said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called out my neighbors across the street.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man this is beautiful.
Click to expand...

^^^^ +1


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> What filter are you using? :lol:


Ha... I had to ask my wife what you meant.. I am not a photographer and am not on social media.... She said to respond #nofilter.... Whatever that means... :? Just my iPhone with the sun right at my back...


----------



## Stuofsci02

social port said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Called out my neighbors across the street.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.
> Think you called out TLF, too, on that one.
> You've got a LOTM shot right there, IMO. Update your journal, and I'll nominate you if I can figure out how to post your picture.
Click to expand...

Thanks! I added the pic to my journal... I appreciate the compliment..


----------



## g-man

@Stuofsci02 filters are a predetermined set of image modifications popular with some apps(eg Instagram). Some are meant to make the image old, aged or give it a strong contrast.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> @Stuofsci02 filters are a predetermined set of image modifications popular with some apps(eg Instagram). Some are meant to make the image old, aged or give it a strong contrast.


Yeah, that is what my wife told me... I guess she is the hip one of the two of us.... :thumbup:


----------



## ksturfguy

Stuofsci02 said:


> Called out my neighbors across the street.....


Damn you laid stipes like that with a JD X304? You got a stripe kit on it?

* Never mind I see your post in your journal now that you have a striping kit. * Regardless very nice!


----------



## Ecubed

Cut at 4 inches, and edged. Really enjoying the 7-0-0 greeneffect color response I put down a few days ago


----------



## M32075

:thumbup:


Stuofsci02 said:


> Called out my neighbors across the street.....


You have to be kidding me. Didn't think this was even possible.


----------



## ctrav

Stuofsci02 said:


> Called out my neighbors across the street.....


WOW...Im sure they are all bowing down


----------



## BarakaRS

Put the striper on and went for it. Finished by placing a LCN yard sign down so my kids can laugh at me. #brats


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Mowed at 3.5 HOC"
Applied 2 oz per 1M of FEature 
Applied .5 oz per 1M of TNEX 
-Went on the lower side with the TNEX for starters. Application suggests .75 oz per 1M


----------



## ctrav

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Mowed at 3.5 HOC"
> Applied 2 oz per 1M of FEature
> Applied .5 oz per 1M of TNEX
> -Went on the lower side with the TNEX for starters. Application suggests .75 oz per 1M


Beautiful property...


----------



## Butter

I mowed.


----------



## Killsocket

Butter said:


> I mowed.


Drop Dead Gorgeous!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

ctrav said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at 3.5 HOC"
> Applied 2 oz per 1M of FEature
> Applied .5 oz per 1M of TNEX
> -Went on the lower side with the TNEX for starters. Application suggests .75 oz per 1M
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful property...
Click to expand...

Appreciate the kind words, thank you


----------



## jingobah

Did a little evening mow/edge...probably the shortest I'm gonna cut it cause I wanted to get rid of all the white clover flowers. Also did a Milo application.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Mowed at 3.5 HOC"
> Applied 2 oz per 1M of FEature
> Applied .5 oz per 1M of TNEX
> -Went on the lower side with the TNEX for starters. Application suggests .75 oz per 1M


Amazing!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Stuofsci02 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at 3.5 HOC"
> Applied 2 oz per 1M of FEature
> Applied .5 oz per 1M of TNEX
> -Went on the lower side with the TNEX for starters. Application suggests .75 oz per 1M
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!
Click to expand...

Thank you, appreciate it!


----------



## Cincinnati guy

Mowed for the second time this week! Spot sprayed some stubborn weeds with some tenacity.


----------



## Grasshopper

Was happy to finally mow and edge for the first time season @ 2.5". Man.. baby KBG is slow to get going, neighbors with NoMixes in my area have already mowed several times.
Also sprayed .5lb/m urea and humic with the hose end.


----------



## Boberto

I think I might need some consoling :lol: So I dethatched for the first in my entire life. Mistakes were made, but were improved upon. Can't tell if I did something good or bad, so any insight would help! My yard is so bumpy, it was hard to get it on the right settings, as sometimes it wouldn't do anything, then the next, dig up the yard. As you can see, even when I looked through some of the stuff it digged up, there was some green grass in there.

Weapon of choice


Sample of what was being brought up.


Can tell that I didn't do the back section of the yard.


You can see how unlevel my ground is by the marks on the left compared to right.


Left Side is 'before' dethatching, 'Right side is dethatched'


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Grasshopper said:


> Was happy to finally mow and edge for the first time season @ 2.5". Man.. baby KBG is slow to get going, neighbors with NoMixes in my area have already mowed several times.
> Also sprayed .5lb/m urea and humic with the hose end.


Looks good. :thumbup:


----------



## Mark102

Mowed @ 3" and added a new bed around our large Maple tree. Tossed in some hostas and a few rocks. Also trimmed some low hanging branches from the maple. The transformation from last labor day to today is amazing. Goes to show you what can be learned on this board.


----------



## ales_gantar

@testwerke thanks


----------



## g-man

@ales_gantar your lawn continues to look great. I will always remember it as the first international lawn we help on this forum. One day I will like to visit it in person.


----------



## Grasshopper

Cheers @SNOWBOB11 !
Looking forward to this season with KBG!


----------



## ales_gantar

@g-man You are more then welcome anytime.


----------



## M32075

Mark102 said:


> Mowed @ 3" and added a new bed around our large Maple tree. Tossed in some hostas and a few rocks. Also trimmed some low hanging branches from the maple. The transformation from last labor day to today is amazing. Goes to show you what can be learned on this board.


Looking good 👍. Keep it up.


----------



## Avalawn T

Started some KBG pots for transplanting and picked up a older but running and working Bluebird power rake for 80 bucks!!!


----------



## Boberto

Avalawn T said:


> Started some KBG pots for transplanting and picked up a older but running and working Bluebird power rake for 80 bucks!!!


Lucky duck!


----------



## Avalawn T

Yeah it was awesome the guy lived in Franklin TN and had a beautiful 55 acre place with 2 houses one was a log cabin. Built by Barbra Mandel's husband and once owned by George Jones. He gave me and my family a tour of the property. That was worth the 80 dollar alone. Super nice guy.


----------



## Killsocket

Mowed. This is 3.25" and this picture is the dethatched section of lawn about a month ago now I think. This is from my bedroom window. Last mow was on Sunday.


----------



## Prospect

Made a "divot mix" of sand, Kellogg Topper soil mixed with Champion GQ PRG seed filling in dog pee burns.


----------



## Tsmith

Snuck a lunch time cut in before more rain and thunderstorm warnings today. Was hoping to cut yesterday after work before the rain but didn't get out early enough and was worried I wouldn't finish in time so of course the rain started later than expected although luckily not as heavy as expected.


----------



## Thenenk

All I could do today was enjoy the progress so far before I took the family to the zoo for the day.

Yesterday was spectracide for grub control and Milo app with a double cut.


----------



## jdpber

Trimmed a few of the treeS away from the house in prep for pressure washing this weekend. Filled some holes in the window casing that a mother F-ing wood pecker did to my house. Little rat bastard! Pulled a couple weeds that popped up in the bulbs in the front bed. Replaced a sprinkler head and watering the lawn as we speak.

Well I'm drinking wine, eating a grilled cheese burger watching my irrigation sling water!


----------



## stotea

Finally got a break from the wind and rain to broadcast spray a mix of Trimec Classic, triclopyr ester, NIS, and AS. After only five hours, the clover is showing significant signs of burn/injury. :yahoo:


----------



## M32075

Thenenk said:


> All I could do today was enjoy the progress so far before I took the family to the zoo for the day.
> 
> Yesterday was spectracide for grub control and Milo app with a double cut.


Spectracide triazicide insect killer for lawns will not kill or control grubs even though it says it on the bag. Google Michigan State University grub control article loads of great information on grub control.


----------



## Boberto

Been watering the area that I dethatched in a previous post. Got my soil results back today, so shopping around for 33-0-0 fertilizer.


----------



## Thenenk

M32075 said:


> Thenenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I could do today was enjoy the progress so far before I took the family to the zoo for the day.
> 
> Yesterday was spectracide for grub control and Milo app with a double cut.
> 
> 
> 
> Spectracide triazicide insect killer for lawns will not kill or control grubs even though it says it on the bag. Google Michigan State University grub control article loads of great information on grub control.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this tip! I'll do some reading!


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed at 1". That is all.


----------



## stotea

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed at 1". That is all.


Are those single-double stripes?


----------



## ronjon84790

Indeed @stotea


----------



## stotea

ronjon84790 said:


> Indeed @stotea


Looks awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @stotea


----------



## Tsmith

Got outside early today to try and beat the heat, spent two hours weeding and digging out some overgrown hostas and barely made a dent in getting my beds cleaned up.

Edged, cut, and dropped 4 bags of OceanGro


----------



## ctrav

Tsmith said:


> Got outside early today to try and beat the heat, spent two hours weeding and digging out some overgrown hostas and barely made a dent in getting my beds cleaned up.
> 
> Edged, cut, and dropped 4 bags of OceanGro


Flowerbeds are my least favorite lawn chores. Yep that part is a chore! However, it does make the overall lawn and house stand out...


----------



## Tsmith

ctrav said:


> Tsmith said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got outside early today to try and beat the heat, spent two hours weeding and digging out some overgrown hostas and barely made a dent in getting my beds cleaned up.
> 
> Edged, cut, and dropped 4 bags of OceanGro
> 
> 
> 
> Flowerbeds are my least favorite lawn chores. Yep that part is a chore! However, it does make the overall lawn and house stand out...
Click to expand...

Unfortunately they can get out of control quickly if you don't stay on top of them which I obviously haven't. I did see a decent size Garter snake today though which I've being seeing a lot of this year.


----------



## social port

Not my lawn, but I used a hedge trimmer to do a major cleanup on these plants. I'm happy with how it turned out, given that I don't spend a lot of time shaping shrubs flowers etc





And @ronjon84790 , your lawn looks great.


----------



## GMM

Mowed and sprayed FAS. It's darkening up quite nice.


----------



## Chris LI

@GMM 
Nice! If "domination line" was in the dictionary, the second and third photos of yours would be listed to save 2,000 words. :thumbup:


----------



## Chris LI

Dropped .5 lbs N of Bioplex 5-3-1


----------



## kds

@GMM Holy cow that's awesome how that utility box is _right _on the lot line!


----------



## Thick n Dense

Mowed at level C on TM.
plus full milo app with micros with humic and SOP

Still baffeled by striping. How good it looks.


----------



## george64

sprayed weeds finally a sunny day still not warm here


----------



## JDgreen18

I redid my mulch bed cut the lawn front and back and finished my above ground irrigation for the bottom of my driveway.


This tttf & kbg is looking dark...


----------



## ksturfguy

Mowed at 3.75". Just mowed on Thursday but grass still growing like crazy from all the rain. Picture doesn't do it justice, the stripes were really popping today.


----------



## ctrav

JDgreen18 said:


> I redid my mulch bed cut the lawn front and back and finished my above ground irrigation for the bottom of my driveway.
> 
> 
> This tttf & kbg is looking dark...


Looks great and the fresh mulch sets it off...


----------



## JDgreen18

@ctrav Thanks


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @social port


----------



## Greensass1

Does anyone know if killex will get theses guys out??theyre starting to pop up...the oneweed has purple flowers that bloom that spread pretty quickly...don't mind the purple leaves they're from the tree...also how do I combat the bare spots under that??


----------



## pwnz

Dug a shallow 200 sqft hole in my lawn, put in weed control fabric and an inch of sand because I could no longer avert my kids wanting to have a paddling pool for summer. Hated the thought of seeing the grass die under that thing. I owed it an honorable death.

I don't know about you guys but it always kills me to throw away fine sod. Have no place to transplant it either. I really liked that spot, had some of my best grass. Gave it one last stroke.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

pwnz said:


> Dug a shallow 200 sqft hole in my lawn, put in weed control fabric and an inch of sand because I could no longer avert my kids wanting to have a paddling pool for summer. Hated the thought of seeing the grass die under that thing. I owed it an honorable death.
> 
> I don't know about you guys but it always kills me to throw away fine sod. Have no place to transplant it either. I really liked that spot, had some of my best grass. Gave it one last stroke.












My kids doing slip and slide is really doing a number on my back yard between the ground getting soaked and them running around its creating quite the muddy mess. It all dies this fall anyways though so whatever


----------



## rockinmylawn

Put down Cleary 3336 F on my 6.5K sqft lawn as a curative for some sort of brown patchiness in 1 area & as a preventative for other areas.
Class 1 Thiophanate Methyl based fungicide @ 3oz/1K sqft. Kinda pricey.
Make Azoxy look like a bargain.

Also removed some grass in the shrub beds around the base of house - as I got a note from HOA that they saw weeds - really just me expanding the edging outwards & hadn't removed the old grass yet ....


----------



## Boberto

Cut my grass super short last night in the front yard (2k sqft), dethatched, and then when I get home tonight, going to seed, fertilizer(22-0-0) and peat moss. Then water, water, water...




UPDATED PICTURES!


----------



## Tsmith

Cut after work on this somewhat chilly day for June 3. Pretty much taking off an inch+ every other day at this point.

Realized too late that the township didn't pick up yard waste on Friday due to holiday last Monday and didn't come on Saturday as they normally would. Could hv got rid of the 8 bags of yard waste and hostas I dug up over the weekend instead of having it sit around until Friday.


----------



## jingobah

Mowed way too short again yesterday to get rid of the ugly white clover flowers...but finally got to spray CCO on my lawn today since we may have a few days with no rain. I swear 3 hours after spraying, the clover looks a little less green than it did before. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Tried mowing circles around the tree for a change from the diagonal lines, didn't work too well as my new manual reel mower doesn't leave real prominent lines. Might go over it this morning prior to work with my diy push striper.


----------



## TroyScherer

Not really lawn related but the one side of my house faces south and never gets direct sun; so it stays a little damp when we have rain etc. So usually once a year I go out and do a full pressure washing.


----------



## Tsmith

Dropped Bayer 24 Hour Grub Killer today after noticing some damage in the same area of my yard as the last two years from what I believe is sod webworms. As soon as temps rise I start seeing the damage followed by the moths flying around my lawn.

Hate dropping this stuff but waited too long two years ago and the damage didn't recover until last spring which was just in time for it to get damaged again.


----------



## M32075

Put down disease X in the front dealing with big time red thread. Put down fertilizer in the back that a scored for $2 at Home Depot last fall. Zoysia really slow waking up this spring.


----------



## Drewmey

TroyScherer said:


> Not really lawn related but the one side of my house faces south and never gets direct sun; so it stays a little damp when we have rain etc. So usually once a year I go out and do a full pressure washing.


I've had good luck using Wet & Forget either mid year between power washing or shortly after power washing as a sort preventative. There is also Spray & Forget which was a little better value based on the concentration last time I checked. Not as good as power washing, but they help minimize the need to power wash in my opinion. Which is good, because I don't like to be aggressive on siding (be it vinyl, aluminum, wood or fiber cement).


----------



## Laramee

Tried out my DIY striper. HOC 3"


----------



## Tommy26

Started the Honey Do List today. Got half the mulch done. Cut the grass at around 2.5 inches and sprayed iron today. Probably going to get some fungus killer for the yard it has been raining every other day in Ohio.


----------



## Boberto

Fertilized and Seeded last night... now tonight... can't do anything because of a good rainstorm... Hopefully it doesn't get all washed away. :'(


----------



## Alex1389

Just a mow today. Was going to spray fungicide and T-Nex but decided against it. This lawn will get glypho by end of June. Gave a nice last meal of 1 N/M Carbon-X though just for the fun of it.


----------



## rob13psu

Not in the lawn today, but stopped by the toy store during lunch to pick up some fert.


----------



## Tommy26

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Tried mowing circles around the tree for a change from the diagonal lines, didn't work too well as my new manual reel mower doesn't leave real prominent lines. Might go over it this morning prior to work with my diy push striper.


I think it looks great! I honestly was thinking of doing one huge stripe on one side of the yard and the other way on the other.


----------



## Boberto

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> Tried mowing circles around the tree for a change from the diagonal lines, didn't work too well as my new manual reel mower doesn't leave real prominent lines. Might go over it this morning prior to work with my diy push striper.


Man your lawn looks nice, want to come help me fix mine? :lol:


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

I think it looks great! I honestly was thinking of doing one huge stripe on one side of the yard and the other way on the other.
[/quote]

Thanks, the circles last year looked a lot better with my toro rotary mower (which I really like), but was not able to get as low of a cut as I wanted with it. Now I have resorted to my diy push striper that I made to get any defined lines.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Man your lawn looks nice, want to come help me fix mine? :lol:
[/quote]

Thank you...can't help, sorry! I'm afraid that my wife thinks I spend too much time on my own lawn!


----------



## mribbens

Applied Groom PGR @ .4oz/M and Ferromec AC @ 4oz/M. Blue marking dye is a great tool to avoid overlapping. 

Then cut yesterday at 2.5, hopefully can get her down to 2.25 for the rest of summer.


----------



## Kmartel

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> I think it looks great! I honestly was thinking of doing one huge stripe on one side of the yard and the other way on the other.


Thanks, the circles last year looked a lot better with my toro rotary mower (which I really like), but was not able to get as low of a cut as I wanted with it. Now I have resorted to my diy push striper that I made to get any defined lines.

You need a linoleum floor roller....


[/quote]


----------



## SNOWBOB11

This evening I cut the front side and back then dropped SOP, urea, and a bio solid milo copy. After that I did the first app of the season of PGR/feature on the front and side grass. Will irrigate tomorrow morning to wash off the iron. Hoping to see a darker green.


----------



## g-man

@SNOWBOB11 if you did not use a high rate of iron or ams, then don't water it in. You will get a better effect.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

g-man said:


> @SNOWBOB11 if you did not use a high rate of iron or ams, then don't water it in. You will get a better effect.


Good to know. I was going to add a handful of ams to the tank but already put down enough N for one day so I left it out. I used right around 1oz/K of feature. Started on the lower side being it's the first time using it for me.


----------



## ericgautier

Alex1389 said:


> Just a mow today. Was going to spray fungicide and T-Nex but decided against it. This lawn will get glypho by end of June. Gave a nice last meal of 1 N/M Carbon-X though just for the fun of it.


That is looking nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Put down 46-0-0 Prill urea at 0.8 lb per k last night and watered inthis morning. Weather has been rainy and cool (high 60s) and is expected to be so for the next two weeks... I had second thoughts about it right after, but what's done is done.... I noticed I was loosing some colour this week. I think it was from all the rain and the fert I put down 5 weeks ago running out of steam... I have a party Sunday afternoon and wanted to get some colour going... not sure if 48 hours will be enough time to notice...

Should I be concerned or will the quick nitrogen be used up in two weeks from now in case it gets hot?


----------



## pwnz

Sprayed MCPA + MCPP + Dicamba + 2,4-D today and for the first time wore eye protection while doing it. Out course I forgot to depressurize the sprayer before opening it for cleaning and got a full load of herbicide straight into my face - after I took off the goggles.


----------



## g-man

Stuofsci02 said:


> Put down 46-0-0 Prill urea at 0.8 lb per k last night and watered inthis morning. Weather has been rainy and cool (high 60s) and is expected to be so for the next two weeks... I had second thoughts about it right after, but what's done is done.... I noticed I was loosing some colour this week. I think it was from all the rain and the fert I put down 5 weeks ago running out of steam... I have a party Sunday afternoon and wanted to get some colour going... not sure if 48 hours will be enough time to notice...
> 
> Should I be concerned or will the quick nitrogen be used up in two weeks from now in case it gets hot?


I think you are good. 0.36lb of N/ksqft is a good light dose.


----------



## g-man

pwnz said:


> Sprayed MCPA + MCPP + Dicamba + 2,4-D today and for the first time wore eye protection while doing it. Out course I forgot to depressurize the sprayer before opening it for cleaning and got a full load of herbicide straight into my face - after I took off the goggles.


I always place a towel on top of the sprayer when I open it. Any pressure mist is captured by the towel.


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put down 46-0-0 Prill urea at 0.8 lb per k last night and watered inthis morning. Weather has been rainy and cool (high 60s) and is expected to be so for the next two weeks... I had second thoughts about it right after, but what's done is done.... I noticed I was loosing some colour this week. I think it was from all the rain and the fert I put down 5 weeks ago running out of steam... I have a party Sunday afternoon and wanted to get some colour going... not sure if 48 hours will be enough time to notice...
> 
> Should I be concerned or will the quick nitrogen be used up in two weeks from now in case it gets hot?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are good. 0.36lb of N/ksqft is a good light dose.
Click to expand...

I should have been more specific... I put 0.8 lb N per 1000.. 45 lb of product on 26k of yard...


----------



## g-man

Oh! Keep it watered. It was straight urea (not coated)? No overlaps?


----------



## Stuofsci02

g-man said:


> Oh! Keep it watered. It was straight urea (not coated)? No overlaps?


Yep.. Straight rocket fuel... no coating, all fast release...

I didn't overlap... I am not particularly worried, as it is cool here and tons of rain in forecast.... feels like fall actually... Supposed to get 3/4 inch on Monday.. watering until then....

Guess we'll see.... I had a moment of "why did I do that", but I think it'll be fine..


----------



## bosox_5

Mowed, edged. Put down new mulch in the front, but took a picture of the back. My wife is starting to get upset about the ratio of pictures of the lawn to kids in my phone.


----------



## Greensass1

Hey quick question boys...what does the 46-0-0 urea do? I'm a rookie at this so I'm just curious??


----------



## Stuofsci02

Greensass1 said:


> Hey quick question boys...what does the 46-0-0 urea do? I'm a rookie at this so I'm just curious??


Fertilizer numbers are % of Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium... So a balanced fert such at 16-16-16 has 16% of each. Most fertilizers you buy are coated so they dissolve slowly. Straight Urea is 46-0-0 so it is just 46% Nitrogen. It is not coated so is releases very fast. As a result you are more likely to burn your grass if you over apply, or it gets hot and dry etc.

Normally I would apply straight urea in the fall since it is cool a heavy dews etc.so the grass can handle lots of N. since it is cool and damp here I just put put some down to push some green up for the next two weeks... I want it to be gone by July when I expect it to get hot..

So why use Urea at all? It is dirt cheap... I can do my half acre for $25 Canadian or about $18US....


----------



## Alex1389

That Carbon-X color pop is the truth!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Alex1389 said:


> That Carbon-X color pop is the truth!


Sick!! Would be interesting to do a section with a off the shelf fertilizer to compare..


----------



## Tsmith

Sharpened blades on the Timemaster, trimmed, edged, double cut, and dropped OceanGro. Its a bit breezy today making for a nice day.

Time to sit back and watch the rest of the Phillies game


----------



## Greensass1

Stuofsci02 said:


> Greensass1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey quick question boys...what does the 46-0-0 urea do? I'm a rookie at this so I'm just curious??
> 
> 
> 
> Fertilizer numbers are % of Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium... So a balanced fert such at 16-16-16 has 16% of each. Most fertilizers you buy are coated so they dissolve slowly. Straight Urea is 46-0-0 so it is just 46% Nitrogen. It is not coated so is releases very fast. As a result you are more likely to burn your grass if you over apply, or it gets hot and dry etc.
> 
> Normally I would apply straight urea in the fall since it is cool a heavy dews etc.so the grass can handle lots of N. since it is cool and damp here I just put put some down to push some green up for the next two weeks... I want it to be gone by July when I expect it to get hot..
> 
> So why use Urea at all? It is dirt cheap... I can do my half acre for $25 Canadian or about $18US....
Click to expand...

 Hey thanks for the reply! Yes I know what the numbers mean..(actually I couldn't remember what the other two were for) so thanks for the reminder!
So it shouldn't be used when there's gonna be a dry spell cause it'll burn the greens...ur is it to be used for pre winter prep?or just stick with something that's slow dissolving!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Greensass1 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greensass1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey quick question boys...what does the 46-0-0 urea do? I'm a rookie at this so I'm just curious??
> 
> 
> 
> Fertilizer numbers are % of Nitrogen, Phosphorus and Potassium... So a balanced fert such at 16-16-16 has 16% of each. Most fertilizers you buy are coated so they dissolve slowly. Straight Urea is 46-0-0 so it is just 46% Nitrogen. It is not coated so is releases very fast. As a result you are more likely to burn your grass if you over apply, or it gets hot and dry etc.
> 
> Normally I would apply straight urea in the fall since it is cool a heavy dews etc.so the grass can handle lots of N. since it is cool and damp here I just put put some down to push some green up for the next two weeks... I want it to be gone by July when I expect it to get hot..
> 
> So why use Urea at all? It is dirt cheap... I can do my half acre for $25 Canadian or about $18US....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply! Yes I know what the numbers mean..(actually I couldn't remember what the other two were for) so thanks for the reminder!
> So it shouldn't be used when there's gonna be a dry spell cause it'll burn the greens...ur is it to be used for pre winter prep?or just stick with something that's slow dissolving!
Click to expand...

It is not that it will necessarily burn if you have a dry spell, but you are releasing a lot of Nitrogen to the grass all at once. That means it is going to try to push growth both top and root.... If the conditions are not ideal to push growth you will stress out the grass. So in general it is not something you would want to do when you are coming into heat or drought. During that time you just want to keep the grass alive and healthy by not asking it to grow (don't give it Nitrogen).

Unless you a confident with your spreading abilities and know how your grass responds to different things I would steer clear of Urea (at least until the Fall when you can take part in the Nitrogen Blitz which you can read about on the forum). You have a much higher chance to do something wrong than with a coated product at bag rate. We don't have many organics in Canada, but those you can put down to your hearts content and you won't hurt anything. Corn Gluten (while expensive) is one organic option.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## Greensass1

I have zero confidence at this...at this point I'm finding out the real importance of winter prep...I fertilized heavily before winter last year and over seeded to hell and laid soil last year...I haven't fertilized yet and have had very little dandelion issue(big in Scarborough at the moment)I have had crab grass issue but nothing yet...I do realize that the temp has to be a certain degree before I see that grow....but I plan to do the same again this fall...heavily fertilize and lay serious grass seed and soil during fall....I have a ton of crab x and weed killer from the states that I haven't used yet(I plan on getting more as well when I go to nyc in 2 weeks)..I even had my brother in law order 2 tenacity's and surfactant along with the other stuff I'm going to purchase from Home Depot!😃😂
Point is...these smaller details are starting to make a difference in the grand scheme of things and the deeper I go down this rabbit hole the more obsessive I'm getting....and trust me I enjoy tending the lawn....it's a stress relief for me!
This is what it looks like now..


----------



## Stuofsci02

Looking pretty good... I would suggest to fertilize now at 1/2 bag rate of a product... if you have not fertilized this year you lawn will be hungry. It looks like it could use it.... Home Depot sells a Vigoro brand that is reasonably priced.. if you have a a TSC near you they have a 32-0-4 that is cost effective too.. target a half pound N per thousand sqft..


----------



## Greensass1

TSC?


----------



## pwnz

Yesterday I found this spot and today saw a free roaming neighbor's dog take a leak on my lawn. :evil:


----------



## kolbasz

Had a broken sprinkler head that needed replaced. Upon digging it out, I found this...


----------



## ctrav

kolbasz said:


> Had a broken sprinkler head that needed replaced. Upon digging it out, I found this...


Wow 😳


----------



## Tommy26

Lawn has been pretty good BUT now here comes the fungus. It has not stopped raining in Ohio for less than 3 days. I try to keep up but this is getting crazy. I bought some fungicide to apply. Should I do it right away or do I have to wait until
It is dry? Also chopped down 7 dead ash trees.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Greensass1 said:


> TSC?


Www.tscstores.com


----------



## Deke

Cut front yard sub-1in for the first time. It was a mistake. Mower was not powerful enough and yard was nowhere near level enough.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

Aerated and applied, my weekly dose, 0.5 pounds per 1k square feet of Urea.


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed at 1.25" HOC. It's been hot! Mid 90's - Low 100's


----------



## ksturfguy

Sprayed Humic 12 and Microgreen today. Used the Ortho hose end sprayer for the first time vs Chapin backpack. Honestly not sure which i prefer. I had the dial set to 2oz but i must not have been walking fast enough because I ran out. Maybe should have added some water to the container to make it last longer?

If i had the money i would love to buy a pull behind trailer or lesco spreader mate. Or really rich then a permagreen ride on sprayer haha


----------



## ctrav

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed at 1.25" HOC. It's been hot! Mid 90's - Low 100's


Looks really good and tight for 1.25"...must be the mower


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks @ctrav Its a darker green in person. I've enjoyed the Swardman 55 the short time I've had it. Best part is the interchangeable cartridges. It's no greens mower, but does the job for home use.


----------



## Thenenk

Deke said:


> Cut front yard sub-1in for the first time. It was a mistake. Mower was not powerful enough and yard was nowhere near level enough.


You won't know until you mow low, just how bumpy it is. First low cut is pretty tough on your mower as well, as you maybe cutting through dead material and even into crowns a bit. My mower was not super happy at my first low cut this year either, but I did have last years gas in the tank.

You may want to remember to change out fresh gas and also check your blade sharpness after this cut.


----------



## Thenenk

Going to get the first mow in for like a week today, we've had multiple 95+ degree days here and I've been letting the turf dry out for the past three days from all my watering earlier this week.


----------



## Baretta

Cut and pulled a ton of black medic. Ran into this little creature.


----------



## Boberto

Trying to save the area I detatched earlier. Looks like I did more harm than good.  
Looks like more grass died.


----------



## TrialAndError

Cut, Trimmed, Edged, spread milo. To windy for spray. I'm 2 days past my GDD recommendation for PGR. Argh.


----------



## KevCarter

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed at 1.25" HOC. It's been hot! Mid 90's - Low 100's


Man, what a beautiful lawn and surrounding areas. Wonderful job!!!


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @KevCarter


----------



## FORT

Sharpened the blades and got in an edge, mow, trim and blow. Also gave the sprayer a good cleaning.


----------



## Rp9110

Spot sprayed tenacity.


----------



## Ecubed

ksturfguy said:


> Sprayed Humic 12 and Microgreen today. Used the Ortho hose end sprayer for the first time vs Chapin backpack. Honestly not sure which i prefer. I had the dial set to 2oz but i must not have been walking fast enough because I ran out. Maybe should have added some water to the container to make it last longer?
> 
> If i had the money i would love to buy a pull behind trailer or lesco spreader mate. Or really rich then a permagreen ride on sprayer haha


The Ortho is really easy but I feel is sometimes inconsistent. I sprayed tonight air-8, RGS and 0-0-2 microgreeene. The air-8 and rgs came out nice and I was fairly accurate on my rate.(dial also a 2) However that microgreene is too heavy or too thick I dunno. But I have to have the dial set at like 6 to have it suction up the tube and I'm literally sprinting my yard...

But to stay on topic, I double cut at 4 inches before spraying all those. Trying to make Father's day really pop!


----------



## Deke

Thenenk said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut front yard sub-1in for the first time. It was a mistake. Mower was not powerful enough and yard was nowhere near level enough.
> 
> 
> 
> You won't know until you mow low, just how bumpy it is. First low cut is pretty tough on your mower as well, as you maybe cutting through dead material and even into crowns a bit. My mower was not super happy at my first low cut this year either, but I did have last years gas in the tank.
> 
> You may want to remember to change out fresh gas and also check your blade sharpness after this cut.
Click to expand...

My mower is a battery powered kobalt😢. Wife bought it for my birthday last year. I did check the blade, pulled it and sharpened. It was pretty ugly. The original grass in my yard is bentgrass ( diagnosed from guys on here. Thank you!). It's super thick so the electric mower just didn't have the power to get through it very clean. I'm planning on either doing a overseed of ryegrass with top dressing sand. Or a full Reno this fall switching to ryegrass. It grows good here and at the rate my dog is digging holes in my back yard, it will be full ryegrass soon anyways.

Today I mowed, trimmed, patched dog holes and messed around in garden


----------



## Greensass1

Cut grass front and back and mixed 2 kinds of ortho killex together...weed and crabgrass killer...now just a waiting game!!


----------



## Schmitty

Tried out my DIY lawn striper, mowed, edged and put down some milorganite and Humic DG.


----------



## iowa jim

Welcome to the forum. We have another member on here from Cedar Rapids he will probably be along soon to introduce himself.


----------



## Greensass1

Pardon my ignorance but is milorganite legal in Ontario's?? Anyone? Buller...buller...


----------



## Thenenk

Color coming along nicely, mowed and fertilized this weekend.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Dropped the HOC to 3/4".


----------



## ericgautier

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Dropped the HOC to 3/4".


Nice!!! :thumbup:


----------



## ctrav

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Dropped the HOC to 3/4".


That is an awesome pic with the green beast in the background ready to feast :thumbup:


----------



## Butter

I mowed


----------



## Schmitty

Butter said:


> I mowed


Wow, what a nice edge!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

ericgautier said:


> Nice!!! :thumbup:


Thanks.



ctrav said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dropped the HOC to 3/4".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an awesome pic with the green beast in the background ready to feast :thumbup:
Click to expand...

:lol: Thanks for the compliment.

I was curious how it would do at lower than a inch and if I'd start getting into some scalping but it worked out fine. Maybe I'll try 1/2" at some point. Just to see.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Monday evening - sprayed Azoxy 2 @ 1.4 oz/1K - round 2 in cycle - 38 days later.


----------



## GoPre

Mowed, then RGS 6 oz/k, Humic 9 oz/k, Serenade 4 oz/k, and molasses 2 oz/k.

Had an issue with Serenade plugging up my sprayer and I had to screen my mix. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Riverpilot

Mowed, between rains. Took out 5 shrubs and replaced with new ones. Really cleaned up the area, looking nice.


----------



## jhov415

A little lunch time mow! Beautiful Carolina blue skies.


----------



## JohnDoan

Heat is coming.....
Sprayed a little Air8 and RGS as well fighting a little dollar spot (I think)so, attacked that as well.


----------



## g-man

@JohnDoan kbg in Texas? It survives the summer?


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit

g-man said:


> @JohnDoan kbg in Texas? It survives the summer?


I was thinking the exact same thing!! :shock:


----------



## JohnDoan

Live in the panhandle of Texas. It's definitely a risk but worth it. Ultimate barefoot grass. Fed it hard in early spring, tried PGR for the first time to help with heat stress and NEXT products. Mowing just under 3". So far so good!!


----------



## JohnDoan

g-man said:


> @JohnDoan kbg in Texas? It survives the summer?


Live in the panhandle of Texas. It's definitely a risk but worth it. Ultimate barefoot grass. Fed it hard in early spring, tried PGR for the first time to help with heat stress and NEXT products. Mowing just under 3". So far so good!!


----------



## TommyTester

Aerated with an Agri-Fab Core aerator pulled behind my riding mower.


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed at 1.25" HOC. Edged. Trimmed. Blower. Applied Propiconazole, PGR, and Feature. Overall it's looking good and hanging in with the warm dry heat we've had over the past 3 weeks.


----------



## ctrav

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed at 1.25" HOC. Edged. Trimmed. Blower. Applied Propiconazole, PGR, and Feature. Overall it's looking good and hanging in with the warm dry heat we've had over the past 3 weeks.


 Wet clean lines and great color 👍🏾


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @ctrav


----------



## Butter

@ronjon84790 Dang!


----------



## Butter

I mowed.


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @Butter and yours is looking sweet! Nicely done :thumbup:

I'm killing the front this fall and doing a monostand. (Still not sure which one) Sometimes I don't know about this addiction for the perfect turf  Some days it looks too good to kill off. It's not as level as I'd like and too many varieties growing out front.


----------



## W8INLINE

I cried a little when my buddy's bobcat ruined a section of my grass



but it was all good because there was not way in hell i would rip 1200sq ft worth of grass for a patio by hand


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

The lawn is finally starting to look normal after my over application of TNEX. I applied too much and ended up yellowing up my turf pretty bad. Now that it's been able to grow out, seems like things are back on track. Was able to mow the lawn today after the rebound.

The squirrels were also busy last fall burying acorns that they forgot about. I had weeds pop that come to find out where coming from the acorns that were starting to seed. I hand pulled and used the fiskar to get them out of the ground


----------



## ctrav

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> The lawn is finally starting to look normal after my over application of TNEX. I applied too much and ended up yellowing up my turf pretty bad. Now that it's been able to grow out, seems like things are back on track. Was able to mow the lawn today after the rebound.
> 
> The squirrels were also busy last fall burying acorns that they forgot about. I had weeds pop that come to find out where coming from the acorns that were starting to seed. I hand pulled and used the fiskar to get them out of the ground


Looking good!


----------



## Stuofsci02

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> The lawn is finally starting to look normal after my over application of TNEX. I applied too much and ended up yellowing up my turf pretty bad. Now that it's been able to grow out, seems like things are back on track. Was able to mow the lawn today after the rebound.
> 
> The squirrels were also busy last fall burying acorns that they forgot about. I had weeds pop that come to find out where coming from the acorns that were starting to seed. I hand pulled and used the fiskar to get them out of the ground


Hey Scag,

Do you have any pics of what you grass (specifically the blades) looked like when you over applied T-Nex. I applied it Sunday and have a serious yellowing problem. I posted another thread that has my pics in it. I didn't think I over applied it, but am trying to figure out what when wrong.

Thanks

Stu


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Stu-

I unfortunately don't. I applied .5oz per 1k with 2 oz of FEature per 1k as well, which is less than what the recommended rate is for Tnex. It surprised me to see the results. We certainly haven't had any hot weather.

It also certainly didn't help that I had KBG and PRG stocks dying either, which made it look worse.

Put it this way. I didn't have to mow my lawn for close to 3 weeks because of the application. I didn't see that coming at all. I'm definitely considering applying .25 or even less the second time around. I also applied it to 3.5" HOC which makes me even more surprised.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Thanks Scag. That is the rate I applied the T-Nex this time.. I also applied it with iron. I had the seed stalks as well.. Sounds like we have had a similar experience. Next time I will apply the T-Nex at a lower rate and do it by itself.. Amazing that you did not mow for nearly three weeks... I was mowing every 2-3 days before T-Nex and 4-5 days after.. That is about what I want to be doing... I hope I don't have to wait 3 weeks for this to grow out...


----------



## ksturfguy

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> The lawn is finally starting to look normal after my over application of TNEX. I applied too much and ended up yellowing up my turf pretty bad. Now that it's been able to grow out, seems like things are back on track. Was able to mow the lawn today after the rebound.
> 
> The squirrels were also busy last fall burying acorns that they forgot about. I had weeds pop that come to find out where coming from the acorns that were starting to seed. I hand pulled and used the fiskar to get them out of the ground


Are you on lawnsite or has Scag posted pics of your stripes on twitter before? Your property looks really familiar. Hell maybe its just from this site I don't know haha


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

ksturfguy said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lawn is finally starting to look normal after my over application of TNEX. I applied too much and ended up yellowing up my turf pretty bad. Now that it's been able to grow out, seems like things are back on track. Was able to mow the lawn today after the rebound.
> 
> The squirrels were also busy last fall burying acorns that they forgot about. I had weeds pop that come to find out where coming from the acorns that were starting to seed. I hand pulled and used the fiskar to get them out of the ground
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on lawnsite or has Scag posted pics of your stripes on twitter before? Your property looks really familiar. Hell maybe its just from this site I don't know haha
Click to expand...

Ha! I may have sent pics to scag last year but nothing within the last year. I do post pics on here occasionally after mowings. This is the only site I'm on for lawn care. This site is amazing and has been incredibly helpful so no need for another site!


----------



## social port

JohnDoan said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JohnDoan kbg in Texas? It survives the summer?
> 
> 
> 
> Live in the panhandle of Texas. It's definitely a risk but worth it. Ultimate barefoot grass. Fed it hard in early spring, tried PGR for the first time to help with heat stress and NEXT products. Mowing just under 3". So far so good!!
Click to expand...

More power to you!! :thumbup: 
I'll be really interested in what happens over the summer.


----------



## social port

@Scagfreedom48z+, It is difficult to know how steep the slopes are in the front of your lawn. They look fairly steep, though. Does it ever get dicey running the zero turn up and down those slopes?


----------



## RozWeston

Threw down some early morning stripes with the Toro ProStripe 560. My neighbours are farmers - so when I hear them up in the fields - I mow! I was done at 7:30am!


----------



## ctrav

RozWeston said:


> Threw down some early morning stripes with the Toro ProStripe 560. My neighbours are farmers - so when I hear them up in the fields - I mow! I was done at 7:30am!


Very nice...


----------



## JohnDoan

social port said:


> JohnDoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JohnDoan kbg in Texas? It survives the summer?
> 
> 
> 
> Live in the panhandle of Texas. It's definitely a risk but worth it. Ultimate barefoot grass. Fed it hard in early spring, tried PGR for the first time to help with heat stress and NEXT products. Mowing just under 3". So far so good!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More power to you!! :thumbup:
> I'll be really interested in what happens over the summer.
Click to expand...

I have KBG at home and in the baseball field I take care of. Baseball field was resodded 8 years ago and I've been in this house for 3 years. Baseball field is on a well and we have 3 day a week watering restrictions at home. The local sod farm grows it successfully as well.


----------



## ksturfguy

@JohnDoan Field looks great!. What HOC do you guys use on the baseball field?


----------



## JohnDoan

ksturfguy said:


> @JohnDoan Field looks great!. What HOC do you guys use on the baseball field?


Thank you!!
During the season = 1 1/4. Reel cut
Mid summer (no games) = 2 3/4. Rotary cut


----------



## Tsmith

Got out early to beat the heat to trim, edge, and cut. Also decided to drop my 4th of July OceanGro app a week early just because.

Im trying to stay at 3" this summer rather than 3.5" or 4" that I'm usually at once the summer heat kicks in to see how it holds up as I don't like those heights or how it looks when it grows from that height.


----------



## social port

JohnDoan said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live in the panhandle of Texas. It's definitely a risk but worth it. Ultimate barefoot grass. Fed it hard in early spring, tried PGR for the first time to help with heat stress and NEXT products. Mowing just under 3". So far so good!!
> 
> 
> 
> More power to you!! :thumbup:
> I'll be really interested in what happens over the summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have KBG at home and in the baseball field I take care of. Baseball field was resodded 8 years ago and I've been in this house for 3 years. Baseball field is on a well and we have 3 day a week watering restrictions at home. The local sod farm grows it successfully as well.
Click to expand...

Two KBG properties in Texas. Where is the standing ovation smiley?! Bravo.
I think some users will be interested to know your fungicide program :lol:
Outstanding, man. Just outstanding.


----------



## GrassFarmer

Seed heads about gone striping nicely again.


----------



## JohnDoan

Hot this week so staying off.....
My daughter is giving the yard birds a little face lift.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

social port said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+, It is difficult to know how steep the slopes are in the front of your lawn. They look fairly steep, though. Does it ever get dicey running the zero turn up and down those slopes?


They are fairly steep. I've just learned the limitations of my scag. I never mow when it's wet or early in the morning. I'll usually wait for the sun or wind to burn off the morning dew. I've learned to either change angle direction or if I need to lean forward while riding up the hill, that's basically giving me the clue that I'm asking too much of the mower. One thing that the scag has that makes going up steeper that usual hills is that it sits low to the ground. My second year owning and I couldn't be happier. Just a flat out awesome machine.


----------



## ctrav

GrassFarmer said:


> Seed heads about gone striping nicely again.


Nice job!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

JohnDoan said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnDoan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Live in the panhandle of Texas. It's definitely a risk but worth it. Ultimate barefoot grass. Fed it hard in early spring, tried PGR for the first time to help with heat stress and NEXT products. Mowing just under 3". So far so good!!
> 
> 
> 
> More power to you!! :thumbup:
> I'll be really interested in what happens over the summer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have KBG at home and in the baseball field I take care of. Baseball field was resodded 8 years ago and I've been in this house for 3 years. Baseball field is on a well and we have 3 day a week watering restrictions at home. The local sod farm grows it successfully as well.
Click to expand...

Incredible cut!


----------



## silvercymbal

I mowed today with a new style and then finally (been raining a ton) got to spot treat with tenacity for mouse-eared chickweed gone crazy.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Lawn work is starting to slow down as we are heading towards a week of dry, hot & humid weather.
Just did a cut & sprayed Sedgehammer+ to stop the sedge.

Been @ it every weekend it seems since mid March.
But test for all that hard work is this first hot bout in the mid-Atlantic.


----------



## ctrav

silvercymbal said:


> I mowed today with a new style and then finally (been raining a ton) got to spot treat with tenacity for mouse-eared chickweed gone crazy.


Nicely done!


----------



## jingobah

Had a day off today & got in a nice trim, mow & edging. Hooked up my new Lawn Stryper kit. Came out nice, but the sun wasn't cooperating in the pic.


----------



## Ylli

Overseeded some PRG into bare/thin areas. Getting rain right now, hope something pops.


----------



## Deke

Put down six inches of topsoil over my dads 2500 sq ft yard with a wheel barrow and a shovel.


----------



## Drewmey

Deke said:


> Put down six inches of topsoil over my dads 2500 sq ft yard with a wheel barrow and a shovel.


I am assuming there is no grass on his property or this is the start of a reno? Seems like 6" would kill most existing grass.


----------



## Deke

Drewmey said:


> Deke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put down six inches of topsoil over my dads 2500 sq ft yard with a wheel barrow and a shovel.
> 
> 
> 
> I am assuming there is no grass on his property or this is the start of a reno? Seems like 6" would kill most existing grass.
Click to expand...

He has lawn but it is mostly weeds. It is kind of a mini renovation. Got his sprinkler system working last weekend got the dirt down last night. Will be rolling and seeding tonight then covering with Petemoss. His other parts of his lawn are looking good though. He has about 10,000 sq ft in total, with another 4 acres of field/ lawn that just gets mowed.


----------



## JohnDoan

Not the best time for creating flower beds in the Texas panhandle. Can I get advice on what to backfill with? Plain ole planter mix and top off with mulch?


----------



## Drewmey

JohnDoan said:


> Not the best time for creating flower beds in the Texas panhandle. Can I get advice on what to backfill with? Plain ole planter mix and top off with mulch?


Why backfill actually? Based on that pic I think I would just mulch.


----------



## Lpv777

Mulch


----------



## mowww

Pop's Simplicity Regent lost a bearing today when he was half done mowing and it is going to take a while to get it replaced. I am storing my Masport Rotarola at their place while moving and I broke it out to finish things up at its highest setting.


----------



## Baretta

Got a 3.5" cut in before some much needed rain has come. Finally!


----------



## DiabeticKripple

Trimmed, mowed and then put a bit (0.58lbs/1000) of fert down. Supposed to get an inch of rain tomorrow


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

Swear at my sprinklers. All i wanted to do was replace a nozzle, and in tightening it the stupid riser i had attached snapped in half and now i cant get the sprinkler to re-attach after pulling the remnants out. Its probably crossthreaded now after so many attempts to get the new riser on, so for a simple 30 second job I get to spend 20-30 minutes tomorrow digging the stupid elbow fitting out to replace it.


----------



## nocsious

I walked the front yard, pulled what few weeds I could find, and marveled at my KBG filling in areas that washed out last Fall during the renovation. I walked the back, stared at a bit of nutsedge, some fungus damage, and some dog pee spots and confirmed it still looks better than any neighbors yard.


----------



## zeus201

Double wides in preparation of the kiddos bday party this Sunday. Fully expecting the yard to be thoroughly thrashed after a bounce house and ~20ish 8 years running around.


----------



## ronjon84790

zeus201 said:


> Double wides in preparation of the kiddos bday party this Sunday. Fully expecting the yard to be thoroughly thrashed after a bounce house and ~20ish 8 years running around.


Looking great :thumbup:


----------



## Alex1389

zeus201 said:


> Double wides in preparation of the kiddos bday party this Sunday. Fully expecting the yard to be thoroughly thrashed after a bounce house and ~20ish 8 years running around.


Awesome!


----------



## NightShiftNinja

Cut my grass today... and got scared by the number of mushrooms that have popped up because of the ~4inces of rain we have gotten over the past 2- 1/2 weeks


----------



## Pete1313

zeus201 said:


> Double wides in preparation of the kiddos bday party this Sunday. Fully expecting the yard to be thoroughly thrashed after a bounce house and ~20ish 8 years running around.


That is looking nice!

For me, I did my daily walk around the yard, scouting, and poked a soil probe in here and there. Set up some gauges to run a little irrigation audit as I have 3 zones set to run tonight.


----------



## Butter

I mowed yesterday. Thursday is my favorite day to mow.
Today I took a picture then drank a beer!


----------



## ronjon84790

Looking sweet! @Butter


----------



## ksturfguy

@Butter Busch Light? Come on Butter you can do better then that haha jk


----------



## Butter

Better than Busch Light? My lawn should be sponsored by them. Busch Light, the official beer of Butters lawn.


----------



## Alpine

Monthly application of SOP 0-0-50. Unboxed and calibrated my new Ryobi backpack sprayer. I'm pretty impressed overall. Once calibrated I sprayed propiconazole using 2 oz./K rate. I'm seeing some fungus and wanted to get ahead of it with all this rain. High temps are expected next week.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Cut the back yard (last years reno) at 2". Now enjoying the back deck/patio on the Canada Day holiday....


----------



## StarRaider

Alpine said:


> Monthly application of SOP 0-0-50. Unboxed and calibrated my new Ryobi backpack sprayer. I'm pretty impressed overall. Once calibrated I sprayed propiconazole using 2 oz./K rate. I'm seeing some fungus and wanted to get ahead of it with all this rain. High temps are expected next week.


Is that the 18V powered version? I would love to see your review after you use it a bit. Congrats and TIA.


----------



## Zak2883

Just threw down 8 bags (288lbs.) Of spring valley 4-4-0. Need to get a bigger and better spreader. I'm using a Scott's speedy green 3000 and a cheap groupon spreader.


----------



## Lpv777

Mowed and spot sprayed some weeds. Front looks ok, lots of red thread. Backyard is another story... just started doing my own care this year. One thing i found was my blades were way of on Hoc. I was basically scalping the lawn for a while. I think that is what the stripe of dead is. Cutting at 3.5 now



Kids burnt the lawn with the slip and slide.


----------



## Schmitty

Got a quick mow in and took in the view of my color domination.


----------



## JDgreen18

Mowed the yard today then the dogs came out to play.


----------



## ctrav

JDgreen18 said:


> Mowed the yard today then the dogs came out to play.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## SNOWBOB11

@JDgreen18 It's looking great.


----------



## JDgreen18

Thanks @ctrav @SNOWBOB11 I had to really up my watering this week, its been hot with no rain in over a week.


----------



## ctrav

JDgreen18 said:


> Thanks @ctrav @SNOWBOB11 I had to really up my watering this week, its been hot with no rain in over a week.


I totally get it. Just started using my irrigation last week running each zone on three cycles twice a week!


----------



## ksturfguy

JDgreen18 said:


> Mowed the yard today then the dogs came out to play.


Just read all 15 pages of your journal, awesome work and amazing progress over the last year.


----------



## JDgreen18

@ksturfguy thanks man, it was a rollercoaster ride for sure last year. Kbg is a challenge waiting for it to germinate, then it pouts lol. During this process you hope the weather cooperates. Anyone doing a reno with kbg just be patient it will work out in the end.


----------



## Tsmith

Got outside early to beat the rain and the heat but the humidity was already blistering and glad I did as we got more rain than expected and even had a tornado warning


----------



## 86halibut

New guy here, hello :beer: 
Dropped some Milo a couple days ago and did a quick mow on my KBG (just the flattering pictures/angles today) I've neglected the yard over the years and surprisingly it survived pretty well here. Getting back in the swing of things and hope to learn and improve as much as I can. I will be renovating the backyard this year as well, going with a mix of TTTF/KBG



 so many dogs tend to stop here


----------



## kds

@JDgreen18 Do you have a separate yard for the dogs?


----------



## JDgreen18

kds said:


> @JDgreen18 Do you have a separate yard for the dogs?


No, they are little and don't really do any damage besides some pee spots. I grow grass in pots and replace the dead grass spots every so often.


----------



## g-man

A charity mow, 2lb/M MAP and 0.15lb of N/M. Triggered all zones to water it all in. 341min later it is all done.


----------



## Biggylawns

Put down some glypo for my reno, mowed the backyard and put down some propi.


----------



## ksturfguy

Mowed at 4". Lawn is drying out and battling fungus. Not a proud pic but it is what it is. Fall will be here shortly.


----------



## ctrav

ksturfguy said:


> Mowed at 4". Lawn is drying out and battling fungus. Not a proud pic but it is what it is. Fall will be here shortly.


You are putting in the work so stand proud :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Stuofsci02

Middle of July and after two hot and dry weeks I have the lawn back up to snuff... With the lack of rain and hot weather my neighbourhood is looking quite yellow and dormant... Oasis domination at my house...

And best of all they are starting construction on the lot next to me.....Won't have to worry about those weeds next year... and someone new to stripe towards...


----------



## ronjon84790

ctrav said:


> ksturfguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mowed at 4". Lawn is drying out and battling fungus. Not a proud pic but it is what it is. Fall will be here shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are putting in the work so stand proud :thumbup: :thumbup:
Click to expand...

+1 :thumbup:


----------



## jha4aamu

dropped the HOC to right at 1" and dug out some clumpy fescue and spot seeded. still have some brown spots of nimbleweed i sprayed tenacity/triclopyr. yard will be getting nuked soon so im doing alot of experimenting w/ the current yard


----------



## Zak2883

Battled some RUST! Cut and bagged this morning and then threw down 4 bags of disease x and one bag of scotts turfbuilder. Watered with impacts after eveything was done. Kept me busy most of the day.


----------



## Bug pumper

Zak2883 said:


> Battled some RUST! Cut and bagged this morning and then threw down 4 bags of disease x and one bag of scotts turfbuilder. Watered with impacts after eveything was done. Kept me busy most of the day.


@Zabak80 does that stuff work good for rust? Seems to be the only fungus issue I ever have seen in my lawn.


----------



## Zak2883

[/q@Zabak80

We shall see, I've been told that just by bagging the effected grass and fertilizing with high N products that it should go away on its own. But I applied the disease x and in about a week and a half im hoping to get results.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

Bug pumper said:


> Zak2883 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battled some RUST! ... threw down 4 bags of disease x ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zabak80 does that stuff work good for rust?
Click to expand...

Yes, azoxystrobin (the active ingredient in Scotts DiseaseEx) provides excellent control against rust.

To summarize what fungicides are most effective against which diseases, I'll point you to a posting that contains my personal favorite fungicide table (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4042&p=104707&hilit=fungicide#p104707) from the University of Georgia Cooperative Extension's Guide to Turfgrass Fungicides which is a fantastic resource on the topic of selection of a specific fungicide for a particular lawn disease.

One thing to note is that it's not wise to use *only* azoxystrobin (the AI in Scott's DiseaseEx) in a fungicide program, but that fungicides from different groups should be rotated after two consecutive applications of the same fungicide.


----------



## Bug pumper

ken-n-nancy said:


> Bug pumper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zak2883 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battled some RUST! ... threw down 4 bags of disease x ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zabak80 does that stuff work good for rust?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, azoxystrobin (the active ingredient in Scotts DiseaseEx) provides excellent control against rust.
> 
> To summarize what fungicides are most effective against which diseases, I'll point you to a posting that contains my personal favorite fungicide table (https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=4042&p=104707&hilit=fungicide#p104707) from the University of Georgia Cooperative Extension's Guide to Turfgrass Fungicides which is a fantastic resource on the topic of selection of a specific fungicide for a particular lawn disease.
> 
> One thing to note is that it's not wise to use *only* azoxystrobin (the AI in Scott's DiseaseEx) in a fungicide program, but that fungicides from different groups should be rotated after two consecutive applications of the same fungicide.
Click to expand...

@ken-n-nancy thanks a bunch that is a very straight forward 
Table


----------



## TommyTester

I sprayed some SLS Lawn Booster today. Gotta get that Spring color back. Milo isn't doing it for me this year ... 

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBOEDc8hhfk[/media]


----------



## JDgreen18

Cut the lawn today then spot sprayed tenacity to take care of some weed problems....I tried to do diamonds...


----------



## Butter

@JDgreen18 
Looks awesome! I love the diamonds.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

After getting back from vacation noticed the weeds on the patio had an absolute field day, and I forgot to spray them with my last glypho batch.

Their got their own batch tonight.


----------



## kds

@TommyTester Let us know if you see results from the SLS!


----------



## ksturfguy

JDgreen18 said:


> Cut the lawn today then spot sprayed tenacity to take care of some weed problems....I tried to do diamonds...


Im sure you posted it somewhere but do you remember what cultivators were in your Kbg mix? Will be busying seed soon for a little 1000 sqft area im redoing. Going with KBG but havent decided if Im going monostand or mix.


----------



## JDgreen18

ksturfguy said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the lawn today then spot sprayed tenacity to take care of some weed problems....I tried to do diamonds...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure you posted it somewhere but do you remember what cultivators were in your Kbg mix? Will be busying seed soon for a little 1000 sqft area im redoing. Going with KBG but havent decided if Im going monostand or mix.
Click to expand...


----------



## Deke

Got home from a week long vacation tonight to find a jungle in my yard. Spent about 4 hours mowing and raking to get the grass down to a decent height. Forgot to mention it rained for the five days before I left. Had some grass blades over a foot long. Back yard tomorrow. I need a new mower😀


----------



## Riverpilot

Havent had more than .15" of rain for 2+ weeks, 90-100 temps, so in the mow once a week, irrigate the lawn every 3-5 days and make it through the rest of July.

Hoping for rain.


----------



## Tsmith

Was able to sneak a cut in between meetings this morning before the next thunderstorm

To say it was crazy muggy would be an understatement


----------



## Stuofsci02

Got 5.25" of rain yesterday after almost none for two weeks... I think it is some kind of record...

So I took this opportunity to drop the HOC to 1.75"... I think this is about the lowest I can get with my 42" JD lawn tractor.... Was super sunny so I waited until the sun aligned with the stripes and did a quick photo shoot..


----------



## ronjon84790

Mowed at 1.25" HOC. Edged. Trimmed. Blowed. Sprayed Azoxystrobin and Microgreene.


----------



## jrubb42

ronjon84790 said:


> Mowed at 1.25" HOC. Edged. Trimmed. Blowed. Sprayed Azoxystrobin and Microgreene.


Looks amazing!


----------



## ronjon84790

Thanks! @jrubb42


----------



## Grasshopper

Doing nothing to my lawn but watching several neighbours scalp the life out of their poor lawns right at midday on the hottest day (96f) of the year so far here up in Toronto Canada....


----------



## Zak2883

Bug pumper said:


> Zak2883 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battled some RUST! Cut and bagged this morning and then threw down 4 bags of disease x and one bag of scotts turfbuilder. Watered with impacts after eveything was done. Kept me busy most of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Zabak80 does that stuff work good for rust? Seems to be the only fungus issue I ever have seen in my lawn.
Click to expand...

It worked great! All the rust is gone.


----------



## zeus201

Sprayed 2nd round of glyphosate this morning before it got hot.


----------



## Stuofsci02

Grasshopper said:


> Doing nothing to my lawn but watching several neighbours scalp the life out of their poor lawns right at midday on the hottest day (96f) of the year so far here up in Toronto Canada....


Amen... Sounds like you have the relatives of my neighbors.......when you cut once every 3 weeks you need to drop the HOC to the scalp setting...


----------



## Stuofsci02

End of my vacation today so why not do what I love.... cut at 2".... waiting for the wind to die down for a PGR + iron app.... don't pay attention to the new house they a building next to me... bit of a mess, but the weeds will soon be gone...


----------



## ctrav

Stuofsci02 said:


> End of my vacation today so why not do what I love.... cut at 2".... waiting for the wind to die down for a PGR + iron app.... don't pay attention to the new house they a building next to me... bit of a mess, but the weeds will soon be gone...


Looking good...is that sand next door for your leveling


----------



## Stuofsci02

ctrav said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> End of my vacation today so why not do what I love.... cut at 2".... waiting for the wind to die down for a PGR + iron app.... don't pay attention to the new house they a building next to me... bit of a mess, but the weeds will soon be gone...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good...is that sand next door for your leveling
Click to expand...

Well...... actually I live a couple of miles from Lake Ontario and my house is at a spot where the old beach was tens of thousands of years ago.... So all the lots are very fine sand... I have about 6" of soil the builder brought in on top of fine beach quality sand...

If I was going to level my lot (which I might do) I can go in behind my house and dig up all the sand I could ever need...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Stuofsci02 said:


> Got 5.25" of rain yesterday after almost none for two weeks... I think it is some kind of record...
> 
> So I took this opportunity to drop the HOC to 1.75"... I think this is about the lowest I can get with my 42" JD lawn tractor.... Was super sunny so I waited until the sun aligned with the stripes and did a quick photo shoot..


Wow, great looking stripes!


----------



## rockinmylawn

3.5 weeks after the last sub 90° day - we are finally getting a break Monday night as a cool front will break the heat dome over most of North America.

That said, I have not cut the grass in that time & only did a round of preventative fungicide a week ago.

Grass is still @ 95% green. 
Growth has slowed but yard doesn't look wilted as I have irrigation that supposedly adjust to tranportation & evap.

Some places near the sidewalks started to show stress - torched more than dormancy.
While other trouble spots in past years are thriving.
And then some where I thought I had solved reverted to their old troublesome ways.

Oh well, being inactive for most of July has been a nice little respite - but ending July will get the juices flowing again.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

The heat finally has subsided and the turf was able to tolerate it well. Have minimal fungus and little to no drought stress. HOC on this cut was 4"

Applied:

.25 fl oz of TNEX per 1M
2 oz of FEature per 1M
0.4 oz of Azoxystrobin

This will probably the last time for a month that the turf will look like this. I'll be killing off the Poa T and Bentgrass throughout the lawn so it's going to have dead patches everywhere. I really have to mentally get over the fact that the lawn is going to look like crap for a month or so. Sigh! Not easy!!


----------



## ctrav

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> The heat finally has subsided and the turf was able to tolerate it well. Have minimal fungus and little to no drought stress. HOC on this cut was 4"
> 
> Applied:
> 
> .25 fl oz of TNEX per 1M
> 2 oz of FEature per 1M
> 0.4 oz of Azoxystrobin
> 
> This will probably the last time for a month that the turf will look like this. I'll be killing off the Poa T and Bentgrass throughout the lawn so it's going to have dead patches everywhere. I really have to mentally get over the fact that the lawn is going to look like crap for a month or so. Sigh! Not easy!!


Sure is nice as is...


----------



## zeus201

Not me, but wife reel mowed while I am away for work. Id say she did a pretty good job for her first time.


----------



## Zak2883

Laid down some stripes. 2 weeks post disease x and scotts lawn food.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Zak2883 said:


> Laid down some stripes. 2 weeks post disease x and scotts lawn food.


Nice looking stripes.


----------



## kds

@zeus201 That looks great, for real (for reel?)!

Did it brown at all during the recent hot/dry spell?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

ctrav said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The heat finally has subsided and the turf was able to tolerate it well. Have minimal fungus and little to no drought stress. HOC on this cut was 4"
> 
> Applied:
> 
> .25 fl oz of TNEX per 1M
> 2 oz of FEature per 1M
> 0.4 oz of Azoxystrobin
> 
> This will probably the last time for a month that the turf will look like this. I'll be killing off the Poa T and Bentgrass throughout the lawn so it's going to have dead patches everywhere. I really have to mentally get over the fact that the lawn is going to look like crap for a month or so. Sigh! Not easy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sure is nice as is...
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words. It's come a long way from what I had to deal with 3 years ago.
I managed to take care of my turf solo this year and I've been pretty happy with the results and progress. I definitely had some learning moments which I'll be sure to correct next time. First time that my lawn didn't get baked because of the heat. It was able to handle it well. I would definitely say that monitoring my fert, HOC, watering, and applying RGS/Air8 has helped compared to the previous years.

I'm at the point where I'm noticing imperfections that I want to change. I have too many Poa trivialis and bentgrass that need to go.

I'm going to take a few recommendations from some members here about just dethatching and not aerating. I fear that I may open up Pandora's box again and get Poa trivialis again. I'm sure it will happen again in the near future but I'll have a better handle on it. We purchased the home 3 years ago and it was loaded with triv already.


----------



## zeus201

kds said:


> @zeus201 That looks great, for real (for reel?)!
> 
> Did it brown at all during the recent hot/dry spell?


For real, reel low, she used the Toro GM1000, was not ready for the Baroness. I luckily have irrigation, so it did fine.


----------



## ISU

Decided to go for it and dropped HOC below 1"...cut quality seems to get better the lower u go. So with that theory I will be trying out a .50" this fall and see how it ends up.😁


----------



## ctrav

ISU said:


> Decided to go for it and dropped HOC below 1"...cut quality seems to get better the lower u go. So with that theory I will be trying out a .50" this fall and see how it ends up.😁


Very nice!


----------



## kds

That looks great @ISU! You should get a lawn journal started!


----------



## ISU

kds said:


> That looks great @ISU! You should get a lawn journal started!


Thanks, that's not a bad idea.


----------



## g-man

Dew removal to avoid DS.


----------



## jrubb42

g-man said:


> Dew removal to avoid DS.


Do you spot treat or do the whole yard? Your neighbors gotta think you're insane. 
G-Man is out sweeping the yard again... Lol


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

Kept it at the normal height of a little over 1/4 inch. Happy to see the heat subside.


----------



## g-man

@jrubb42 the whole front of the yard. There was fog this morning and I did not have a preventive fungicide in the lawn.

Yes there was a guy jogging that looked at me with that look: what is he doing?. :lol:


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980

@g-man, I know the feeling. Yesterday I was using the shop-vac on the lawn to get rid of some of the mulch that blew onto the lawn from the recent storm...so I am standing out in the lawn and my wife comes out and sees me and just rolls her eyes...didn't say anything.


----------



## piotrkol

I use the broom to enhance the stripes sometimes and also received some confused looks from neighbours, so I know the feeling


----------



## john5246

MNLawnGuy1980 said:


> @g-man, I know the feeling. Yesterday I was using the shop-vac on the lawn to get rid of some of the mulch that blew onto the lawn from the recent storm...so I am standing out in the lawn and my wife comes out and sees me and just rolls her eyes...didn't say anything.


shop vac is also the best way to pick up any wood shavings after cutting tree branches


----------



## john5246

Today I discovered some rust. I was wondering why the lawn mower had turned orange and my shoes as well.


----------



## Babameca

Last stripe mow at 3''(double fat) before I kill it to start over


----------



## MassHole

gergelybg said:


> Last stripe mow at 3''(double fat) before I kill it to start over


What are you changing to? Lawn looks great.


----------



## Babameca

@MassHole Thanks! That's like a FB selfie lol. Best parts, best possible angle. I lost parts (close to the street) over winter and reseeded with KBG, While it was much darker green (which hooked me completely) it was contaminated with quack grass. I was able to control it till now, but I know it will come back. And then deep green color I dream for... I ordered 55lbs of elite KBG cultivars, the darkest on the market. All from the Moonlight family, but with improved DNA.
Second reason, my soil is so bumpy that in order to level it well I have to have bare soil. I am planning on levelling again next year and reel mow the KBG . Here it goes. Big dreams .
Cheers,
M


----------



## Tsmith

Was able to get a cut in before the much needed rain this afternoon and what's coming the next few days. Last cut was 6 days ago which is two days longer than Ive gone between cuts this year so top growth has expectedly been impacted by the heat even with me watering.


----------



## MassHole

gergelybg said:


> @MassHole Thanks! That's like a FB selfie lol. Best parts, best possible angle. I lost parts (close to the street) over winter and reseeded with KBG, While it was much darker green (which hooked me completely) it was contaminated with quack grass. I was able to control it till now, but I know it will come back. And then deep green color I dream for... I ordered 55lbs of elite KBG cultivars, the darkest on the market. All from the Moonlight family, but with improved DNA.
> Second reason, my soil is so bumpy that in order to level it well I have to have bare soil. I am planning on levelling again next year and reel mow the KBG . Here it goes. Big dreams .
> Cheers,
> M


Understood. What cultivars?


----------



## Babameca

@MassHole 

As per Jacklin seeds CSI is the only PRG that produces shoots. 20% is enough to cover up my bare soil. It will die in 2-3 harsh winters here in Montreal.
Cheers,
M


----------



## Stuofsci02

gergelybg said:


> @MassHole
> 
> As per Jacklin seeds CSI is the only PRG that produces shoots. 20% is enough to cover up my bare soil. It will die in 2-3 harsh winters here in Montreal.
> Cheers,
> M


Sent you a PM


----------



## social port

g-man said:


> Dew removal to avoid DS.


Hey, @g-man, how well did that broom stripe?


----------



## Thenenk

Got my post vacation cut in today this is a pic of my backyard which has delightfully thickened up throughout this season.


----------



## ISU

Gave the front section a mow and added couple flamingo friends for additional domination purposes(must keep the neighborhood on check at all times). :mrgreen:


----------



## Babameca

24 hours after Nuking my lawn with Roundup, it is laughing at me outgreen... Confused.


----------



## zeus201

Did some KBG seeding and spraying. Time to sit back and watch grass grow.....


----------



## jabopy

Went round my grass on a low setting after finding some patches of grass bent over. 
. I will try to get some top dressing worked in to raise the level, and get some better growth going on. :roll: going to be a while :shock: the forecast for the next two weeks is rain :no:


----------



## Deke

Brought my lawn back to life this summer. Started with mostly weeds and bare soil. Got grass growing and weeds almost completely gone. Then found this forum and realized what a lawn could actually look like. Went back and forth on a full Reno or just keep trying to revive my lawn as it is still nicest in the neighborhood. Well this morning I finally pulled the trigger. Glypho the front yard, and then immediate regret. Oh well. What's done is done.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Took a lot for me to take the plunge but I put down my first round of glyphosate application on all my poa T and bentgrass patches. My objective will be to overseed and spot seed these areas once they are fully killed. I live in Massachusetts so I'm shooting for seed down during the week of 8/20, if all goes well.


----------



## rockinmylawn

Hacked a bunch of my shrubs that had become trees.

Then took my new Craftsman E-Mower for a spin. So nice that the LOE is markedly lower & so is the noise too.

Exciting times we're living in to not be dependent on gas.


----------



## Trextoddrund

Thenenk said:


> Color coming along nicely, mowed and fertilized this weekend.


That's looking really good!! :nod: The grass itself Reminds me of my front yard, which was local sod that i re-did a couple of years ago ( I HATE sod now!!  ) it looked really good for about 1.5 years, then went to hell after that....
So what seed is that there???


----------



## Stuofsci02

Today was a holiday here, so I decided to get up early and spend the whole day in the lawn... it was awesome...

First I blanket sprayed tenacity on my back 15,000 sqft to get a handle on the little crabgrasses that are trying to make my last rpyears reno their home..

Then I transferred 150 plugs with my proplugger from my neighbors lawn where they are going to do a garden.

Then I mowed some stripes..



Then I immediately erased those stripes with my green works dethatcher.. Did about 10,000 sqft.... that was a hell of a lot of work with the cleanup and all.



Then double cut with single double diamonds... Sun was setting so the new stripes didn't show too well... wanted to do humic today and FAS but ran out of time... and energy..


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Did some work in the front yard. Spread .25 lb of nitrogen using AMS. Also sprayed prodiamine this evening and watered everything in. Grass fall season is here.


----------



## Jconnelly6b

Letting it get some water while I wash my pwc. It was hot out today and the water felt great!


----------



## Tkls2016

Blanket spray tenacity to get rid of weeds hopefully for a fall overseed! Still doing my research so may wait until next year


----------



## ales_gantar

Mowed and pulled some weeds. The burning is a week old. It happens.


----------



## Riverpilot

Finally getting rain and cooler weather here in the QC area.
Put down milo and SOP to get fall things going. Ready to start the fall blitz in another week or so.

Also put new nozzles on my irrigation system. I figured out I wasn't getting great coverage in certain areas... seems I had the wrong nozzles in a few heads from earlier this year.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life

Scalp & bag, verticut, mow and bag, seed, peat, meso/etho/azoxy, water. I'm pooped! Wow. Going from 3" to 1.125" produces a ton of clippings!


----------



## rockinmylawn

Sunday - lowered HOC to 3 inches.
Produced a lot of clippings & a lot of yellow spots that arouse in the last 2 weeks due to the hot & humid weather we had here.
Thinking of dropping some azoxy next weekend when I drop the HOC to 2" in prepping for the overseed.


----------



## LawnSolo

Applied Pre-emergent (Yard Mastery .172% Dithiopyr Pre-Emergent Herbicide with Fertilizer 0-0-20) crabgrass is coming with a vengeance this year!

Lowered HOC to 3.5


----------



## jingobah

Well this thread got buried to page six....

What a long day out in the lawn...Today I dethatched by hand with a rake & mowed as low as I could go. I loosened the soil where all the dead grass was which left a lot of bear spots. Tried to level a really low spot...tried to. I then overseeded with Mazama KBG & covered seed with some top soil/peat moss. Now having a beer watching the sprinklers keep everything nice & wet. Put down some PGR 4 days ago so hopefully those little seeds stand a chance. &#127867;


----------



## Virginiagal

I met OntheOxbow today. He was helping a friend in the area do some seeding and brought a bag of CarbonX for me. Earlier today I finished up my prep work for overseeding. I've mowed and raked twice and run a Garden Weasel over everything. Raking was hard because of plastic netting under the sod. The tines kept catching on the netting. However the Garden Weasel rolled right over without catching and broke up the soil surface. I would have put the seed down but I'm waiting for Dorian to go away first. I'm going to use a tamping tool after I put the seed down.


----------



## social port

Got up at 4:45 this morning to run the sprinklers. Had a cup of coffee on the front porch while watching the sprinklers run their patterns


----------



## JDgreen18

social port said:


> Got up at 4:45 this morning to run the sprinklers. Had a cup of coffee on the front porch while watching the sprinklers run their patterns


One of my favorite things to do...


----------



## JeffCar26

100% agree on watching the sprinklers run first thing in the morning.


----------



## Two9tene

ISU said:


> Gave the front section a mow and added couple flamingo friends for additional domination purposes(must keep the neighborhood on check at all times). :mrgreen:


Haha!!!


----------



## Babameca

Just celebrated the 21 days anniversary of my new lawn :lol:


----------



## g-man

- mowed edged.
- 9 bags of sand to the front lawn to level some spots.
- mowed the reno.
- removed rocks in the swale and back filled with dirt.


----------



## Babameca

@g-man some pictures? We have a very close seed down date. It is always nice to compare. BTW this is my best shot. I have few weak spots.


----------



## Alpine

Started my Fall Nitrogen Blitz right on schedule. Will be going with the aggressive approach again this year as the results are just spectacular come spring. Put down 1 lb / M of urea - (0.5 N). I have a few area of clover that I need to start tackling - will need to wait until next week. I'm also planning on lowering the HOC currently at 3" - will drop 1 notch to 2.5" on the next cut.


----------



## Tsmith

Had to go 16 pages deep to find this thread

Finally got around to seeding the bare spots in my lawn last weekend from the Annua I killed in the Spring and started seeing some nice germination yesterday.

I decided to mix in some TTTF I still had on the sides since Bewitched KBG never really took there resulting in a lot of Annua. Went with just Bewitched in the other spots and oddly enough the Bewitched started germinating before the TTTF although I'm sure the sides being mostly shaded has a lot to do with it.


----------



## DonInTheLawn

I sprayed my N-EXT products last night. RGS/Humic then my Green punch ontop. Ready for the temp to drop here in Ohio so I can really start throwin down som fert


----------



## DonInTheLawn

JDgreen18 said:


> social port said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got up at 4:45 this morning to run the sprinklers. Had a cup of coffee on the front porch while watching the sprinklers run their patterns
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorite things to do...
Click to expand...

So glad I'm not the only one that finds watching my sprinkler run, kind of mesmerizing :lol:


----------



## jingobah

Did a Mazama KBG overseed Labor Day weekend, it's been 4 weeks since seed down. Today was my 2nd mow & it's really getting nice & thick. First pic is today, 2nd pic is August lawn


----------



## massgrass

I think I just joined the dark side. I basically live in a pine forest, so I went to one of the common areas in my neighborhood and raked a bunch of oak/maple leaves onto a tarp and spread it out on my front lawn before I mow this afternoon. Thankfully none of my neighbors drove by while I was doing this.


----------



## M32075

massgrass said:


> I think I just joined the dark side. I basically live in a pine forest, so I went to one of the common areas in my neighborhood and raked a bunch of oak/maple leaves onto a tarp and spread it out on my front lawn before I mow this afternoon. Thankfully none of my neighbors drove by while I was doing this.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## ronjon84790

Quick lunchtime mow. 1.25" HOC


----------



## NJ-lawn

ISU said:


> Gave the front section a mow and added couple flamingo friends for additional domination purposes(must keep the neighborhood on check at all times). :mrgreen:


Wow that's some nice, dense KBG....what I'm shooting for


----------



## ISU

Thanks, first season mowing reel low and it's been a game charger for me. I've been happy with the results for not having any elite varieties or using any PGR (will implement next season).


----------



## polofitted007

Applied .147 lbs of N per 1k of TurfGrass 15-0-0 Blade Iron. Been applying weekly along with monthly slow-release dosages. Yard is looking good.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Mowed at .5" with manual reel mower. I'm at day 58 post germination. This is my first time reel mowing, I'm def hooked.

Looking forward to next spring and picking up a powered reel!!


----------



## Rp9110

Lowered my HOC a notch on my Toro Recycler and enjoyed the mow. Also threw down some Vigoro Super Green I had leftover from a clearance sale last Summer. Probably the last round of N for me.


----------



## Wolverine

Put down .25 lbs per k of urea. Also applied RGS at 3oz per k as well as 1 tbsp of Feture per k. Might be my last app of anything as we are going to see accumulating snow this week, My KBG is super dark at the moment.


----------



## Mrotatori

NJ-lawn said:


> Mowed at .5" with manual reel mower. I'm at day 58 post germination. This is my first time reel mowing, I'm def hooked.
> 
> Looking forward to next spring and picking up a powered reel!!


your reno looks great. It should be even better next year


----------



## Rswarren14

@NJ-lawn yeah Looks great! what manual reel are you using to get .5" HOC?


----------



## NJ-lawn

Thanks guys it's filling in nicely. I just picked this one up a few weeks ago.....good little lawn mower


----------



## OnyxsLawn

Still cutting off growth and sucking up leaves. The early sunset isn't helping me find time to mow.



The Jacobsen is still for sale if anyone is interested.


----------



## Csantucci

Cutting and mulching leaves between rains. Waiting on last app of nitrogen to go down


----------



## jhov415

Some stripes and an edge.


----------

